# Would you date interacially?



## FrankWhite333 (May 4, 2010)

I know I would... I am a victim of my likes, I love women so I find it hard to discriminate over race or anything like that. Women are women and I love them, but I don't think there is anything wrong with preferences. I prefer human women and thats my only pre- requisite...


----------



## Zowie (May 4, 2010)

I have yet to show interest in any guy of the same ethnic background as me. I'm from mixed families, one side is German and the other Indian, so there's absolutely no family pressure on who I bring home either. 
It's never race or colour that matters with a person anyway. It's about who they are, as individuals.


----------



## chicken legs (May 4, 2010)

For me, race is a mute point when it comes to dating. However, views on education, income, religion, how to raise children, etc...seem to be my stumbling blocks when it comes to getting serious with someone....lol.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 4, 2010)

those are all good things to look for, i tend to look at those things like income, living situation etc now.


----------



## Tad (May 4, 2010)

It is interesting how our concept of 'race' has changed over time. My wife's great grandmother was pretty much kicked out of her family for marrying someone who was not of German descent (this was in Canada, but her parents were from Germany). Her mother took a lot of flak for marrying a Rumanian, and when my wife was born her grandmother had to brace herself to go look at this 'black' baby.

How times change.

Personally I never much cared...well maybe a bit in a positive sense, as it seemed it would be cool to be with someone who had a lot of different family traditions, foods, and so on. However both my wife and I are essentially caucasion-Canadian mutts, so it didn't turn out that way. But I really don't see race as being an issue at all. (now, personal values _may_ be influenced by cultural values, which is a whole different discussion)


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

I'd go for anyone. Ethnicity does not matter for me, as long as they are bbws or ssbbws!


----------



## Zowie (May 4, 2010)

Tad said:


> Now, personal values _may_ be influenced by cultural values, which is a whole different discussion



Yes, of course, and it affects the relationship severely if cultural values clash. Probably not so much when it's only the individual, but once family and traditions come into play there can be problems. 
It's important to get into a relationship with an incredibly open mind, of course. You can't expect your significant other to adapt to your cultural values, nor slighty have theirs impose on yours. It's a give and take.


----------



## SnapDragon (May 4, 2010)

I'm open-minded to anything, but I think there'd be compatibility issues if the other person was from a very different culture or belonged to an organised religion.


----------



## LovesBigMen (May 4, 2010)

Truthfully I don't care about what color skin the guy is as long as we do well together and such I am all cool, but religion if they are ina big religion it may get infrom and mess with stuff haha.:happy:


----------



## Paquito (May 4, 2010)

Well if I did date, marry, and procreate with a Blasian, then our offspring would be every race group. And really, the thought of having an army of fully mixed babies seems appealing.

Besides, I'm biracial. So I support it completely.


----------



## Zowie (May 4, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Well if I did date, marry, and procreate with a Blasian, then our offspring would be every race group. And really, the thought of having an army of fully mixed babies seems appealing.
> 
> Besides, I'm biracial. So I support it completely.



Blasian? Awesome. But what are you?


----------



## Paquito (May 4, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Blasian? Awesome. But what are you?



Caucexican? Mirish? Honestly, I can't think of a cool, one-word way to say half-Mexican, half-Irish.


----------



## Zowie (May 4, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Caucexican? Mirish? Honestly, I can't think of a cool, one-word way to say half-Mexican, half-Irish.



Mexirish? You're right, they do sound terrible. But go find a blasian chick and make beige babies, that would be a global win.


----------



## Paquito (May 4, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Mexirish? You're right, they do sound terrible. But go find a blasian chick and make beige babies, that would be a global win.



We would be revolutionaries in terms of race relations! And really, I'm curious to see how that clusterfuck of genetics would turn out.


----------



## Imp (May 4, 2010)

FrankWhite333 said:


> I know I would... I am a victim of my likes, I love women so I find it hard to discriminate over race or anything like that. Women are women and I love them, but I don't think there is anything wrong with preferences. I prefer human women and thats my only pre- requisite...



I would, but I typically don't. I'm not attracted as much to some ethnicities. I say "as much" because I always run into women that I think are attractive no matter what the ethnicity. So I'm talking percentages here. (That actually goes for women of different sizes, too.) 

The big thing that I think about, being of the marrying age, is worries about mismatches in cultural expectations by families. I'm in LA, so a lot of people I meet (me being an English-speaker) are second-generation immigrants. I worry about the pull of family expectations on my spouse, although coming from a pretty distant family, the idea of more involvement from family is also attractive to me, if somewhat stressful.

As if I were looking. I AM engaged. She's White like me, from the South like me, and we share the same assumptions and values about life that are supported by our families. That's all very comforting in thinking about the future. But she still has a big extended family that wields a lot of influence. Ah, well. Gots to learn me some more intimacy skills or go crazy trying...


----------



## Zowie (May 4, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> We would be revolutionaries in terms of race relations! And really, I'm curious to see how that clusterfuck of genetics would turn out.



Probably really amazing, considering you're mixing things up so well. I don't want to make an inbred joke, but yes, there should be an inbred joke here.


----------



## Oirish (May 4, 2010)

Yeah, I'd absolutely date outside my race. 
To be honest though I'm fairly rarely attracted to black girls and oriental girls. Please don't mistake this for being racist in any way. My preferences in these cases are similar to my thoughts about redheads: I'm not often attracted to them but when I am they're all among the sexiest women I've ever seen!


----------



## stldpn (May 4, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> For me, race is a mute point when it comes to dating. However, views on education, income, religion, how to raise children, etc...seem to be my stumbling blocks when it comes to getting serious with someone....lol.



have to say, it's even less a matter of finding someone who agrees on these issues with me so much as it's a desire to have someone who will work with me toward certain goals. Caucasian, Asian, Black, Native American etc matters a whole lot less than finding someone who makes a good partner.


----------



## spiritangel (May 4, 2010)

I had an argument one day with someone because I have never really looked at someone and gone oh they are this or that race, I was never taught to see anyone as other than a Human Being, I think being a good person inside and out is far more imporatant than the colour of your skin or where you are from. I have dated guys from lots of different ethnicities and would happily marry one if he was the right guy for me


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 4, 2010)

The only girl I dated was also Mexican so I don't really have a say, but the girl that holds the key to my chastity belt at the moment is of German and Indian decent. Her parents are open minded about this subject, as are mine. My parents have always told me they just want me to be happy.


----------



## escapist (May 4, 2010)

Well this question is a DUH for me since I am dating someone of another race right now. If you feel a real attraction for someone why would you fight that? Give it a shot see where it goes.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 5, 2010)

Hell yes!

Asians and black women are both :bow:

Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Nutty (May 5, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Variety is the spice of life!



Sir! You deserve rep!


----------



## WillSpark (May 5, 2010)

It would go against everything I believe in not to be open to it.

Besides, there's something about it that seems...exotic without actually being anything of the sort.


----------



## IszyStone (May 5, 2010)

Depending on how one looks at it, it is nearly impossible for me to, or my only choice to, have a relationship with another race.
Being a lot of races I will usually (unless they are middle eastern) date someone who is one of them or extremely close to one of my races. On the other hand I'm no single race so it's very hard to find my exact racial mix unless I commit incest, so I can hardly ever date someone who is my race.
But I'm open to both.

I'm Japanese (Asian), Portuguese (Caucasian), Hawaiian (Pacific Islander), Puerto Rican (American Native/Caucasian/African)


----------



## djudex (May 5, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Caucexican? Mirish? Honestly, I can't think of a cool, one-word way to say half-Mexican, half-Irish.



Hispirish!


----------



## Paquito (May 5, 2010)

Iranic  ....


----------



## WillSpark (May 5, 2010)

Hispiric.


----------



## Rowan (May 5, 2010)

Do you really think someone will actually say "No, I don't date outside my ethnic background" (i say ethnic background because there's really only one race...the human race  ) I think if someone were to come out and say that they'd likely be crucified.


----------



## stldpn (May 5, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Do you really think someone will actually say "No, I don't date outside my ethnic background" (i say ethnic background because there's really only one race...the human race  ) I think if someone were to come out and say that they'd likely be crucified.



I don't know. A long time ago I remember this came up among friends and one of the white girls said she could never date a black man for the simple reason that she would feel as though she didn't really love him if she put him through the kind of things her family would say. Not everyone is fortunate enough to have an open minded family. And I know, if I was dating someone and I knew their was a potential for my family to say something really disgusting it would make me personally feel very guilty. Even if I stood up for them and told my family how ignorant the statement was, there are just some things that can't be taken back once they come out. 

After thinking about it that way, I never thought less of her for making a conscious choice to avoid putting someone else in that position..


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (May 5, 2010)

Hell yeah, hot is hot. I actually am attracted to more ethnic looking girls. Middle eastern, hispanic, etc. I don't discriminate though.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 6, 2010)

Plus, to be honest, race is as arbitrary as shoe size.

I'll take DNA distinctions over ones of melanin and Vitamin D absorption.


----------



## calauria (May 6, 2010)

Race is so not important to me, what matters is if we have a connection and treat each other well.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (May 6, 2010)

I'm kind of in IszyStone's position: Depending on one's point of view, that's either a near-impossibility for me, or a foregone conclusion. (And even if it weren't, I wouldn't care.)


----------



## skinny_fatman (May 6, 2010)

I would date anybody of any ethnicity as long as they are hot and in to me 

but then maybe i am a shallow pig


----------



## rellis10 (May 7, 2010)

Race doesnt matter to me in the slightest.

If i like the person and they like me then that's all that matters.


----------



## hot'n fluffy (May 7, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Caucexican? Mirish? Honestly, I can't think of a cool, one-word way to say half-Mexican, half-Irish.



you be a Micsican!!
My kids are half Mexican half Scots, so I bet they will never loose a fight, and will drink like sailors when they grow up!!


----------



## FLABHM23 (May 7, 2010)

If all the world was as open as everyone in this thread, we'd be so much better off


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 7, 2010)

FLABHM23 said:


> If all the world was as open as everyone in this thread, we'd be so much better off



Yes but the point Rowan was making upthread is that only those who say race isn't an issue are going to respond. i mean i've hooked up with men of other races, but if i posted that i hadn't, or wouldn't, i can see being branded a racist or bigot.


----------



## StarMoon (May 7, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Yes but the point Rowan was making upthread is that only those who say race isn't an issue are going to respond. i mean i've hooked up with men of other races, but if i posted that i hadn't, or wouldn't, i can see being branded a racist or bigot.



To add to your post, as a black male, I have nothing against people who or who are not interracially dating. However for me this also depends on the reasoning (to me even more than the act). Interracial dating as some sort of status symbol or because X race is exotic, I would not approve. At the same time not dating interracially because X race is X stereotype, I would not approve either.


----------



## escapist (May 7, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Do you really think someone will actually say "No, I don't date outside my ethnic background" (i say ethnic background because there's really only one race...the human race  ) I think if someone were to come out and say that they'd likely be crucified.



Well there was a time when I used to think I wasn't really into black women..............and that all changed when I started dating black women ROFL. Honestly some of the best times I've ever had.


----------



## FishCharming (May 8, 2010)

personally i ONLY date red-headed Blasians...


----------



## Zowie (May 8, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> personally i ONLY date red-headed Blasians...



You'll laugh, but I know one. Although it's from a bottle.


----------



## FishCharming (May 9, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> You'll laugh, but I know one. Although it's from a bottle.



ZOMG!!!111!!1! you'll totally work the hook-up, right?!?!


----------



## Paquito (May 9, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> You'll laugh, but I know one. Although it's from a bottle.



The hair color or the Blasian-ness?


----------



## KittyKitten (May 9, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Hell yes!
> 
> Asians and black women are both :bow:
> 
> Variety is the spice of life!



I am glad you said that. Are you a white American man? Not that it really matters. But too often black women are portrayed as masculine, rude, and downright ugly in the media and that largely affects how many American men view them. The vast majority of black women do not accord to these silly stereotypes that have plagued the country since it started in the name of racial inferiority. Black women are women just like anyone else. I hate how they have been so demonized in this country. 

I noticed how the white women in here (of various nationalities) said it didn't matter, the black men didn't care, the non-American white men weren't hesitant, but the white American men have a mixed reaction. Why is that so? 

By the way, to answer the topic, I would date outside my race, as a matter of fact, my fiancee is Latino. It is very stupid for a person to say that they won't date outside their race even if that person in question is a potentially good mate. I find that type of thinking extremely ignorant. We are all humans and come from the same species! Skin color is but a characteristic! And I say this as a science major.


----------



## Zowie (May 9, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> The hair color or the Blasian-ness?



Hahahaha, both actually. She is blasian, with a fake tan and dyed hair. FREAKIN' scary looking, but she's a sweetie. And she's gay, Fish, sorry.


----------



## KittyKitten (May 9, 2010)

StarMoon said:


> To add to your post, as a black male, I have nothing against people who or who are not interracially dating. However for me this also depends on the reasoning (to me even more than the act). Interracial dating as some sort of status symbol or because X race is exotic, I would not approve. At the same time not dating interracially because X race is X stereotype, I would not approve either.



I have a problem with those people that date outside their race and at the same time, disparage those of the same gender of their race. For example, a black man marries a white woman and says "all black women are loud, golddiggers (that one makes me laugh), etc". That is a stupid reason.


----------



## WillSpark (May 9, 2010)

Honestly, even if we were talking stereotypes, I'd take a loud black woman to most white bitches roaming around any day.


----------



## Cors (May 10, 2010)

Hm, I have nothing against my own race but almost everyone I have dated are of a different race.


----------



## rabbitislove (May 10, 2010)

I will date any race as long as their a fatty.

Only had white dudes so far so cant really talk. 

And Mike, I am a hot chick who is Italian (but most people think Im some kind of Spanish..)


----------



## Cors (May 10, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> And Mike, I am a hot chick who is Italian (but most people think Im some kind of Spanish..)



Ohhh gief! :wubu:


----------



## Buffetbelly (May 10, 2010)

I have dated Black women but it usually hasn't progressed beyond the second date. The differences in life experience create a challenge or a gap (maybe a chasm) that can be difficult to overcome. The differences are very attractive at the same time, but here in the U.S. Blacks and Whites grow up almost speaking different languages --the same word may have entirely different meanings. Communication is the most important thing in a relationship and coming from different backgrounds makes that more difficult. I'm happy for those who can overcome the comminication barriers --after all people fall in love litterally speaking different languages. Realistically, though, there are extra challenges in interracial relationships, and not just because of prejudices in society.


----------



## escapist (May 10, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> I have dated Black women but it usually hasn't progressed beyond the second date. The differences in life experience create a challenge or a gap (maybe a chasm) that can be difficult to overcome. The differences are very attractive at the same time, but here in the U.S. Blacks and Whites grow up almost speaking different languages --the same word may have entirely different meanings. Communication is the most important thing in a relationship and coming from different backgrounds makes that more difficult. I'm happy for those who can overcome the comminication barriers --after all people fall in love litterally speaking different languages. Realistically, though, there are extra challenges in interracial relationships, and not just because of prejudices in society.



Uuuuuuhhhh wow, that was kind of Stereotypical, and I might want to remove the "kind of" part. Chicken Legs and sync up VERY well together. She's black but I guess acts a little white, and apparently I'm white but act a little black (so I'm told). We have similar religious background. Religiously we both even branched out from our family's background and moved towards eastern teachings. We both love Techno and Metal, to me its the baddest thing in the world when I can put on a kick ass song and I catch her singing along too! RRRarrrr now that is HOT! She says that the fact we are both West Coast is part of it too. I'd say we even like the way we each others fashion sense lol.

Now that said, I've had good relationships, dates, and what-have-you with other black women who didn't have near as many commonalities. I gotta say I love them cute southern accents too heheh. I didn't find "differences" as a barrier. I usually think in terms of what works, not what doesn't work. What is it I want? What is it she wants, and how well does that match up?


----------



## Paquito (May 10, 2010)

What constitutes acting "white" or "black?" I've always been curious about that.


----------



## escapist (May 10, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> What constitutes acting "white" or "black?" I've always been curious about that.



Well I was a bit shocked the first time I got called a Wigger. I'm sure the fact that I date and sleep with black women alone is enough for some people to toss that label out. Now Chicken Legs is the first to point out I love Curvy Girls, I talk to much at the movies, I love Louisiana Hot-sauce on all things fried, and apparently I have a tendency to slip into a bit of street-slang without thinking about it.

I gotta say though, what if I wore Japanese clothes, dated Japanese women, loved Japanese food, spoke Japanese slang with accents and all? I've done a lot of that too but nobody has some weird name made up for that. I have been strongly associated to Japanese culture for a big chunk of my life now. Perhaps not as much as its been in the past.

Chicken wanted to point out that there aren't a lot of black guys she can talk to about chi, listen to metal & Techno with.
--------------
I'm not sure if any of that answers the question. I'm not even sure there is a "real" answer to your question. The only thing I can think of its not about acting a color, its about acting within the confines of a cultural background. The fact that most cultures are centered around a race or a "color" is kind of a duh. As the world gets smaller and mixes more, and more, at some point that way of thinking will be totally outmoded. I think thats what this thread is really about anyways. Is such blending Taboo to you or not.


----------



## KittyKitten (May 10, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> I have dated Black women but it usually hasn't progressed beyond the second date. The differences in life experience create a challenge or a gap (maybe a chasm) that can be difficult to overcome. The differences are very attractive at the same time, but here in the U.S. Blacks and Whites grow up almost speaking different languages --the same word may have entirely different meanings. Communication is the most important thing in a relationship and coming from different backgrounds makes that more difficult. I'm happy for those who can overcome the comminication barriers --after all people fall in love litterally speaking different languages. Realistically, though, there are extra challenges in interracial relationships, and not just because of prejudices in society.



There lies the problem between the races in America, specifically white american men and black american women.....

Elsewhere in the world, these two groups have no problem dating and marrying each other. It's weird. 

Maybe those black women you have dated feel awkward dating a white man. Because they have been told it is not right for them to date anybody but a black man. And you pick up the awkwardness.


----------



## chicken legs (May 11, 2010)

In all honesty, I have tried to date black men but they get totally weird on me because I have very light skin and like a variety of things that are not the norm in black culture. As a result, I usually avoid black men. One example is when I was dating a white guy and a black associate of his was very disturbed by it. It came to head when he attacked me and landed himself in jail because of it. So for me internal racism effects me more than external.

Side note, my ex-lover (black) found out I am dating Escapist and sicked his lawyers on me and now I'm paying child support in a 50/50 joint custody, and if I agree to stop seeing him and get back with him...he will drop the law suit.


----------



## escapist (May 11, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> There lies the problem between the races in America, specifically white american men and black american women.....
> 
> Elsewhere in the world, these two groups have no problem dating and marrying each other. It's weird.
> 
> Maybe those black women you have dated feel awkward dating a white man. Because they have been told it is not right for them to date anybody but a black man. And you pick up the awkwardness.



I was warned by one of my buddies there would be trouble from others with me dating my girl. At the time I was unaware of any kind of Taboo about light skinned girls dating white boy's. I've dated very dark girls in the past and it wasn't an issue. I did however notice looks almost instantly once Chicken and I started going out on dates. Some of the other darker women I knew gave her a TON of Shit and saying all sorts of crap to me once they knew we were together. It was all just very weird to me. To me CL is such a shy cute little thing, I couldn't imagine anybody hating on her; especially another sister, and even her own family! In fact it was her mom who calls me the "White ******", and many other colorful terms.


----------



## Paquito (May 11, 2010)

escapist said:


> Well I was a bit shocked the first time I got called a Wigger. I'm sure the fact that I date and sleep with black women alone is enough for some people to toss that label out. Now Chicken Legs is the first to point out I love Curvy Girls, I talk to much at the movies, I love Louisiana Hot-sauce on all things fried, and apparently I have a tendency to slip into a bit of street-slang without thinking about it.
> 
> I gotta say though, what if I wore Japanese clothes, dated Japanese women, loved Japanese food, spoke Japanese slang with accents and all? I've done a lot of that too but nobody has some weird name made up for that. I have been strongly associated to Japanese culture for a big chunk of my life now. Perhaps not as much as its been in the past.
> 
> ...



Oh god no, I think it's great that the world is mixing. No I was just curious, it always mystifies me when people say I act a certain race or whatever.


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 11, 2010)

OP: Certainly.

(I'm perplexed why there are two threads in play about interracial dating. Did I miss something? Is this really a taboo in 2010? Where?)


----------



## escapist (May 11, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


> OP: Certainly.
> 
> (I'm perplexed why there are two threads in play about interracial dating. Did I miss something? Is this really a taboo in 2010? Where?)



Apparently so in the US.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (May 11, 2010)

For me, this would never be an issue. I have dated a Japanese woman and a black woman in the past (when I lived in New Jersey and Philadelphia...here in AZ there isn't so much variety of races).

If I ever ended up in a long-term relationship with a woman of another race, my parents would have the entire state of Texas' worth of cows, but it wouldn't influence my decision or my daily life at all. It all depends on the person herself.


----------



## succubus_dxb (May 11, 2010)

To be frank, I'm amazed that 'WOULD you date interacially' is a genuine question people are asking these days. 

Being raised 'overseas', I always dated men of different races than myself- there was nothing exotic about it, they were just the people I met under those circumstances. Since moving to Australia, I've dated a few white dudes- first time in my life. I guess it's never been anything I've really considered


----------



## Buffetbelly (May 11, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> There lies the problem between the races in America, specifically white american men and black american women.....
> 
> Elsewhere in the world, these two groups have no problem dating and marrying each other. It's weird.
> 
> Maybe those black women you have dated feel awkward dating a white man. Because they have been told it is not right for them to date anybody but a black man. And you pick up the awkwardness.


 
Good point. I know a number of inter-racial couples, and in every instance, there was more problem from the black person's family than from the white person's. Of course, I am from the North and it might be different in the South.

Many black women have a very legitimate reason for preferring black men. They have black children and want a same-race parter to help parent them.


----------



## Buffetbelly (May 11, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> To be frank, I'm amazed that 'WOULD you date interacially' is a genuine question people are asking these days.


 
I agree --my response was on a related topic "Do inter-racial relationships present special challenges?"


----------



## Buffetbelly (May 11, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> What constitutes acting "white" or "black?" I've always been curious about that.


 
Well, there are differences in speech that rise to the level of being mutually unintelligable. This classic clip from the movie "Airplane" illustrates the point humorously:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bhTxvzrUFo


----------



## Paquito (May 11, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> Well, there are differences in speech that rise to the level of being mutually unintelligable. This classic clip from the movie "Airplane" illustrates the point humorously:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bhTxvzrUFo



Sorry, I forgot that every single black person talks like that. My mistake.


----------



## MasterShake (May 11, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> And Mike, I am a hot chick who is Italian (but most people think Im some kind of Spanish..)


Wait, there's a difference?

(didyouseewhatididthere?)

But seriously, my preference is for Canadians or Europeans, as I WANT THE HELL OUT OF THIS COUNTRY AND NEEDZ TEH MARRIAGE CITIZENSHIPS!

Or, at the very least, someone from Seattle or Vegas to give me a good reason to move.


----------



## KittyKitten (May 11, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


> OP: Certainly.
> 
> (I'm perplexed why there are two threads in play about interracial dating. Did I miss something? Is this really a taboo in 2010? Where?)



I made the other thread in Hyde Park. I honestly did not see this thread till after I made the other one. It was pure coincidence. LOL


----------



## KittyKitten (May 11, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> Well, there are differences in speech that rise to the level of being mutually unintelligable. This classic clip from the movie "Airplane" illustrates the point humorously:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bhTxvzrUFo



Sorry I don't agree. The black people I know do not speak like that. The blacks I know are educated, middle class, and have self respect. I say this with a serious look on my face. You picked the most uneducated video you could find about blacks and apply this to the entire race. You are joking! 

Then you added that 'mutually unintellible' line as if black people are stupid to you. You think you are so much better, don't you? Keep going, you are showing your true colors here to the world and offending the many decent black members of Dimensions. 

And you wonder why you can't get past a second date from a black woman! LOL

You are mistaken if you even think most speak that crap. Sure they may use slang at times, but nothing so demeaning as what you just posted. I was feeling you until this point.

I guess I read your original post the wrong way thinking blacks and whites have different perceptions of culture (which is at times true) , but then you post this stuff. 

It's people like you that make it hard for a woman of color like me to be taken seriously in this world even when I work hard, finish my degree, and try to carry myself in the real world with eloquence and class. I come from a good upbringing and my English is fine.


But you still see a 'ghetto, unintelligent black chick' no matter how hard we prove otherwise. 


If you can't tell the difference between a black person with class and those who are not, then you have racial issues. Just like I can't say all white men speak like Jethro from the trailer park and are disgruntled teapartiers, pedophiles who scratch their testes and spit 'bacco. See how fun it is stereotyping people.


----------



## chicken legs (May 11, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Sorry I don't agree. )



Happy you totally over reacted and by your over reaction are being a shining example of the "angry black woman with no sense of humor" stereotype we see alllll ovvver the media. 

Thanks.


----------



## KittyKitten (May 11, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Happy you totally over reacted and by your over reaction are being a shining example of the "angry black woman with no sense of humor" stereotype we see alllll ovvver the media.
> 
> Thanks.



You all know that I have a wild sense of humor on here. I can also be passionate about my views. Happyface83 is just Happyface83. I don't even think he was trying to be funny, he sounded serious. And I usually understand sardonic jokes.

And why is it when a black woman stands up for herself or what she believes is right, she is automatically called the 'angry black woman'. That is one way to try to mute her. If so it is...

Do you know they use that 'angry black woman' stereotype to silence us and make us passive? 

I think black women are not angry enough at the injustices that plague them! Many have become too complacent! Many black women have the right to be angry at what society is doing to them. 

I'm a light skinned woman of color just like you, didn't you see what was wrong with his post on how he stereotyped blacks as speaking unintelligible language? I don't know many blacks who talk like that. Then he went on to post why he can't get past a second date from a black woman. Don't you get tired of that?


----------



## Zowie (May 11, 2010)

I'll have to agree with Chicken on his one. Not the "angry black woman" line, I don't give a damn about that.

I think you misinterpreted his post without properly understanding what he meant. He said that the video was HUMOROUS, not something he believed actually happened. And all he said was there were different cultural outlooks between him and black women that he couldn't overcome in a relationship, not that there was anything WRONG with black women. They just didn't fit well with him.

Anyway, that's how I read it.


----------



## KittyKitten (May 11, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'll have to agree with Chicken on his one. Not the "angry black woman" line, I don't give a damn about that.
> 
> I think you misinterpreted his post without properly understanding what he meant. He said that the video was HUMOROUS, not something he believed actually happened. And all he said was there were different cultural outlooks between him and black women that he couldn't overcome in a relationship, not that there was anything WRONG with black women. They just didn't fit well with him.
> 
> Anyway, that's how I read it.




If that is his intention then I will be woman enough to apologize for the post. But it didn't sound like that.



Buffetbelly said:


> Well, there are differences in speech that rise to the level of being mutually unintelligable. This classic clip from the movie "Airplane" illustrates the point humorously:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bhTxvzrUFo



In his original post he said he felt blacks and whites had different communication. Someone asks him what are those differences. Then he connects it with 'there are differences in speech that rise to the level of being mutually unintelligible'. That didn't sit well. That's the way I read it. That's my perception. So I'm deemed an 'angry black woman' for calling him out on it, therefore, muting me.


----------



## JenFromOC (May 11, 2010)

My (ex) husband is black and there are definitely cultural differences, even though he grew up in Orange County just like me. I can't even really explain it and we used to, and still do, make jokes about things being "black" or "white." He always says that I'm so white because I don't like fried catfish. LOL 

Interracial dating is not necessarily taboo, but it can complicate things. For us, it was mostly in the beginning. My family had some issues with it and I know that his mom even struggled for a little while. In the end, everyone accepted it and it never contributed to any of the problems we have faced. 

As far as speech, intelligence, etc. I have to say that he is an incredibly intelligent man. He holds a Master's Degree and is one of the smartest people I know. I spend a great deal of time with his family and I can understand every word they are saying LOL. Ignorant, uneducated, stupid, annoying, etc. people exist in every race. This is further complicated by shows such as Maury. If you've never met a black person, you might think they all act like the trash on that show. Furthermore, Maury doesn't showcase the finest whites in America either. 

Negative stereotypes exist for everyone...including white women. It's unfortunate that people can't be more open minded and judge everyone they meet on an individual basis. It sure would make life a lot better.
:doh:


----------



## KittyKitten (May 11, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> My (ex) husband is black and there are definitely cultural differences, even though he grew up in Orange County just like me. I can't even really explain it and we used to, and still do, make jokes about things being "black" or "white." He always says that I'm so white because I don't like fried catfish. LOL
> 
> Interracial dating is not necessarily taboo, but it can complicate things. For us, it was mostly in the beginning. My family had some issues with it and I know that his mom even struggled for a little while. In the end, everyone accepted it and it never contributed to any of the problems we have faced.
> 
> ...



Wonderful post!


----------



## KittyKitten (May 11, 2010)

Chicken legs, you say you are a black woman, you of all people should know how wrong that was for you to mention that 'angry black woman stereotype'. Don't chide me to score points with some of your buddies on here , I've seen too much of that on message boards.

It is saying that a black woman must remain silent, lay low, let everyone step on her, and if she ever has the nerve to boldly speak up, then she is the 'angry black bitch'. Both a racist and sexist stereotype. It was used for the First Lady for her assertiveness. It was wrong then and it's wrong now. 

I'm eclectic, I can be happy, bitchy, sweet, funny, sexy, crazy, whatever. I'm not to be placed in a category.

You know you were wrong for that.


----------



## BigChaz (May 11, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> He always says that I'm so white because I don't like fried catfish.



You...you...

You...don't..you don't like fried catfish? I...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 11, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> You...you...
> 
> You...don't..you don't like fried catfish? I...



I think it might be over between you too already. 

Sorry Chaz.


----------



## BigChaz (May 11, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think it might be over between you too already.
> 
> Sorry Chaz.



I am seriously considering my options right now, I tell you that.


----------



## Zowie (May 11, 2010)

She said it for ONE post. 
I think you need to calm down a little, no one thinks of you as an angry black woman, and no one is trying to mute you.


----------



## JenFromOC (May 11, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think it might be over between you too already.
> 
> Sorry Chaz.



I've had like 3 relationships end this week LOL...I should just stay single


----------



## BigChaz (May 11, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I've had like 3 relationships end this week LOL...I should just stay single



I'm going to need some backstory on that. How do you end 3 relationships in one week? Were you triple timing?


----------



## chicken legs (May 11, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> You all know that I have a wild sense of humor on here. I can also be passionate about my views. Happyface83 is just Happyface83. I don't even think he was trying to be funny, he sounded serious. And I usually understand sardonic jokes.
> 
> And why is it when a black woman stands up for herself or what she believes is right, she is automatically called the 'angry black woman'. That is one way to try to mute her. If so it is...
> 
> ...



Being a fan of comedians like Katt Williams, Eddie Murphy, Paul Mooney ..who make fun of how white people act and talk...it would be very hypocritical of me to be pissy over a "Airplane" clip which was meant to ease building tension. It backfired slightly..but hey..I got the joke.

Plus you do have a tendency to go off. All the threads in Hyde Park are a testament to that. I call it as I see it. Buffetbelly made a ill timed joke and you have go off on rants about race constantly.


----------



## escapist (May 11, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> What constitutes acting "white" or "black?" I've always been curious about that.



Perhaps THIS Video might illuminate what constitutes acting "white" or "black" hehehe.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 11, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I've had like 3 relationships end this week LOL...I should just stay single



I'd offer myself up, but there's someone who might not be too happy about it.


----------



## JenFromOC (May 11, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I'm going to need some backstory on that. How do you end 3 relationships in one week? Were you triple timing?



No lol...my husband and I filed for divorce today, you cheated on me, and I'm having a spat with a friend who I'd like to have sex with LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## djudex (May 11, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> No lol...my husband and I filed for divorce today, you cheated on me, and I'm having a spat with a friend who I'd like to have sex with LOLOLOLOLOL



What are you talking about??? We're not having a spat!


----------



## JenFromOC (May 11, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'd offer myself up, but there's someone who might not be too happy about it.



Threesome?


----------



## JenFromOC (May 11, 2010)

djudex said:


> What are you talking about??? We're not having a spat!


----------



## BigChaz (May 11, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> No lol...my husband and I filed for divorce today, you cheated on me, and I'm having a spat with a friend who I'd like to have sex with LOLOLOLOLOL



Well...next time let's cheat together...that's all we gotta do!


----------



## Paquito (May 11, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Threesome?



I fully endorse this.


----------



## chicken legs (May 11, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Chicken legs, you say you are a black woman, you of all people should know how wrong that was for you to mention that 'angry black woman stereotype'. Don't chide me to score points with some of your buddies on here , I've seen too much of that on message boards.
> 
> It is saying that a black woman must remain silent, lay low, let everyone step on her, and if she ever has the nerve to boldly speak up, then she is the 'angry black bitch'. Both a racist and sexist stereotype. It was used for the First Lady for her assertiveness. It was wrong then and it's wrong now.
> 
> ...



I can mention whatever I want..especially if the shoe fits. Plus, the only buddy I have on here is the my boyfriend Escapist. As a black women I realize more than anyone else that we have be in control of ourselves in public and constantly prove stereotypes to be wrong. Its perfectly fine to speak up without yelling. Realize when you are tripping and realize when someone is putting a mirror to your happy face.


----------



## BigChaz (May 11, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Realize when you are tripping and realize when someone is putting a mirror to your happy face.



*snaps fingers*
*rolls head*


----------



## Paquito (May 11, 2010)

As an angry black woman, I endorse this thread with a Z-snap.


----------



## chicken legs (May 11, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> *snaps fingers*
> *rolls head*




Ok...you're next mr.


----------



## BigChaz (May 11, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Ok...you're next mr.



Man, they just don't make it like that anymore, do they?


----------



## chicken legs (May 11, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> As an angry black woman, I endorse this thread with a Z-snap.



Alright..I'm going to let my stunt double hand this


----------



## chicken legs (May 11, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Man, they just don't make it like that anymore, do they?



I don't know but one thing I do know is I really do need some Midol..


----------



## JenFromOC (May 11, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> I don't know but one thing I do know is I really do need some Midol..



Yeah, I just fuckin' passed on the Midol and took a Vicodin. This bitch needed something just a tad stronger tonight


----------



## MasterShake (May 12, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> As a black women...


Wait...there's more than one of you?!

Hey, how _*you*_ doin'?!! :batting: :smitten:


----------



## escapist (May 12, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> Wait...there's more than one of you?!
> 
> Hey, how _*you*_ doin'?!! :batting: :smitten:



Hahah if there was They'd all be working together to lift up my belly Mahahahah!


----------



## moniquessbbw (May 12, 2010)

Race has never been an issue for me. I come from an interracial family. I was married to a white man and have dated many different races. I like variety and it is about the person not the color of their skin.


----------



## KittyKitten (May 12, 2010)

Guys let's stop this nonsense:

If a Latina speaks her mind with sass, she is called sultry. It's hot. Oh la la

If a white woman speaks her mind, she is being an assertive, indepedant woman. Even called cool, modern, and edgy.

If an Italian or Jewish woman speaks her mind, she is being fiery. 

If a black woman speaks her mind, then she is an angry black bitch? 

Stop that.


----------



## skinny_fatman (May 12, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> If a white woman speaks her mind, she is being an assertive, indepedant woman. Even called cool, modern, and edgy.



If a certain class of white woman speaks her mind here in the UK and portrays herself as assertive and independant then she is thought of as a Maggie Thatcher wannabe, now that is never cool, modern or edgy and trumps any "angry black bitch" negative stereotypes!


----------



## Zowie (May 12, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Guys let's stop this nonsense:
> 
> If a Latina speaks her mind with sass, she is called sultry. It's hot. Oh la la
> 
> ...



You're assuming everyone thinks that way. I can say that the grand majority that hears any woman speak her mind considers her assertive, independent, hot, fiery, and all and all.

Any woman can be considered an angry bitch if she's acting like one, regardless of color. 
Proof positive, I got called one today, and I'm just variously brown.


----------



## escapist (May 12, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> You're assuming everyone thinks that way. I can say that the grand majority that hears any woman speak her mind considers her assertive, independent, hot, fiery, and all and all.
> 
> Any woman can be considered an angry bitch if she's acting like one, regardless of color.
> Proof positive, I got called one today, and I'm just variously brown.



Yeah there is a reason these T'Shirts sell:






...and I don't think they are race restrictive


----------



## Zowie (May 12, 2010)

escapist said:


> Yeah there is a reason these T'Shirts sell:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That tee-shirt is so black. 


And pink.


----------



## escapist (May 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> That tee-shirt is so black.
> 
> 
> And pink.



Darn you, Spreading your Malcontented Spin on popular culture!....Just like the late night news.

hehehehe


----------



## chicken legs (May 14, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> Wait...there's more than one of you?!
> 
> Hey, how _*you*_ doin'?!! :batting: :smitten:



I'll be a lot better after having some of that vanilla shake


----------



## chicken legs (May 14, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Guys let's stop this nonsense:
> 
> If a Latina speaks her mind with sass, she is called sultry. It's hot. Oh la la
> 
> ...



I looked at what I said from your POV. I had to realize you are very much into politics and current events. So, I looked up "angry black women" to understand all the bs that the news networks like Fox and Msnbs and Cnn are spewing. The thing is I was referring to the ass kicking stereotype of the 60's and 70's black women in movies such as Foxy Brown. I didn't not realize the current media trend has been playing on that term to raise their ratings. 

Two videos on the youtube line up I did like was "Why black women are angry" and this other one..which would help those out there (including myself) who are not hip.

When it comes to women in this world...we are all taught to be quiet. To say only black women are oppressed is naive. Plus I never called you a "angry black bitch"...so please stop using it. I said "angry black women with no sense of humor" and the image I had in mind was something like Undercover Brother


----------



## Buffetbelly (May 14, 2010)

I didn't mean to stir up a fuss --I guess I should know better! On the internet you can't see or know who's doing the posting.

Race-specific unintelligible dialects have been around for centuries. During slavery, it was necessary for survival for blacks to be able to communicate with each other without white people understanding them. This lead to a "black dialect" sometimes called "pidgin English". After the end of slavery, the need for the dialect persisted during segregation and the Jim Crow era. In the Carribean, the dialect became the predominant tongue, as in Jamaica, Barbados and the Bahamas. 

In the U.S., the use of different dialects by the races persists in places like Cleveland, Chicago and Detroit with large black-majority areas. On the other hand, on much of the West Coast or in places like Minneapolis, there is almost no difference between the speech of the races. 

In Mississippi, on the other hand, there are distinct dialects between the races but they are much closer to each other (both speak in a musical drawl) than they are in Chicago or The Bronx.

Now, every black person I know, regardless of education or social standing, speaks both dialects fluently. That is, they are perfectly capable of conversing in "white English" if they choose. I often have the experience of conversing easily with one black person, but a three way conversation with myself and two black people is impossible if they switch to black dialect, which I can't follow. Sometimes they are not even aware they have switched dialects and don't understand for a moment why I am no longer part of the conversation. If I try to speak to a whole family or social group of black people I am completely lost. This communication barrier makes deep relationships difficult.

Hope that clears things up.

Interesting factoid: Americans have slightly better comprehension of an English speaker with an Oxford accent than they do of an English speaker with an American accent. This is because of the American habit of slurring consonants with vowels.


----------



## lovelocs (May 15, 2010)

I wonder if the issue that you've had understanding other forms of speech might have something to do with the fact that you live in Ohio. Ohio, culturally, is in a mid spot between north and south. I had a college friend from Cincinnati, and he said that when his dad crossed the border from Kentucky into Ohio, he could not order food in restaurants, get a place to sleep, or have a conversation with his neighbor on the bus. He was white, and so were the people that he was trying to communicate with. The regional language differences were just that strong. Areas of Ohio were also quite highly segregated. Imagine the compounding effect of segregation on this language scenario...


----------



## shhtx1970 (May 16, 2010)

Wow, just wow. Now BACK TO THE MAIN QUESTION.

Yes, I have dated outside of my race, as I am latino. In my humble opinion, race, ethnicity, etc, do play a part in people but its also the person themselves that I see. If you are a person that just looks on the outside of a person to determine who they are, then its sad because you are missing the real person.
Too many people, just look on the outside and never care look in the inside. No wonder we have to many ignorant people in America and the world.


----------



## HappyFatChick (May 16, 2010)

No. Absolutely not. Not ever.


----------



## Tracii (May 16, 2010)

I have dated Asian and Blacks quite a bit but its all about the personality for me skin color makes no difference.


----------



## warwagon86 (May 16, 2010)

man where i come from there is a limited availability of colours and creeds

so i say power to the world and the more the merrier - i like my love in different sizes!!!! now thats a song that sums this thread up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWjDZkY1ILU


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 16, 2010)

I was in a serious relationship with a man outside my race several years ago. My parents come from very small towns in Ohio and both have (had in my father's case) very small minds (sorry, Mom). I never understood how my parents seemed to hate an entire segment of the population and hesitated as a child to bring my black girlfriends home because I was afraid my parents would be mean to them too. When I was in the 4th or 5th grade I brought my best friend home to play after school. It was kind of shocking how warm and friendly my parents were to her after all, and then to her mom who came by later to pick her up. I remember so vividly after they left my mom remarking something like, "We had black people in our house!" ugh... It gave me a little thrill to call her one day 25 years later and tell her I met someone amazing and when she asked what he looked like to tell her he was black. She was upset. She asked if he was "at least light skinned" (I'm cringing as I type this.. my parents are so ignorant). I stated very clearly, "Mom, he is a black man with dark skin. He does not look like a Cosby Show kid." We dated for a year and as she spent more time with him, she clearly grew to like him very much. When he broke my heart however and dumped me, suddenly he was scum of the Earth and she said she was so relieved, claiming she was just so concerned if we were to have kids, life would be so difficult for them as interracial children. His mom supposedly had similar fears and was never supportive of us. Who knows.. I didn't care. I loved him very much. 

I married a German immigrant a few years later. Our skin color's the same incidentally which probably makes my mom happy, though it hasn't helped her ignorance and lack of tact. She once remarked to my husband that he should consider going into education as a college professor because "no one can ever understand them when they speak either." The accent..  I was so embarrassed for her.

My long answer to the OP is above.. short answer is absolutely.


----------



## Jello404 (May 23, 2010)

HappyFatChick said:


> No. Absolutely not. Not ever.



you sound angry about it lol why?


----------



## Jello404 (May 23, 2010)

Ive dated whites,Hispanics/Latinos,Blacks.No Asians yet but if the opportunity presented itself I surely would. I come from a diverse family(black,Irish,Italian,Native American)and I was raised in a very diverse community in Chicago.My parents raised me to look at the person and their deeds-not their skin color. And I believe it helps that Im attracted to all races too. So yes I do date interracially. If we share the same perspective on life,values etc..whats the problem?

Its hard enough finding quality people to befriend/date...adding a race restriction only makes finding good friend and or partner harder.I wish more people could understand that.


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 23, 2010)

Would I date outside the human race? No thanks!


----------



## chicken legs (May 23, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Would I date outside the human race? No thanks!





If the alien came in the form of Superman, Dr. Who, or one of the Q (Star Trek)..sparks might start flying..lol.


----------



## indy500tchr (May 23, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Would I date outside the human race? No thanks!



Me either. I put my foot down if I have to leave the atmosphere to meet his parents! Plus I don't do LDR's. 


But to answer the OP's question...I have and would do it again. I am looking at one race...the male HUMAN race.


----------



## gangstadawg (May 24, 2010)

StarMoon said:


> To add to your post, as a black male, I have nothing against people who or who are not interracially dating. However for me this also depends on the reasoning (to me even more than the act). Interracial dating as some sort of status symbol or because X race is exotic, I would not approve. At the same time not dating interracially because X race is X stereotype, I would not approve either.


i have to agree with this.


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 24, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> Me either. I put my foot down if I have to leave the atmosphere to meet his parents! Plus I don't do LDR's.
> 
> 
> But to answer the OP's question...I have and would do it again. I am looking at one race...the male HUMAN race.



I feel somewhat the same way, but to simply say that "we're all the same" I think misses the mark a little bit. I think someone's racial experience can be an important part of who they are as a person, and shouldn't be overlooked or taken for granted. Cultural (and by extension, racial) backgrounds I think can be an incredibly enriching part of a person's life, and letting your relationship wrestle through those differences can be edifying. 

That being said, I've never really understood why interracial dating ought to be taboo; I know countless "interracial" couples, I've dated plenty of non-white latinas, and rarely have thought twice about it. I truly have no idea why it would be troublesome for anyone.


----------



## escapist (May 24, 2010)

Jay West Coast said:


> That being said, I've never really understood why interracial dating ought to be taboo; I know countless "interracial" couples, I've dated plenty of non-white latinas, and rarely have thought twice about it. I truly have no idea why it would be troublesome for anyone.



None of us really get it. I just remember how shocked I was when I was told by my father he would disown me if I married a black girl. I still get a lot of resistance and negativity from my fathers side of family. After what I've experienced with most Chicken Leg's family, I'm really leery of subjecting her to the same. It really would be nice if our families could just see how happy we are together. Many of them seem to have a very hard time accepting that we have a very normal, healthy happy, supportive relationship.


----------



## indy500tchr (May 24, 2010)

Jay West Coast said:


> I feel somewhat the same way, but to simply say that "we're all the same" I think misses the mark a little bit. I think someone's racial experience can be an important part of who they are as a person, and shouldn't be overlooked or taken for granted. Cultural (and by extension, racial) backgrounds I think can be an incredibly enriching part of a person's life, and letting your relationship wrestle through those differences can be edifying.
> 
> That being said, I've never really understood why interracial dating ought to be taboo; I know countless "interracial" couples, I've dated plenty of non-white latinas, and rarely have thought twice about it. I truly have no idea why it would be troublesome for anyone.



I never said that everybody was the same. I value each man as an individual including his professional, personal, cultural and racial background. I look at the man as a whole package. It makes no difference if his skin is different than mine. So that is why I look at the human race rather than pigeonhole myself to a specific skin color.


----------



## FishCharming (May 24, 2010)

when i lived in socal, interracial relationships were almost the norm. the population seems to much more progressive all around. i only noticed strict racial dating requirements with some of the first generation immigrant families or the children of (mainly middle eastern, indian and asian).

when i lived in southern louisiana i noticed that, while not quite as progressive as california, there was a lot of attempt at modernizing interacial thought and black/white relationships were pretty common and accepted.

now, since i've moved back to buffalo i've found there is still a ton of black/white emnity going on here. (i say black/white because that's pretty much the extent of the racial make-up, all other ethnicities have the good sense to stay the hell out of buffalo!). maybe it has something to do with the lower average income levels around here but there's lot's of trash on both sides of the spectrum and they all revel in supporting those stereotypes. so needless to say, while i have no problem with interracial dating (as long as they're red headed blasians) it's not really accepted around here.


----------



## imfree (May 24, 2010)

I usually date Chia, but I'd date a beautiful gal
like Rav. in a heartbeat.


----------



## escapist (May 24, 2010)

There seem to be a lot of subjective post by people who aren't actually in interracial relationships. As modern and progressive as people think the world is, its not. I have not seen this happy go lucky "Star Trek" we all get along BS. Chicken Leg's own family called her a House ****** for White Trash. I'm quite frequently referred to as "White ******". I have little to no clue as to why this is going on other than some people are just prejudice and mean for whatever reason. The only clue I have is my car? Nope I don't drive a BMW, or anything like that. I'm yet to find one I can even fit in. I drive a van because I have kids. Its not new, its not hot. Its just to get me from point A to B. I'd rather have 30k in the bank ready to invest in my future and generate more cash than dump it into a tool that does nothing but move me from A to B. I do not understand people who can't afford to buy a house who drive cars that are worth a huge down payment on a house or a business

Anyways all that aside. Apparently if I drove a Lexus or something like that people would then assume she is using me for money. I really have to wonder if this is a race or a size issue or some mixture of both. If it really is just a "Stuff you have" thing or whatever all I can say is Tyler Durden said it best, "_You're not your job. You're not how much money you have in the bank. You're not the car you drive. You're not the contents of your wallet. You're not your fucking khakis_".


----------



## JenFromOC (May 24, 2010)

escapist said:


> There seem to be a lot of subjective post by people who aren't actually in interracial relationships. As modern and progressive as people think the world is, its not. I have not seen this happy go lucky "Star Trek" we all get along BS. Chicken Leg's own family called her a House ****** for White Trash. I'm quite frequently referred to as "White ******". I have little to no clue as to why this is going on other than some people are just prejudice and mean for whatever reason. The only clue I have is my car? Nope I don't drive a BMW, or anything like that. I'm yet to find one I can even fit in. I drive a van because I have kids. Its not new, its not hot. Its just to get me from point A to B. I'd rather have 30k in the bank ready to invest in my future and generate more cash than dump it into a tool that does nothing but move me from A to B. I do not understand people who can't afford to buy a house who drive cars that are worth a huge down payment on a house or a business
> 
> Anyways all that aside. Apparently if I drove a Lexus or something like that people would then assume she is using me for money. I really have to wonder if this is a race or a size issue or some mixture of both. If it really is just a "Stuff you have" thing or whatever all I can say is Tyler Durden said it best, "_You're not your job. You're not how much money you have in the bank. You're not the car you drive. You're not the contents of your wallet. You're not your fucking khakis_".



I actually agree with you for once, E. Interracial relationships still have issues. I consider my family to be very modern and open minded and they still had issues with my ex. On the other hand, my other boyfriends were all white but they were fat...and that was a problem too. My mother in law is a pastor, and one of the kindest people I know and she even counseled us a little on being in an interracial relationship. More like about the possibilities of what could happen. Everyone got over it of course, and were both welcomed warmly into both famillies, but it was there. When my exes aunt passed away in Mississippi, we chose not to go to the funeral because that part of the county isn't always quite welcoming to interracial relationships.It does exist.


----------



## escapist (May 25, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I actually agree with you for once, E. Interracial relationships still have issues. I consider my family to be very modern and open minded and they still had issues with my ex. On the other hand, my other boyfriends were all white but they were fat...and that was a problem too. My mother in law is a pastor, and one of the kindest people I know and she even counseled us a little on being in an interracial relationship. More like about the possibilities of what could happen. Everyone got over it of course, and were both welcomed warmly into both famillies, but it was there. When my exes aunt passed away in Mississippi, we chose not to go to the funeral because that part of the county isn't always quite welcoming to interracial relationships.It does exist.



Yeah I'm not sure its something who are outside of the effect can really understand. I saw it on one of our early dates. I think I even posted about it here on Dims. I was really blown away at how some people just stared at us. That is however small stuff. I say the family relationships are what really matter. It just sucks when your family rejects someone who is important in your life.


----------



## Buffetbelly (May 26, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> If the alien came in the form of Superman, Dr. Who, or one of the Q (Star Trek)..sparks might start flying..lol.


 
Well one I piece of advice I can offer without the slightest fear of contradiction...

*Don't date robots!*

http://videosift.com/video/Futurama-Dont-Date-Robots


----------



## LovesBigMen (May 28, 2010)

escapist said:


> There seem to be a lot of subjective post by people who aren't actually in interracial relationships. As modern and progressive as people think the world is, its not. I have not seen this happy go lucky "Star Trek" we all get along BS. Chicken Leg's own family called her a House ****** for White Trash. I'm quite frequently referred to as "White ******". I have little to no clue as to why this is going on other than some people are just prejudice and mean for whatever reason. The only clue I have is my car? Nope I don't drive a BMW, or anything like that. I'm yet to find one I can even fit in. I drive a van because I have kids. Its not new, its not hot. Its just to get me from point A to B. I'd rather have 30k in the bank ready to invest in my future and generate more cash than dump it into a tool that does nothing but move me from A to B. I do not understand people who can't afford to buy a house who drive cars that are worth a huge down payment on a house or a business
> 
> Anyways all that aside. Apparently if I drove a Lexus or something like that people would then assume she is using me for money. I really have to wonder if this is a race or a size issue or some mixture of both. If it really is just a "Stuff you have" thing or whatever all I can say is Tyler Durden said it best, "_You're not your job. You're not how much money you have in the bank. You're not the car you drive. You're not the contents of your wallet. You're not your fucking khakis_".



I would have to agree very much so with that, that even though we have come far and that maybe one self excepts this, like one of my teachers said you may see it as normal, but you cant be blind to the real world . Okay that is not exactly what she said she said it much better. But like me my parents are of different back grounds my dad Armenian and my mom Guatemalan and boy did my mom get alot of greif from my dads side them being middle easter OY', but then after that the family got more into other ethnic backgrounds its started to get okay. But we can't ignore the fact that there are still small minded people out there yes they are out there. I dont even know what I am trying to say now I feel dumb. Well I can say at least for my self I am very open minded having a friend who she was black and her boy friend white she told me people tell me wow your dating a white guy and he would get told you go man. damn I am rambling off into no where again. But I think I am trying to say that yes there are small minded people, but it wont make me small minded and I will still know there are people like that out there I just am glad I am not one of them.
I am sorry if you or anyone else read that and was like what!?!?! eh I confuse people Pooie


----------



## Joe944 (May 28, 2010)

I can't offer much up on interracial relationships but I have experienced a fair amount of racism in California. When I was young I went to a school that was 99% filipino, and a lot of these kids were very racist against white people. It got to the point where the white kids were leaving the school after getting in fist fights with 2-3 of the little punks who kept harassing us. This was also a catholic school with nuns.

Situations like that and getting jumped a few times by mixed race groups has definitely given me the ability to throw out some racist comments from time to time. I don't judge by skin color but by attitude, but sometimes you use words that describe someone's appearance to show resentment for a completely different quality. It just so happens that where I live certain ethnic groups are far more likely to be ghetto and violently aggressive.


----------



## Saoirse (May 28, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Do you really think someone will actually say "No, I don't date outside my ethnic background" (i say ethnic background because there's really only one race...the human race  ) I think if someone were to come out and say that they'd likely be crucified.



I was just thinking this. What a loaded thread.


----------



## veil (May 28, 2010)

escapist said:


> There seem to be a lot of subjective post by people who aren't actually in interracial relationships. As modern and progressive as people think the world is, its not. I have not seen this happy go lucky "Star Trek" we all get along BS. Chicken Leg's own family called her a House ****** for White Trash. I'm quite frequently referred to as "White ******". I have little to no clue as to why this is going on other than some people are just prejudice and mean for whatever reason. The only clue I have is my car? Nope I don't drive a BMW, or anything like that. I'm yet to find one I can even fit in. I drive a van because I have kids. Its not new, its not hot. Its just to get me from point A to B. I'd rather have 30k in the bank ready to invest in my future and generate more cash than dump it into a tool that does nothing but move me from A to B. I do not understand people who can't afford to buy a house who drive cars that are worth a huge down payment on a house or a business
> 
> Anyways all that aside. Apparently if I drove a Lexus or something like that people would then assume she is using me for money. I really have to wonder if this is a race or a size issue or some mixture of both. If it really is just a "Stuff you have" thing or whatever all I can say is Tyler Durden said it best, "_You're not your job. You're not how much money you have in the bank. You're not the car you drive. You're not the contents of your wallet. You're not your fucking khakis_".



thanks for being open & honest--i had no idea chicken legs was nonwhite, which is, itself, a pretty good illustration of white privilege. i have the luxury of assuming folks are white unless shown otherwise.

i think you're absolutely right, people outside of the experience can't really wholly comment on it. no, that doesn't mean their thoughts don't count at all, but i've already found challenges dating a white-looking half cuban guy. my parents barely know him & make weird comments loaded with racist assumptions. i'm lucky, they like him, but they still apply their stereotypes and its hard to know when to defend your partner/call racism when you see it or when to preserve your relationship with your parents (my parents are at least 80% cool, so it is very worthwhile for me to do so, i know it isn't the same for everyone).



Joe944 said:


> I can't offer much up on interracial relationships but I have experienced a fair amount of racism in California. When I was young I went to a school that was 99% filipino, and a lot of these kids were very racist against white people. It got to the point where the white kids were leaving the school after getting in fist fights with 2-3 of the little punks who kept harassing us. This was also a catholic school with nuns.
> 
> Situations like that and getting jumped a few times by mixed race groups has definitely given me the ability to throw out some racist comments from time to time. I don't judge by skin color but by attitude, but sometimes you use words that describe someone's appearance to show resentment for a completely different quality. It just so happens that where I live certain ethnic groups are far more likely to be ghetto and violently aggressive.



hm, i've got my handy ten foot pole, but i still don't feel up to touching this.


----------



## Paquito (May 29, 2010)

HappyFatChick said:


> No. Absolutely not. Not ever.



Why has this not been crucified yet?


----------



## calauria (May 29, 2010)

I would date a sexy vampire or a hot werewolf!!


----------



## calauria (May 29, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Why has this not been crucified yet?



Cause we don't give a damn!! LOL!! She is the one who will be dating the person, she should date who she wants.


----------



## Paquito (May 29, 2010)

calauria said:


> Cause we don't give a damn!! LOL!! She is the one who will be dating the person, she should date who she wants.



All I'm saying is that Rowan promised me crucification, I demand it!


----------



## gangstadawg (May 29, 2010)

calauria said:


> Cause we don't give a damn!! LOL!! She is the one who will be dating the person, she should date who she wants.


we meant by how it came off. but then everybody has a limit to how far they are going to be open minded if at all.


----------



## Joe944 (May 29, 2010)

veil said:


> hm, i've got my handy ten foot pole, but i still don't feel up to touching this.



What I'm saying is that racism goes both ways, and personal experiences can affect someone's thinking on this beyond how someone was raised and influences from society.

I don't think I'm racist at all, at least in the way I think. I live in a very diverse area so it may be very different from a lot of other people's experiences. There are bad apples from all sides and I don't see why referring to them in derogatory terms has different effects based on their ethnic backgrounds.

That said, I've dated interracially before, and would do it again and none of my friends or family would say anything or even care.


----------



## JenFromOC (May 29, 2010)

Joe944 said:


> What I'm saying is that racism goes both ways, and personal experiences can affect someone's thinking on this beyond how someone was raised and influences from society.
> 
> I don't think I'm racist at all, at least in the way I think. I live in a very diverse area so it may be very different from a lot of other people's experiences. There are bad apples from all sides and I don't see why referring to them in derogatory terms has different effects based on their ethnic backgrounds.
> 
> That said, I've dated interracially before, and would do it again and none of my friends or family would say anything or even care.



I get it...and, I agree.


----------



## Heyyou (May 31, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> Well, there are differences in speech that rise to the level of being mutually unintelligable. This classic clip from the movie "Airplane" illustrates the point humorously:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bhTxvzrUFo



you sound so ignorant


----------



## Heyyou (May 31, 2010)

I find black women beautiful..... Of course I love the round hips, legs, full lips, skin colors of black women from deep chocolate to caramel and all that.. but I also like their sense of confidence, how they carry themselves like queens and keep their heads up......I know lots of dudes are intimidated by black women....they are intimidated by their strength...these dudes are weak


----------



## KittyKitten (May 31, 2010)

It is not surprising that many of the black men in here would not hesitate to date outside their race. For example, I have long, thick hair that I wear straight, in an afro, or in springy curls (depending on my hairstyle mood) and light caramel skin. I cannot tell you how many colorstruck black men tell me, "I like your light golden skin, your color is so pretty" or "I like redbones (light-skinned women)." What is wrong with dark skin? These men are conditioned to want a woman with light skin and most of the time, they are dark themselves. That is not normal. 

These days, it seems like Hollywood films pair black men with white or Hispanic women. How many times do they pair popular white male actors with black women? 

Take a look at the top sexiest woman list on Askmen.com, the meager number of "black" women you see are Halle Berry, Leona Lewis, Rihanna, Beyonce--all of these women do not look like the average black woman who is dark-skinned! These women are light skinned aka closer to the Europeanized ideal. 

The media has a powerful effect on society. And you wonder why a lot of black women are concerned or even 'angry'. I am concerned because I don't want to see a generation of young, black girls feeling that they are not desirable enough for men to want and love them. You see it with the significantly high out of wedlock birth rates--good enough to pardon me, fuck, but not to marry? It hurts me deeply. 

So, of course you have small-minded men walking around saying, "I don't date black women" or going on dating sites and posting they would date anyone but a black woman. Duh! They are not made to be desirable in America. Folks may say it is the attitude, but I have encountered many black women with pleasant and sweet dispositions. So, spare me on the excuses. We have always had the Jezebel (vixen), Sapphire (bitchy), and Mammy stereotypes which portray the black woman as not suitable for marriage.

America has always had a sick race relations problem. It is said if you break the black woman, you break the black race, for she is the mother.


----------



## BigCutieClaudia (May 31, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> It is not surprising that many of the black men in here would not hesitate to date outside their race. For example, I have long, thick hair that I wear straight, in an afro, or in springy curls (depending on my hairstyle mood) and light caramel skin. I cannot tell you how many colorstruck black men tell me, "I like your light golden skin, your color is so pretty" or "I like redbones (light-skinned women)." What is wrong with dark skin? These men are conditioned to want a woman with light skin and most of the time, they are dark themselves. That is not normal.
> 
> These days, it seems like Hollywood films pair black men with white or Hispanic women. How many times do they pair popular white male actors with black women?
> 
> ...




AMEN Darlin A-M-E-N!


----------



## imfree (May 31, 2010)

BigCutieClaudia said:


> AMEN Darlin A-M-E-N!



You've got my vote. I marked the ballot "beautiful"!:bow:


----------



## WillSpark (May 31, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> I find black women beautiful..... Of course I love the round hips, legs, full lips, skin colors of black women from deep chocolate to caramel and all that.. but I also like their sense of confidence, how they carry themselves like queens and keep their heads up......I know lots of dudes are intimidated by black women....they are intimidated by their strength...these dudes are weak



This isn't true a lot of the time, but I've seen plenty of times that that confidence black women exude becomes outright bitchy ignorance when you disagree with them or their terms. Not wanting to deal with that doesn't make a guy weak, it just means he isn't a masochist.

And as I said, this is not a generalization about all black women, just a response to the specific generalization of character Heyyou made.


----------



## Blackjack (May 31, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> ...These men are conditioned to want a woman with light skin and most of the time, they are dark themselves.



If men are "conditioned" by movies and upbringing to like light-skinned women, then please explain FA's, who should be equally conditioned to like skinny women.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 1, 2010)

BigCutieClaudia said:


> AMEN Darlin A-M-E-N!


yep i agree with her as well.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 1, 2010)

As a white person I wasn't aware until recently of the "color hierarchy" among black women. Whenever I see an attractive black woman her degree of darkness never registers with me, she just looks good. I can think of at least five WM/BF marriages in my social circle and all but one of the women is on the darker end of the spectrum and the other is solidly in the middle. Is the "color hierarchy" primarily a black thing and are white people more apt to see a black person as just black without placing any value on tonal variation ?


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 1, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> As a white person I wasn't aware until recently of the "color hierarchy" among black women. Whenever I see an attractive black woman her degree of darkness never registers with me, she just looks good. I can think of at least five WM/BF marriages in my social circle and all but one of the women is on the darker end of the spectrum and the other is solidly in the middle. Is the "color hierarchy" primarily a black thing and are white people more apt to see a black person as just black without placing any value on tonal variation ?



I only date high yellow, yo.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 1, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I only date high yellow, yo.



LOL That's what my ex husband calls himself. I still laugh when he says it.


----------



## Joe944 (Jun 1, 2010)

Where does blindingly pale show up on the white hierarchy?


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 2, 2010)

Joe944 said:


> Where does blindingly pale show up on the white hierarchy?



That's what I wanna know! I hope it's high because otherwise, I'm screwed.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 2, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> If men are "conditioned" by movies and upbringing to like light-skinned women, then please explain FA's, who should be equally conditioned to like skinny women.



http://http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1077/is_4_63/ai_n24246404/

Ahhhhhh you again! You always have something slick to say, don't you? One cool Dims member sent me this link for you to read regarding the issue of colorism. This is one among many. I expect some smart ass response from you. In fact, I kind of like it.

Again, you make the same mistake over and over and over on threads. You ASSume that I am speaking of ALL people, nothing is 100% in life, dude. I am speaking in generalities. How many timse do I have to repeat myself with you?


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 2, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> This isn't true a lot of the time, but I've seen plenty of times that that confidence black women exude becomes outright bitchy ignorance when you disagree with them or their terms. Not wanting to deal with that doesn't make a guy weak, it just means he isn't a masochist.
> 
> And as I said, this is not a generalization about all black women, just a response to the specific generalization of character Heyyou made.



See, as soon as a black woman is complimented, someone has something negative to say. There was nothing wrong with Heyyou's post among the negativity thrown at black women. He complimented the strengths of many black women, didn't knock anyone down, and yet you decided to foam at the mouth at his response! Your typical kneejerk reaction was to attack him for praising black women. Did you even flap your gums to attack Buffetbelly for his racist posts about blacks in general? No. 

I have seen BITCHES in every race and culture. I've met lots of non-black women who were downright stuck up and arrogant thinking they are better with bitch attitudes. Lots of women have that capacity depending on the moment. Take for instance me, I can be the most pleasant and sweet lady, but when someone crosses me or does something stupid, I will turn on my bitch switch. I know when to turn it on and off.


Yes I have met black women who had bad attitudes but then again, a woman would flip out if someone pissed her off. Think about it, you are black and female have to deal with BS in the world being a double minority, the higher rates of domestic abuse, disrespect of black women in this world--- of course your bitch switch would come on fast. Sorry, Willspark.

And frankly, I get so tired of many white men trivializing the issue and getting defensive, when of course, they don't have black skin and they have no vagina to speak on anything. Every time I bring up racial or color issues, it's usually the white males who have something negative to say, never any other group. Even many white women here understand because they are women and women are considered minorities. White men are favored; they are the majority in this country, the majority of CEOs and leaders in this country look like them! You have enough role models and face little to no discrimination. So what are you angry for? Put your fists down! I don't expect some of you to understand. I am not a racist person as I judge everyone as individuals, but I am very race conscious.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 2, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Again, you make the same mistake over and over and over on threads. You ASSume that I am speaking of ALL people, nothing is 100% in life, dude. I am speaking in generalities. How many timse do I have to repeat myself with you?



No, I don't assume any such thing- you do speak in general terms, but even those general terms are lacking. If you said "some" or something like that it'd be one thing, but you're speaking in generalities and failing to make convincing arguments to back up these claims.

I would like to know what sort of difference there would be between the "conditioning" that the men you're speaking of are subjected to and how it affects their physical attraction, and more importantly how that would be significantly different from the FA example, who should be similarly conditioned to like thin women.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 2, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> See, as soon as a black woman is complimented, someone has something negative to say.



A disagreement- and one that isn't even all that disrespectful- is negative?




> And frankly, I get so tired of many white men trivializing the issue and getting defensive, when of course, they don't have black skin and they have no vagina to speak on anything. Every time I bring up racial or color issues, it's usually the white males who have something negative to say, never any other group. Even many white women here understand because they are women and women are considered minorities. White men are favored; they are the majority in this country, the majority of CEOs and leaders in this country look like them! You have enough role models and face little to no discrimination. So what are you angry for? Put your fists down! I don't expect some of you to understand. I am not a racist person as I judge everyone as individuals, but I am very race conscious.



You make a good point- white males are discriminated against the least. However, I don't think that it's trivializing if someone considers it an overreaction when you cry racism or sexism if someone disagrees with you- and especially when you claim to not be a racist or a bigot and then show prejudice against other cultures and even age groups.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 2, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> http://http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1077/is_4_63/ai_n24246404/
> 
> Ahhhhhh you again! You always have something slick to say, don't you? One cool Dims member sent me this link for you to read regarding the issue of colorism. This is one among many. I expect some smart ass response from you. In fact, I kind of like it.
> 
> Again, you make the same mistake over and over and over on threads. You ASSume that I am speaking of ALL people, nothing is 100% in life, dude. I am speaking in generalities. How many timse do I have to repeat myself with you?



He's like toilet paper on the bottom of your shoe isn't he happy? Is he really so hard pressed to find fault with you that he has to follow you into the BHM/FFA board? You must not be posting enough in Hyde park for his liking.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 2, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> You make a good point- white males are discriminated against the least. However, I don't think that it's trivializing if someone considers it an overreaction when you cry racism or sexism if someone disagrees with you- and especially when you claim to not be a racist or a bigot and then show prejudice against other cultures and even age groups.



Are you still mad about that older man thread?:happy:


----------



## balletguy (Jun 2, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> A disagreement- and one that isn't even all that disrespectful- is negative?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 2, 2010)

stldpn said:


> He's like toilet paper on the bottom of your shoe isn't he happy? Is he really so hard pressed to find fault with you that he has to follow you into the BHM/FFA board? You must not be posting enough in Hyde park for his liking.



You are literally five years old.


----------



## sirGordy (Jun 2, 2010)

I saw this question, and (as I am taking a break from work) I have to say, I date not based on any ethnic attribute, but by the personality and warmth of the lady. For me, the subject of race; I look at that as just one facet of the total person hood of the lady. I was taught from a very early age to respect people regardless of race, location, disability, creed, religious affiliation, etc.

We as a species are not just defined by race. We are defined by the person we are, the things we do, and how we treat others; hopefully with the same respect and dignity as we expect for ourselves.

Just my two cents (now back to work for me). G.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 2, 2010)

stldpn said:


> He's like toilet paper on the bottom of your shoe isn't he happy? Is he really so hard pressed to find fault with you that he has to follow you into the BHM/FFA board? You must not be posting enough in Hyde park for his liking.



<coughs> :eat1::eat1: He said I made prejudicial comments (though I do admit I am biased towards older men) Everyone who knows me and has seen me on other boards knows I am cool with many people of all races and cultures on here. Like I said, I treat people as individuals. I only jump on people who DESERVE it.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 2, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Are you still mad about that older man thread?:happy:



I consider it to be a good example of your hypocrisy.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 2, 2010)

stldpn said:


> He's like toilet paper on the bottom of your shoe isn't he happy? Is he really so hard pressed to find fault with you that he has to follow you into the BHM/FFA board? You must not be posting enough in Hyde park for his liking.



I read and post in threads- I don't really give too much of a shit where they are.

If you're still butthurt about my providing evidence as counterarguments to your weak "well I'm still not convinced by science" regarding a good many things, then that's your problem. And based on how often you feel it's fitting to insult me for that, I'm going to wager that it's far from being your only one.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 2, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> I consider it to be a good example of your hypocrisy.



There's no hypocrisy, boo boo. You get on my nerves but I stiill love ya.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 2, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> As a white person I wasn't aware until recently of the "color hierarchy" among black women. Whenever I see an attractive black woman her degree of darkness never registers with me, she just looks good. I can think of at least five WM/BF marriages in my social circle and all but one of the women is on the darker end of the spectrum and the other is solidly in the middle. Is the "color hierarchy" primarily a black thing and are white people more apt to see a black person as just black without placing any value on tonal variation ?



I can't speak for black women but I know that for white men it was mostly an issue in the south. Mostly because "high yellow" coloring meant that you probably had some form of white, or native american ancestry in you. Lighter slaves with white blood were often kept as domestics because they were actual kin to their "owners" even after abolition the family ties allowed lighter skinned blacks to obtain positions of trust because of their familiarity with households. The perception of darker slaves was that of favoritism toward lighter skin. I honestly think that once you got past the first few generations of related family members much of the white interest in tonal variation faded. 

For African Americans I think it's been an issue from it's inception and it sounds like it was never really isolated to the south so far as they were concerned.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 2, 2010)

balletguy said:


> Blackjack said:
> 
> 
> > A disagreement- and one that isn't even all that disrespectful- is negative?
> ...


----------



## stldpn (Jun 2, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> You are literally five years old.



you people only come here when something sparkley catches your eye. tell me I'm full of shit... show me your bountiful posts to this board that don't involve swarming all over someone's comment. You're seriously going to come over here and defend his showing up and telling a black woman that she knows nothing about the internal politics of her own race?

I only know two things about black women. 

-Don't touch the hair... Even if she gives you permission it's a bad idea.

-Don't make too many comments about her skin tone even if you're trying to be positive... Skin tone IS a sensitive issue.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 2, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I can't speak for black women but I know that for white men it was mostly an issue in the south. Mostly because "high yellow" coloring meant that you probably had some form of white, or native american ancestry in you. Lighter slaves with white blood were often kept as domestics because they were actual kin to their "owners" even after abolition the family ties allowed lighter skinned blacks to obtain positions of trust because of their familiarity with households. The perception of darker slaves was that of favoritism toward lighter skin. I honestly think that once you got past the first few generations of related family members much of the white interest in tonal variation faded.
> 
> For African Americans I think it's been an issue from it's inception and it sounds like it was never really isolated to the south so far as they were concerned.




That is very true and it still plagues the country to this day. Another study even showed how light skinned blacks have better access to employment.


http://www.multiculturaladvantage.com/recruit/diversity/bias/Skin-Tone-More-Important-Than-Educational-Background-African-Americans-Seeking-Jobs.asp
http://http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1077/is_4_63/ai_n24246405/

http://community.livejournal.com/blackfolk/4027116.html


----------



## balletguy (Jun 2, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> balletguy said:
> 
> 
> > But white men still have the highest employment, the most wealth, and a good standard of living compared to all other groups in America. White men can still get into the good ol' boys club. White men still compose of most of the leaders and CEOS in the nation. This is not prejudice, this is the truth. Unless you are discriminating against each other.
> ...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 2, 2010)

stldpn said:


> you people only come here when something sparkley catches your eye. tell me I'm full of shit... show me your bountiful posts to this board that don't involve swarming all over someone's comment. You're seriously going to come over here and defend his showing up and telling a black woman that she knows nothing about the internal politics of her own race?



http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1457768&postcount=32

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1458336&postcount=35

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1436206&postcount=21

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1444403&postcount=8

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1245763&postcount=3

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1261497&postcount=19

Just a few.

I'm not defending anything.. just pointing out that you whine like a child.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 2, 2010)

balletguy said:


> happyface83 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I a CEO no...am I in a power position at my work force yes I am. and why becuase I buused my ass to get to where I am. Am I in a good ol boy club, I have my guns (am in a gun club I guess, but that and a dollar will get me a bud light) I have my crab pots but good old boy clubs its not the 50's anymore. Its not discriminating against anyone really. It's not an us v. them. There are people of all races that are jerks. I think and I say I think....( I know the light bulb just went off) that there are more and more black men and women that are rising to the tops of their work force now than ever before. And good for them. As long as people work hard they should get what they diserive. I just dont think we need to hand people things because they are a minority.
> ...


----------



## stldpn (Jun 2, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1458336&postcount=35 *posted 5/25/2010*
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1436206&postcount=21*posted 5/26/2010*
> 
> ...



I'm not pointing out anything... only that those are some pretty big gaps. Some people have been a bit more active here than you and up until now appeared to be doing so just fine without anyone else's input.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/search.php?searchid=3850180

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/search.php?searchid=3850185


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 2, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I'm not pointing out anything... only that those are some pretty big gaps. Some people have been a bit more active here than you and up until now appeared to be doing so just fine without anyone else's input.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/search.php?searchid=3850180
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/search.php?searchid=3850185



Sidestepping the fact that I proved you wrong. & just because other people post on this board more than me doesn't mean I can't post here anymore?.. the exchange of opinions, that "input" is the whole point of having a DISCUSSION board.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 2, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I'm not pointing out anything... only that those are some pretty big gaps. Some people have been a bit more active here than you and up until now appeared to be doing so just fine without anyone else's input.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/search.php?searchid=3850180
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/search.php?searchid=3850185





thatgirl08 said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1457768&postcount=32
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1458336&postcount=35
> 
> ...



You two are like brothers and sisters, LOL.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 2, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> You two are like brothers and sisters, LOL.



ha ha ha


----------



## stldpn (Jun 2, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> balletguy said:
> 
> 
> > I know what you are saying, but you have a better chance, you have more opportunities.
> ...


----------



## stldpn (Jun 2, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> You two are like brothers and sisters, LOL.



You think? I never see a smiling pic so I don't think she has the telltale Newman family gap.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 2, 2010)

I have more to say, but I'll be back.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 2, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Sidestepping the fact that I proved you wrong. & just because other people post on this board more than me doesn't mean I can't post here anymore?.. the exchange of opinions, that "input" is the whole point of having a DISCUSSION board.



Did I say you couldn't post here? nope. Just that I find it interesting you come in and seek me out to insult me. I haven't side stepped anything. Of your 3,000 posts you are sporadic at best here. But that aside, given your apparent desire to give input. How is


> You are literally five years old.


 constructive to the theme of the discussion? Unless of course you're just hopping in to level a personal attack for your buddy?


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 2, 2010)

intergaycially


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 2, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Did I say you couldn't post here? nope. Just that I find it interesting you come in and seek me out to insult me. I haven't side stepped anything. Of your 3,000 posts you are sporadic at best here. But that aside, given your apparent desire to give input. How is constructive to the theme of the discussion? Unless of course you're just hopping in to level a personal attack for your buddy?



If by "seek you out" you mean I consistently open threads and seeing you whining and posting like an idiot, then yes.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 2, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> If by "seek you out" you mean I consistently open threads and seeing you whining and posting like an idiot, then yes.



you two are great


----------



## stldpn (Jun 2, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> If by "seek you out" you mean I consistently open threads and seeing you whining and posting like an idiot, then yes.



yes seek me out... of 150 posts you chose to whine about what you perceived as my "whining." I don't like you, but I don't follow you around pointing out why I think you're stupid. To me, that's the immature and "whiny" behavior of an adolescent. Happyface and I have had our own private joke going for months, I'm sorry that it offends you that I don't PM her anytime I have anything to say on the matter.

Now, DO YOU HAVE ANYTHING TO CONTRIBUTE TO THE TOPIC CONCERNING YOUR VIEWS ON INTERRACIAL DATING? or are you done? Maybe you should go back to your FB group so you can say something really nasty and off topic?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 2, 2010)

stldpn said:


> yes seek me out... of 150 posts you chose to whine about what you perceived as my "whining." I don't like you, but I don't follow you around pointing out why I think you're stupid. To me, that's the immature and "whiny" behavior of an adolescent. Happyface and I have had our own private joke going for months, I'm sorry that it offends you that I don't PM her anytime I have anything to say on the matter.
> 
> Now, DO YOU HAVE ANYTHING TO CONTRIBUTE TO THE TOPIC CONCERNING YOUR VIEWS ON INTERRACIAL DATING? or are you done? Maybe you should go back to your FB group so you can say something really nasty and off topic?



Every time you post you sound like you're on the verge of tears.. it's really off putting. That said, you're awfully invested in my (perceived) opinions and behavior. Oh, and ps.. the FB group isn't mine.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 2, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Every time you post you sound like you're on the verge of tears.. it's really off putting. That said, you're awfully invested in my (perceived) opinions and behavior. Oh, and ps.. the FB group isn't mine.



You guys are keeping me laughing through a crappy day at work thanks


----------



## stldpn (Jun 2, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Every time you post you sound like you're on the verge of tears.. it's really off putting. That said, you're awfully invested in my (perceived) opinions and behavior. Oh, and ps.. the FB group isn't mine.



I sound like I'm on the verge of tears? You're inferring an awful lot you know that right? I don't take any of this personally. I simply find it really friggin tired when certain people insist that they make meaningful contributions in the form of drive by personal attack. You want to tell me you don't like me or that you thought something I said was uncalled for? My pm box is always open. 

I know the FB group isn't yours. But, I also know you're a member. I did however simply offer the suggesting given the membership that you would find a forum that has a lot more tolerance for people airing their petty crap about how they have a difference of opinion with someone so that person must be stupid or arrogant or whatever. I'm guilty of derailing threads, but when I attack I attack opinions, not people. That's what debate and discussion is, otherwise it's just rude.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 2, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I know the FB group isn't yours. But, I also know you're a member. I did however simply offer the suggesting given the membership that you would find a forum that has a lot more tolerance for people airing their petty crap about how they have a difference of opinion with someone so that person must be stupid or arrogant or whatever



just because you're paranoid don't mean they're not bored by you


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 2, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I did however simply offer the suggesting given the membership that you would find a forum that has a lot more tolerance for people airing their petty crap about how they have a difference of opinion with someone so that person must be stupid or arrogant or whatever.



I can't even understand this sentence but I feel like it's vital to your point.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Jun 2, 2010)

This thread is completely ruined. Too much fighting.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 2, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> just because you're paranoid don't mean they're not bored by you



I thought it sounded rather far fetched the first time I heard it. Surely, people have better things to do. Then after I heard people insistently telling me about it a few times more I simply accepted it. I'm now simply encouraging you to try out the idea of going back to friggin topic? Cause I'm now bored with it.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 2, 2010)

Stevenz1inoc said:


> This thread is completely ruined. Too much fighting.



no kidding... sorry steve... banshee? any possibility we can get rid of some of this off topic posting? I'm more than happy to take my lumps for my contribution to it.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 2, 2010)

I've never had a serious relationship with someone of a different race but not because I specifically didn't want to.. just haven't met someone of a different race that I connect with enough to consider dating long term.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 2, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> See, as soon as a black woman is complimented, someone has something negative to say. There was nothing wrong with Heyyou's post among the negativity thrown at black women. He complimented the strengths of many black women, didn't knock anyone down, and yet you decided to foam at the mouth at his response! Your typical kneejerk reaction was to attack him for praising black women. Did you even flap your gums to attack Buffetbelly for his racist posts about blacks in general? No.
> 
> I have seen BITCHES in every race and culture. I've met lots of non-black women who were downright stuck up and arrogant thinking they are better with bitch attitudes. Lots of women have that capacity depending on the moment. Take for instance me, I can be the most pleasant and sweet lady, but when someone crosses me or does something stupid, I will turn on my bitch switch. I know when to turn it on and off.
> 
> ...



I was commenting explicitly about his assumption that just because someone doesn't date a black woman (a "strong black woman") that they are weak.

This is a consistent (stereotypical) attitude that lingers with any black woman whether or not they actually do share that personality trait. The Z-snap style talk-back attitude that is very a very prevalent, stereotypical, but nonetheless present attidute exibited by many, but by no means all, black women. 

My point was that "blackitude" exists and that anyone, including black men or men of any other minority, who may want to avoid it, are not weak. Heyyou spoke in terms of the steroetype, so I had to as well. I was not speaking in terms of all black women by any means, only towards an assumption made about all men who don't date "strong, black women."

By the by, I personally have no qualms about black women, or any women for that matter, until they display any bitchyness or ignorance or entitlement. I myself would never judge based purely on a stereotype. It's their actions that determine how I judge them, but my response was not about a post complimenting black women. It was about a post that made a generalization about all men.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 2, 2010)

Black women terrify me.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 2, 2010)

(I am afraid they will ruin the white wimminz for me)


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 2, 2010)

I hate this thread.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 2, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I hate this thread.



Me too....


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 2, 2010)

Not me, because I am in it now. It's a pretty great thread starting.....



Here.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 2, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I hate this thread.



Aww what would make it passable for you? cause I doubt it's going away completely today?


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 2, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Aww what would make it passable for you? cause I doubt it's going away completely today?



I think I should just keep my ass outta the thread LOL


----------



## stldpn (Jun 2, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I think I should just keep my ass outta the thread LOL



how about this? does this make it better? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0eq2UV_EmA


----------



## balletguy (Jun 2, 2010)

this thread is funny


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 2, 2010)

bigchaz made this thread great


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 3, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I was commenting explicitly about his assumption that just because someone doesn't date a black woman (a "strong black woman") that they are weak.
> 
> This is a consistent (stereotypical) attitude that lingers with any black woman whether or not they actually do share that personality trait. The Z-snap style talk-back attitude that is very a very prevalent, stereotypical, but nonetheless present attidute exibited by many, but by no means all, black women.
> 
> ...



Oh please, if the bitchyness was displayed by some bbw Asian, Latina, or blonde, you would think it's cute or sexy. We've all heard of the fiery Puerto Rican attitude or the spicyness of many Italian women, but ohhh, that is so sexy, right? 

I've seen it too many times. A man goes out with a bitchy, golddigger who is non black and sticks with her, only because she is light and pretty. He tolerates this behavior. He wouldn't accept the same bullshit if she was dark/black woman. I've seen it! 

But because the attitude comes from a black woman, it's "bitchy ignorance". We know you don't like black women or even find them attractive. You probably have never even touched one, just going by typical stereotypes off the street. I know your type. I know your game. It also makes me angry that you decide to use the word 'ignorance', thereby making yourself look superior, "Oh those ignorant, lowlife black women". What is bitchy ignorance rather than bitchy attitude? 

As for that blackattitude you speak of, alot of it comes from the environment--having to be both a minority and a female and having to fight in life. Alot of black women are unprotected, don't have strong father figures in their family, have been abused, used, or mistreated more so than any other woman (check the stats), so of course there are many who will put up a wall against others. Many times that is a defense mechanism. Or sometimes the woman just doesn't feel like dealing with BS from lowlives and puts on that attitude, like me. Try to understand rather than sticking your nose up in the air. 

But let's not defend those males who decide to exclude ALL black women based on some shamwow "blackattitude". That is an excuse to go with those who are lighter skinned and closer to the European ideal. There are also many weak men who are threatened by women who are independent or strong-willed, doesn't mean these women display 'bitchy ignorance', they just like yes women. Ok?


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 3, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> As for that blackattitude you speak of, alot of it comes from the environment. Having to be both a minority and a female and having to fight in life. Alot of black women are unprotected, don't have strong father figures in their family, have been abused, used, or mistreated more so than any other woman (check the stats), so of course there are many who will put up a wall against others. Many times that is a defense mechanism.




You don't think this happens to most women regardless of colour? You're starting to sound as prejudiced as the people you're accusing.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 3, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> You don't think this happens to most women regardless of colour? You're starting to sound as prejudiced as the people you're accusing.



I was explaining to him why some black women may have that 'snap attitude'. The negativity shown towards black women on this thread is so disgusting, but not surprising. No other woman gets this hatred thrown at them. Why is it I get attacked for going on the defensive while other racist posts get a pass?


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 3, 2010)

The negativity you show toward anyone not black is equally disgusting but not surprising anymore.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 3, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I was explaining to him why some black women may have that 'snap attitude'. The negativity shown towards black women on this thread is so disgusting, but not surprising. No other woman gets this hatred thrown at them. Why is it I get attacked for going on the defensive while other racist posts get a pass?




You're out of control and only seeing what you want to see.

The is a size acceptance site yet you seem to be turning everything into race relation talk. Maybe step away from it a bit.

People are reacting to YOU, not the topic.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 3, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Oh please, if the bitchyness was displayed by some bbw Asian, Latina, or blonde, you would think it's cute or sexy. We've all heard of the fiery Puerto Rican attitude or the spicyness of many Italian women, but ohhh, that is so sexy, right?
> 
> I've seen it too many times. A man goes out with a bitchy, golddigger who is non black and sticks with her, only because she is light and pretty. He tolerates this behavior. He wouldn't accept the same bullshit if she was dark/black woman. I've seen it!
> 
> ...



You are judging me based on your own prejudices.

To answer each paragraph.

1. No. I don't find bitchy sexy on anyone. Period. "Fiery" or not, it absolutely sucks to be aroudn those people. You can be witty, sarcastic even, but you get bitchy or assholish and I want nothing to do with you at all.

2. You've seen someone who dates white gold-diggers but dumps black ones? And then you take the actions of one individual as the same as the whole, and then apply it directly to me? And you call me judgemental.

3. How many times did I say it doesn't apply to black women as a whole? How many times did I say I would never not date someone by race? FYI, I have been in a relationship with a black woman. Just yesterday I exchanged numbers with one, not that their race makes it anything different, because that's just a skin color, not their entire being, though for some it can become that. You don't know me. You don't know my 'game'. And I say ignorance because with that attitude comes an inability to be reasoned with. Willful ignorance. It's a quality of the attitude that I am commenting on that is prevalent but not universal.

4. Maybe so. But then why should any man not wanting to deal with that bitchyness be labeled 'weak'? They have the right to be bitchy and I have the right to say that those being bitchy are being bitchy. And now you drop to labelling me a lowlife. Clearly you are superior, what with your name-calling.

5. No. Not the same. I'm not defending men who disregard all black women based on that generalized attitude. I'm saying that men who don't like dealing with women that have that attitude aren't weak. Noone should want to deal with bitches, period. It was Heyyou that first made it about 'strong black women' and their 'strong personalities'. I said that a 'strong personality' can turn into or be accompanied by 'blackitude' and just because you don't want to deal with that it doesn't make you weak. That is all I said. Not that strong-willed women are bitchy, and not that men just want a yes-woman, just that most men don't want a bitch. That's all

Glad we understand each other now.


----------



## escapist (Jun 3, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> You're out of control and only seeing what you want to see.
> 
> The is a size acceptance site yet you seem to be turning everything into race relation talk. Maybe step away from it a bit.
> 
> People are reacting to YOU, not the topic.



Uh oh, Don't make me go quote "The Webmaster" again about how this is not a size acceptance site....its an FA Site that happens to have aspects of size acceptance to it . I loved the quote so much it was part of my Sig, but they made me take it out because it has HUGE font text and Bolds in it. Man it was a great quote. Other than that, yep I totally agree with you.

--------
...and I have this feeling WillSpark has a rolling pin in each hand not a cookie.




happyface83 said:


> I was explaining to him why some black women may have that 'snap attitude'. The negativity shown towards black women on this thread is so disgusting, but not surprising. No other woman gets this hatred thrown at them. Why is it I get attacked for going on the defensive while other racist posts get a pass?



PS. I'm not racist, I consider myself an equal opportunity hater.


----------



## Joe944 (Jun 3, 2010)

Too much angst going around in this thread. Some people are speaking from personal experience and not generalizations and vice versa. Obviously this is comparing apples to oranges and does not make for a valid discussion unless we're on the same level.

Racism is an ugly thing no matter how you look at it, both sides of the fence are affected negatively by it. Racism perpetuates itself and is actually only a small part of the problem that less well off people have to encounter if they want to be successful.


----------



## Heyyou (Jun 3, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> This isn't true a lot of the time, but I've seen plenty of times that that confidence black women exude becomes outright bitchy ignorance when you disagree with them or their terms. Not wanting to deal with that doesn't make a guy weak, it just means he isn't a masochist.
> 
> And as I said, this is not a generalization about all black women, just a response to the specific generalization of character Heyyou made.



for some reason when i said the confidence and strength of the african-american woman, you automatically think of the word bitch....that says alot about what you think of black women...no one mentioned the word bitch but you...you are probably one of those guys i'm talking about. stop being a dick.


----------



## Heyyou (Jun 3, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Oh please, if the bitchyness was displayed by some bbw Asian, Latina, or blonde, you would think it's cute or sexy. We've all heard of the fiery Puerto Rican attitude or the spicyness of many Italian women, but ohhh, that is so sexy, right?
> 
> I've seen it too many times. A man goes out with a bitchy, golddigger who is non black and sticks with her, only because she is light and pretty. He tolerates this behavior. He wouldn't accept the same bullshit if she was dark/black woman. I've seen it!
> 
> ...



someone just got ethered........


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 3, 2010)

Is this thread for real? Or a figment of my imagination? This is so absolutely ridiculous, I don't even have words. It doesn't belong on this forum at all, and I am sick of looking at it. I'm white and blonde...fucking obviously. I hate, hate, hate, hate, hate, hate when ANY woman acts like a bitch for no reason. Being a bitch is an art form and should only be used when necessary. So no, if a Latina, Asian, or blonde (LOL, didn't know that blondes were their own race) has an inappropriate attitude about everything, I think they're just flat out useless. 

Also, I will have to assume that when you mentioned blondes, you were referring to white people. Just like other races, white people come in different colors too. We aren't all blonde, blue eyed, and live in mansions in Newport Beach. Hate to burst the bubble, kids. 

I will say that I think there are plenty of valid arguments in this thread, but it has gotten out of hand. I like the BHM board because there is less animosity than other parts of Dims, but I'm beginning to think this whole place is full of negativity and fighting.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 3, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Is this thread for real? Or a figment of my imagination? This is so absolutely ridiculous, I don't even have words. It doesn't belong on this forum at all, and I am sick of looking at it. I'm white and blonde...fucking obviously. I hate, hate, hate, hate, hate, hate when ANY woman acts like a bitch for no reason. Being a bitch is an art form and should only be used when necessary. So no, if a Latina, Asian, or blonde (LOL, didn't know that blondes were their own race) has an inappropriate attitude about everything, I think they're just flat out useless.
> 
> Also, I will have to assume that when you mentioned blondes, you were referring to white people. Just like other races, white people come in different colors too. We aren't all blonde, blue eyed, and live in mansions in Newport Beach. Hate to burst the bubble, kids.
> 
> I will say that I think there are plenty of valid arguments in this thread, but it has gotten out of hand. I like the BHM board because there is less animosity than other parts of Dims, but I'm beginning to think this whole place is full of negativity and fighting.



:bow::bow::bow: could not have said it better myself


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 3, 2010)

Screw this thread. it's just a bunch of negative energy that I am wasting my time on. I know I am desirable and sexy, but I also want many young women to know that they are worthy despite what the media says about dark skin. 


Gives the evil look to all the trolls on this thread. Suck it! Bounces out.


----------



## Melian (Jun 3, 2010)

Gawd, this whole thread was just fucking hilarious.


*says a mixed race bitch*


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 3, 2010)

racism (against black people) still exists in north america but it certainly doesn't on a mainstream level when a majority elected a black president, oprah is one of the most influential people in the world, and just for a random third example, randy jackson is a mainstay on the most-watched tv show. so where is "the media" saying _anything_ about "dark skin" in 2010?


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 3, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> As for that blackattitude you speak of, alot of it comes from the environment--having to be both a minority and a female and having to fight in life. Alot of black women are unprotected, don't have strong father figures in their family, have been abused, used, or mistreated more so than any other woman (check the stats), so of course there are many who will put up a wall against others. Many times that is a defense mechanism. Or sometimes the woman just doesn't feel like dealing with BS from lowlives and puts on that attitude, like me. Try to understand rather than sticking your nose up in the air.



OK... 

You really need to get out and associate with black folks from other countries..like Africa..because black folks act the same and usually react the same. It isn't because of how white folks treated us in America. The same can be said of other people like Latina's, Asians, and various White cultures. Even after generations of being out of their "home land" they still act the same. 

You really need to get out of the East coast but make sure you go with an open mind and leave the chip on your shoulder home, otherwise it will ruin the experience.

Remember you audience is international and they are not going to get what you are so pissy about. Shoot, even people outside of the East coast are not going to get what your soooooo freaking pissy about. 

Just go get a white guy from the somewhere outside of the South East, then come tell us about it, and be done with it. Jesus Effein' Christ.:doh:


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 3, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> racism (against black people) still exists in north america but it certainly doesn't on a mainstream level when a majority elected a black president, oprah is one of the most influential people in the world, and just for a random third example, randy jackson is a mainstay on the most-watched tv show. so where is "the media" saying _anything_ about "dark skin" in 2010?



Dude, you are not a darker skinned black woman...so you really have no clue. Second, you do not live in the southeast and it is really socially different than other parts of North America. When it comes to Obama being president..well that because North America is not ready for a women, senior citizen, or LDS being president...and, he is great for P.R. for the U.S.A. As for Oprah...come on, she's the modern day Auntie Jemima for middle class white America. Randy Jackson...ok I don't watch that show..so I really don't know about him. 

Anywho..when it comes to skin color in media..they are actually prejudice against lighter skinned black people and sometimes don't cast them in "black" roles because they are not "black enough"...Vin Diesel comes to mind.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 3, 2010)

will secret racist newspapers magically appear in my mailbox if i became a "darker skinned black woman"


----------



## Christov (Jun 3, 2010)

No race is safe from my libido.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 3, 2010)

Christov said:


> No race is safe from my libido.



hey blickenstorfer you can restore my signature privileges anytime

anytime


----------



## joswitch (Jun 3, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> *snip*
> Anywho..when it comes to skin color in media..they are actually prejudice against lighter skinned black people and sometimes don't cast them in "black" roles because they are not "black enough"...Vin Diesel comes to mind.



I had no idea Vin Diesel is mixed race. Not a clue.
But then I didn't know I'm mixed race til I was in my twenties...

OT and FTR - 
Vin Diesel - pretty lousy actor.
Denzel Washington - fuckin' awesome actor.
IMO.
Just sayin'


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 3, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Dude, you are not a darker skinned black woman...so you really have no clue. Second, you do not live in the southeast and it is really socially different than other parts of North America. When it comes to Obama being president..well that because North America is not ready for a women, senior citizen, or LDS being president...and, he is great for P.R. for the U.S.A. As for Oprah...come on, she's the modern day Auntie Jemima for middle class white America. Randy Jackson...ok I don't watch that show..so I really don't know about him.
> 
> Anywho..when it comes to skin color in media..they are actually prejudice against lighter skinned black people and sometimes don't cast them in "black" roles because they are not "black enough"...Vin Diesel comes to mind.



Cuz Middle Class White America always needs an Aunt Jemima. Wow, Chicken. Never had the occasion to disagree with you really, but that was just a weird statement. And, let's stop making white people out to be evil. As a white person, I'm fucking tired of being blamed for every fuckin' thing.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 3, 2010)

when was denzel washington a good actor?


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 3, 2010)

i kind of like how aunt jemima's the least offensive mammy archetype ever hence still existing

not sure who oprah offends other than cattle farmers and readers


----------



## joswitch (Jun 3, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> when was denzel washington a good actor?



The Siege
edit: Inside Man
Training Day
that movie where he goes back in time I forget the title - edit: Deja Vu
American Gangster

Denzel = value for money.
Never watched a film of his and been bored.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 3, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> when was denzel washington a good actor?




That one time....when he played a cop.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 3, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> not sure who oprah offends other than cattle farmers and readers


I am offended often by the rubbish I hear her peddling.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jun 3, 2010)

There has been several senior citizens elected president. So that probably wasn't part of why Obama was elected. Could have been the other party's choice for vice president. lol.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jun 3, 2010)

joswitch said:


> The Siege
> edit: Inside Man
> Training Day
> that movie where he goes back in time I forget the title - edit: Deja Vu
> ...



He was EXCELLENT in Man on Fire. I was terrified of him.

As far as this thread goes, um guys dont like me cause I am a bitch and I am so white the sun has to put on dark glasses to look at me.


----------



## Christov (Jun 3, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> when was denzel washington a good actor?


Man on Fire, solely because he stuck a bomb up a man's pooper.


----------



## Joe944 (Jun 3, 2010)

Man on Fire was clearly his best role ever.

Also, we need an atheist president. Fuck religion.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 4, 2010)

i never saw man on fire but training day was a joke and inside man was more of an ensemble thing


----------



## FishCharming (Jun 4, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Dude, you are not a darker skinned black woman...so you really have no clue. Second, you do not live in the southeast and it is really socially different than other parts of North America. When it comes to Obama being president..well that because North America is not ready for a women, senior citizen, or LDS being president...and, he is great for P.R. for the U.S.A. As for Oprah...come on, she's the modern day Auntie Jemima for middle class white America. Randy Jackson...ok I don't watch that show..so I really don't know about him.
> 
> Anywho..when it comes to skin color in media..they are actually prejudice against lighter skinned black people and sometimes don't cast them in "black" roles because they are not "black enough"...Vin Diesel comes to mind.



hell no we don't want an LDS being president! mormons are just whacky... and for the record, i voted for McCain, not because i'm a racist, but because i'm a realist. i really think the whole Palin thing was a throwing in of the towel by the republican party. a " hey, fine, let's give them what they want and let them see just how bad it can be...". Obama is a charismatic personality, but that's all he is, a personality. he's the same as the last four democratic presidential candidates... a smile. only this time he received a lot of free campaign assistance due to his skin color. say what you will but after a year in office, all obama has done is NOT veto a health care bill... big stuff for a man who's platform was based on change... not that that's at all vague or anything...


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 4, 2010)

Joe944 said:


> Man on Fire was clearly his best role ever.
> 
> Also, we need an atheist president. Fuck religion.



I reiterate my rep statement. Damn straight.

Happily, Obama is closer than we've come any other time I'd say.


----------



## Joe944 (Jun 4, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> hell no we don't want an LDS being president! mormons are just whacky... and for the record, i voted for McCain, not because i'm a racist, but because i'm a realist. i really think the whole Palin thing was a throwing in of the towel by the republican party. a " hey, fine, let's give them what they want and let them see just how bad it can be...". Obama is a charismatic personality, but that's all he is, a personality. he's the same as the last four democratic presidential candidates... a smile. only this time he received a lot of free campaign assistance due to his skin color. say what you will but after a year in office, all obama has done is NOT veto a health care bill... big stuff for a man who's platform was based on change... not that that's at all vague or anything...



What you don't believe this is true?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFZ1jVO3-OE


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 4, 2010)

I thought Denzel was awesome in that train movie, Pelham or whatever. I think he is pretty awesome in anything really. Denzel rocks.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jun 4, 2010)

Joe944 said:


> What you don't believe this is true?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFZ1jVO3-OE



Ok that video almost made me spit my coffee out several times.


----------



## joswitch (Jun 4, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> Ok that video almost made me spit my coffee out several times.



Ahahahahaha!  I love how it's done in a really rubbish 1980s cartoon style!


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 4, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I thought Denzel was awesome in that train movie, Pelham or whatever. I think he is pretty awesome in anything really. Denzel rocks.



_Taking of Pelham 123_ wasn't his best work by any means- I thought that his performance was fairly average for him- but it's still damned good in relation to other actors. I think my favorite performance of his was actually in _Glory_.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 4, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Ahahahahaha!  I love how it's done in a really rubbish 1980s cartoon style!



"...through endless celestial sex..."

And I lost it.


----------



## Heyyou (Jun 4, 2010)

Happyface, get your booty back in here sexy lady. Are you Dominican? Anyway, in the US there's less discrimination against dark skin non-black ethnics than blacks. I don't think american society discrimates based on color but based on blackness. A dark skinned Pakistani will get treated better just because his race is not black. That's why the one drop rule still exists as if blackness is some kind of disease. US society is fukked up.


----------



## Heyyou (Jun 4, 2010)

From reading this board, most of the white posters in here are in denial about just how serious racism is in the US while the non whites say it is still a big problem. What is interesting....this whole forum is for body acceptance.....but those who are minimizing the effects of racism are the same ones who will complain about how fat people are so discriminated. You see where I'm going?


----------



## Joe944 (Jun 4, 2010)

"In the US" is a very general blanket statement. It's a big country and there are many different views depending on where you live.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 4, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> From reading this board, most of the white posters in here are in denial about just how serious racism is in the US while the non whites say it is still a big problem. What is interesting....this whole forum is for body acceptance.....but those who are minimizing the effects of racism are the same ones who will complain about how fat people are so discriminated. You see where I'm going?



There's a difference between denying that something is an issue and believing that something is not always an issue.

Racism is a serious problem, but it's not the only one, nor is it related to every problem. I don't get why stating this is a racist claim.


----------



## Heyyou (Jun 4, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> There's a difference between denying that something is an issue and believing that something is not always an issue.
> 
> Racism is a serious problem, but it's not the only one, nor is it related to every problem. I don't get why stating this is a racist claim.



Who said it was related to every problem? I don't think any poster in here said it was related to every thing or it's the only issue. Alot of the large women and some men in here constantly complain about fat discrimination. It is about one's experience.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm just not entirely sure that this forum is the proper place to consistently bring up topics about race.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 6, 2010)

joswitch said:


> I had no idea Vin Diesel is mixed race. Not a clue.
> But then I didn't know I'm mixed race til I was in my twenties...
> 
> OT and FTR -
> ...



LOL..on the finding out about your heritage at 20 (random fact...I'm soo buzzed right now)....don't forget Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson is also half black and now has a cool ass contract with Disney. Dude, Vin is juicy like Ahhhnold... they don't need acting talent:eat2:.:eat2:


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 6, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> will secret racist newspapers magically appear in my mailbox if i became a "darker skinned black woman"



Thats it....I going to write Oprah...fuck that. I'm going to email Tyra Banks and ask her to make you over to a black woman and tape that shit.


----------



## escapist (Jun 6, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I will say that I think there are plenty of valid arguments in this thread, but it has gotten out of hand. *I like the BHM board because there is less animosity than other parts of Dims, but I'm beginning to think this whole place is full of negativity and fighting.*



Just now starting to think that? Apparently you missed one of the dozens of threads where I was the target of haters because I've dated Strippers. Its not like I'm the only person her to have done that. I can name 2 others here that I know of and nobody went off on them.

Its pretty common place on Dims for threads that were meant to be harmless queries into the lives of others thoughts, fantasy's, and idea's to turn into raging balls of fiery hate. On dims, if you have a story, a thought, an idea, or you just like to reflect on your own life experiences: you are making yourself the target of those who are seeking someone to prey upon like little social vultures trying to climb the ladder of popularity, because the truth is This site has become partly a dating site. There is competition among many here for what many see as a tiny slice of pie....and heck thats not the only reason these silly social rantings to happen. Its just one among many, but it is a big one. I've said it before and I'll say it again, "There is no social interaction in which your race and gender are not an issue". By the very nature of being "Alive" we fall under the definition of being alive. Meaning we consume, we grow, we reproduce, we react to stimuli, and those reasons right there are often the root of our petty arguments and need to defend our "ego" and or "self-image".

So back to the fun topic at hand....Who else likes Oreo's besides me? LOL :happy: <wink> <wink> <nudge> <nudge>


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 6, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Cuz Middle Class White America always needs an Aunt Jemima. Wow, Chicken. Never had the occasion to disagree with you really, but that was just a weird statement. And, let's stop making white people out to be evil. As a white person, I'm fucking tired of being blamed for every fuckin' thing.




Well, I'm glad to finally give you a reason to disagree with me and I'm sorry you had to wait for soooooo long.


FYI....the inside joke (amongst black folks) is that Oprah is the modern day Aunt Jemima (just google it), but don't fret we make fun of Tiger Woods too. Google Oprah Effect and you'll find interesting content on her influence. People have actually studied it and personally...I'm trying to think of something I can promote to make a couple of mill' off of her endorsement. Saying that, however, makes me feel like a villain doing a monologue on my evil plan..lol. LOL..."making white people out to be evil"...LOL since when? If you looked at my other comment you will see I don't blame white folks for anything. Considering I'm rather "racially ambiguous" it would be lame for me to make slanted comments toward any particular culture or race. I am a realist who is very aware of the media and its control. Lets just face the facts here...Europeans (white folks..especially the English) basically took over the world with the technology called guns and bombs (aka..the secret of steel). The language of world trade is ....English (or Spanish). So...other cultures... can and will... blame white folks for taking advantage of their technological advantage (and cunning use of flags) to dominate the world for the past couple of centuries. Once again, don't fret, because eventually we will be speaking Chinese as a second language soon enough.


----------



## escapist (Jun 6, 2010)

Joe944 said:


> What you don't believe this is true?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFZ1jVO3-OE



Wait, where is "The Black Jesus"? They only talk about "The Mormon Jesus". BTW I can promise you that was nothing ever put out by the The Church of Jesus Christ of Later Day Saints. It was an interesting extrapolation of non-nocturnal teachings. You would be hard pressed to find any scripture that talks about "endless celestial sex" or anything like that.

PS...it doesn't sound like such a bad deal to me whats wrong with it  

I personally take bigger issue with the fact that man has been on Earth for over a million years. Or that there has been high quality clothing found in America's that pre-dates the oldest known Egyptian writings by 8,000 years. It seems to me that Man is "Spiritual" and "Mystical" by nature and often use their spiritualistic visions, high-morals, and intellectual-haughtiness to enforce social domination of believers and non-believers alike (and religion isn't always required for people to try that either).


-------------------

Huh after that cartoon was on this video was in the que so I watched it. I had heard he was LDS and converted or something like that but never actually heard his story. Interesting....


----------



## escapist (Jun 6, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> That one time....when he played a cop.



Are we talking Richoche or Virtuosity?


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jun 6, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> It is not surprising that many of the black men in here would not hesitate to date outside their race. For example, I have long, thick hair that I wear straight, in an afro, or in springy curls (depending on my hairstyle mood) and light caramel skin. I cannot tell you how many colorstruck black men tell me, "I like your light golden skin, your color is so pretty" or "I like redbones (light-skinned women)." What is wrong with dark skin? These men are conditioned to want a woman with light skin and most of the time, they are dark themselves. That is not normal.
> 
> These days, it seems like Hollywood films pair black men with white or Hispanic women. How many times do they pair popular white male actors with black women?
> 
> ...



You Rock!!! :bow:


----------



## pinkylou (Jun 6, 2010)

I married inter racially, there where no problems on my side of the family, but on his, yes there were, as I was the first "white" person in the family, I wasn't ever really accepted, and was excluded from a lot of family conversations and events due to lack of knowledge of the language, and their unwillingness to make a small effort with me. Needless to say it didn't last, so I'm not sure that I would want to put myself through the heartache and stress again, but hey, who knows what will happen in the future!


----------



## stldpn (Jun 7, 2010)

escapist said:


> Wait, where is "The Black Jesus"? They only talk about "The Mormon Jesus". BTW I can promise you that was nothing ever put out by the The Church of Jesus Christ of Later Day Saints. It was an interesting extrapolation of non-nocturnal teachings. You would be hard pressed to find any scripture that talks about "endless celestial sex" or anything like that.
> 
> -------------------



I only know one man who ever claimed to be a black jesus...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiUTfk3pkII&feature=related


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jun 7, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> From reading this board, most of the white posters in here are in denial about just how serious racism is in the US while the non whites say it is still a big problem. What is interesting....this whole forum is for body acceptance.....but those who are minimizing the effects of racism are the same ones who will complain about how fat people are so discriminated. You see where I'm going?


 
I'm a white BHM living in a majority-black city and I take it very seriously. I try to do my part. I volunteered for the Obama campaign and for other progressive candidates. 

I also mentor academically gifted inner city kids. One thing I try to teach them is how to communicate in standard English. All of them have seen classmates attacked and even beaten for "talking white" or "acting white". Even though it's been less of a porblem since Obama was elected, it's still a problem.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jun 7, 2010)

I thought I'd share this pertinent video by Alicia Keys. It portrays a relationship between a white boy and a black girl in two different eras --the era of segregation and today. The story turns out much the same way:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhuGQUZJot8


----------



## escapist (Jun 7, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I only know one man who ever claimed to be a black jesus...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiUTfk3pkII&feature=related



Hehehe, hey I actually like that song.


I just don't know if I could keep from cracking up if I went into someones house and saw this:






Granted I haven't see a whole lot of Jesus pictures that looked like an actual Jew.


----------



## joswitch (Jun 7, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I only know one man who ever claimed to be a black jesus...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiUTfk3pkII&feature=related



Choooon!


----------



## stldpn (Jun 7, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Choooon!



yes... among the underestimated classics.

speaking of current interracial collaboration this is one that exited me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=detVOuK8v-U


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 7, 2010)

escapist said:


> Hehehe, hey I actually like that song.
> 
> 
> I just don't know if I could keep from cracking up if I went into someones house and saw this:
> ...



Maybe it's just the square jaw and the fact that he 'is God' but that looks reminds me so much of Morgan Freeman...


----------



## escapist (Jun 7, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Maybe it's just the square jaw and the fact that he 'is God' but that looks reminds me so much of Morgan Freeman...



ROFL OMG, I didn't even see it till you said it....yeah he just needs a few spots under his eyes and gray in the beard....totally lol.

---------------
Chicken came home and asked why I posted the picture and made the comment that I would laugh. My point was everybody makes God in their own image. Thats why I thought it was hilarious that original video kept saying, "Mormon Jesus" lol. Christianity has been spinning their own stories of Jesus for a long long time. Who really cares if someone does it anymore.


I mean come on man....Hindu Jesus....




Tell me I'm not the only one who finds this funny.

I'm not mocking religion per-say, I'm just mocking the fact that people feel a need to "Spin" it.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, if they don't spin it somehow it just becomes obvious complete bull as opposed to the more slightly underhanded complete bull it normally is.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 8, 2010)

Back in this thread for a little bit. I could care less who objects to this post because it's true. Any person who denies this bit, does not know much about black culture. No PC-isms here. 

Chicken legs is right, there are certain distinct expressions inherent in the cultures of black women through various class lines across the world. Whether from Nigeria, Jamaica, Brazil, or the United States, black women have a certain thing that seems to be in our DNA (lol). We are good with the 'side glances'. It is in this issue of Essence magazine. We can be the most loving, but do something stupid, and that side glance will come out. When you give that LOOK, people know what is going to happen; they get the message. I do it, the women in my family do it, etc. It is in our hips, the way we move, the sass some people may confuse with 'bitchyness'. That is something different, although sass can turn into bitchyness at certain times but quickly revert back to sweetness. 

You tell me if I am wrong.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 8, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Back in this thread for a little bit. I could care less who objects to this post because it's true. Any person who denies this bit, does not know much about black culture. No PC-isms here.
> 
> Chicken legs is right, there are certain distinct expressions inherent in the cultures of black women through various class lines across the world. Whether from Nigeria, Jamaica, Brazil, or the United States, black women have a certain thing that seems to be in our DNA (lol). We are good with the 'side glances'. It is in this issue of Essence magazine. We can be the most loving, but do something stupid, and that side glance will come out. When you give that LOOK, people know what is going to happen; they get the message. I do it, the women in my family do it, etc. It is in our hips, the way we move, the sass some people may confuse with 'bitchyness'. That is something different, although sass can turn into bitchyness at certain times but quickly revert back to sweetness.
> 
> You tell me if I am wrong.




You really believe that's in your DNA?


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 8, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> You really believe that's in your DNA?



DNA *(lol)*

(hint hint)


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 8, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Back in this thread for a little bit. I could care less who objects to this post because it's true. Any person who denies this bit, does not know much about black culture. No PC-isms here.
> 
> Chicken legs is right, there are certain distinct expressions inherent in the cultures of black women through various class lines across the world. Whether from Nigeria, Jamaica, Brazil, or the United States, black women have a certain thing that seems to be in our DNA (lol). We are good with the 'side glances'. It is in this issue of Essence magazine. We can be the most loving, but do something stupid, and that side glance will come out. When you give that LOOK, people know what is going to happen; they get the message. I do it, the women in my family do it, etc. It is in our hips, the way we move, the sass some people may confuse with 'bitchyness'. That is something different, although sass can turn into bitchyness at certain times but quickly revert back to sweetness.
> 
> You tell me if I am wrong.



Not wrong, but inaccurate, perhaps? I am white...Norwegian, Irish, German, etc....and I do the exact same thing. People sometimes call me a bitch. It's all good


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 8, 2010)

So guys, this thread has really opened my eyes and made me truly stop to think about our world. To be more specific, this thread has made me think more about the people in our world. I'd like to share some of my thoughts with you guys if you don't mind.

So the first thing I thought about was black people. Black people like fried chicken and collard greens.

Chinese and Japanese people like all sorts of stuff like bamboo shoots, curry, and interesting cuts of meat, and raw fish

Indian people like spicy food and flat bread!

I could go on and on, but really do I need to? Surely you can think of things that you associate with other cultures and peoples.

So after thinking about food stereotypes and whatnot for awhile it was like my mind exploded in my head. 
*
I LIKE FRIED CHICKEN AND COLLARD GREENS
I LIKE BAMBOO SHOOTS, CURRY, MEAT, AND RAW FISH
I LIKE SPICY FOOD AND FLAT BREAD
*

So what I am trying to say and express in this post is that really I am black, asian, indian, and white. I am a man of this world who is united in his cultures by a love of food. I am as black as Kanye, as asian as Tiger Woods, and as Indian as the kid from slumdog millionaire.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 8, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> You really believe that's in your DNA?



That's why I put the LOL after it.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 8, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> So guys, this thread has really opened my eyes and made me truly stop to think about our world. To be more specific, this thread has made me think more about the people in our world. I'd like to share some of my thoughts with you guys if you don't mind.
> 
> So the first thing I thought about was black people. Black people like fried chicken and collard greens.
> 
> ...




LOL, when I go to Bojangles or KFC, I see nothing but white folks. White folks love fried chicken too! 

Oh man, I love me some curry and flat bread!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 8, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Not wrong, but inaccurate, perhaps? I am white...Norwegian, Irish, German, etc....and I do the exact same thing. People sometimes call me a bitch. It's all good



Man I hate that LOOK sometimes. It puts a chill in your bones. I remember my grade school teachers using that LOOK with me. You gotta use it sparingly...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 8, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Man I hate that LOOK sometimes. It puts a chill in your bones. I remember my grade school teachers using that LOOK with me. You gotta use it sparingly...


I'm Polish and Italian and on both sides we call it 'The Look'. I doubt it's racially exclusive. And yes, it can stop a heart and make grown men cry.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 8, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm Polish and Italian and on both sides we call it 'The Look'. I doubt it's racially exclusive. And yes, it can stop a heart and make grown men cry.



It's deadlier when Nigerian women do it, haha. You guys gotta watch some Nollywood films from your local African shop.


----------



## escapist (Jun 9, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Back in this thread for a little bit. I could care less who objects to this post because it's true. Any person who denies this bit, does not know much about black culture. No PC-isms here.
> 
> Chicken legs is right, there are certain distinct expressions inherent in the cultures of black women through various class lines across the world. Whether from Nigeria, Jamaica, Brazil, or the United States, black women have a certain thing that seems to be in our DNA (lol). We are good with the 'side glances'. It is in this issue of Essence magazine. We can be the most loving, but do something stupid, and that side glance will come out. When you give that LOOK, people know what is going to happen; they get the message. I do it, the women in my family do it, etc. It is in our hips, the way we move, the sass some people may confuse with 'bitchyness'. That is something different, although sass can turn into bitchyness at certain times but quickly revert back to sweetness.
> 
> You tell me if I am wrong.



I get what your saying, but to me it seems far more cultural than DNA. Chicken Legs isn't like that at all. She herself talks about how her sister turns it "off" and "on" depending on who she is hanging out with....lol she just said, "[for her] It got breed out". I'm sure she'll say more later once she reads the full post.
------------------------------
LOL AMEN Chaz, I think thats why I love Buffets. Tonight I had Fried Catfish, Greens, a T-Bone, Some kind of Hawaiian pulled Pork (OMG was that good), Chicken Stir Fry, Nacho's, a Sticky Bun...(and yesterday I made a HUGE Pot of Curry and Red Lentils with Cayenne)...so yep I'm pretty much in the same category. Interestingly enough I was the only white guy at a table of 12.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 9, 2010)

I like to study natural selection in humans, eugenics (especially the liberal kind), 
and epigenetic mechanisms and transgenerational effects on DNA. IMO, every culture has adapted differently over time to survive. For instance, people who come from harsh living conditions are tougher and more aggressive physically vs. people who come from lavish living conditions who are tougher and more aggressive socially. So basically.. I believe some cultures have been bred to be assholes and others to be more charming depending on the natural stimuli, the social need, or the wants of those who control society.


----------



## Heyyou (Jun 9, 2010)

From just reading these posts, it's interesting how so many women want to claim the styles of women of African descent. Everyone wants to emulate the round and large butt, the juicy lips, even the skin color of black women by tanning. Now some of these women are saying they have the black woman swagger, what Happy described. Come on, that swagger is only inherent in black women. Let black women have something of their own without you trying to claim everything.


----------



## Heyyou (Jun 9, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Well, I'm glad to finally give you a reason to disagree with me and I'm sorry you had to wait for soooooo long.
> 
> 
> FYI....the inside joke (amongst black folks) is that Oprah is the modern day Aunt Jemima (just google it), b.



I never got that from her, she donates lots of money to black causes, specifically for black women.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 9, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> I like to study natural selection in humans, eugenics (especially the liberal kind),
> and epigenetic mechanisms and transgenerational effects on DNA. IMO, every culture has adapted differently over time to survive. For instance, people who come from harsh living conditions are tougher and more aggressive physically vs. people who come from lavish living conditions who are tougher and more aggressive socially. So basically.. I believe some cultures have been bred to be assholes and others to be more charming depending on the natural stimuli, the social need, or the wants of those who control society.



I was always interested in the field of sociobiology. It is so true that people adapt to different living conditions over time and that is passed over from generation to generation. That is why I believe women of the Diaspora have those distinct cultural expressions adapted from their environment. 

Certain cultures prize collectivism such as the Chinese and many African cultures while others promote individualism. Many cultures also prize the expression of emotions while others like the Anglo-based tend to be more 'tight-lipped'.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 9, 2010)

stldpn said:


> He's like toilet paper on the bottom of your shoe isn't he happy? Is he really so hard pressed to find fault with you that he has to follow you into the BHM/FFA board? You must not be posting enough in Hyde park for his liking.



Noticed he immediately zeroed in on me and not anyone else. Out of about the first eight pages, I was the first post he responded to; also, notice that he never even answered the OP's question, just going in and catfighting. He only fonts with me to say something negative. I think with a lot of guys, if you don't fit their beauty standards, in this case not being a SSBBW, they think they can talk to you any kind of way. I believe if I fit the profile of a SSBBW (particularly, a Caucasian SSBBW), he would be worshipping my feet despite opposing viewpoints. I think a lot of bored people go and search past posts of those they don't like in order to beef with them. Obviously, he is not a FFA nor a BHM. I mean, if a man has to search up some female's posts just to argue with her almost every day, then she must have a powerful hold on that person. LOL. It is not that serious.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 9, 2010)

double post


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 9, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> I never got that from her, she donates lots of money to black causes, specifically for black women.



and she has a book club and likes to give away stuff on her show...like to point out any other plain site facts?


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 9, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Noticed he immediately zeroed in on me and not anyone else. Out of about the first eight pages, I was the first post he responded to; also, notice that he never even answered the OP's question, just going in and catfighting. He only fonts with me to say something negative. I think with a lot of guys, if you don't fit their beauty standards, in this case not being a SSBBW, they think they can talk to you any kind of way. I believe if I fit the profile of a SSBBW (particularly, a Caucasian SSBBW), he would be worshipping my feet despite opposing viewpoints. I think a lot of bored people go and search past posts of those they don't like in order to beef with them. Obviously, he is not a FFA nor a BHM. I mean, if a man has to search up some female's posts just to argue with her almost every day, then she must have a powerful hold on that person. LOL. It is not that serious.



Right, it's because I'm racist, sexist, and sizist that I'm not worshipping the ground that you, a black woman, walk on.

It has nothing to do with you constantly making ignorant statements and throwing around accusations of racism, sexism, and the like.


----------



## Esther (Jun 9, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> From just reading these posts, it's interesting how so many women want to claim the styles of women of African descent. Everyone wants to emulate the round and large butt, the juicy lips, even the skin color of black women by tanning. Now some of these women are saying they have the black woman swagger, what Happy described. Come on, that swagger is only inherent in black women. Let black women have something of their own without you trying to claim everything.



Am I the only person here who finds this problematic?


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 9, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Right, it's because I'm racist, sexist, and sizist that I'm not worshipping the ground that you, a black woman, walk on.
> 
> It has nothing to do with you constantly making ignorant statements and throwing around accusations of racism, sexism, and the like.



Oh, my dear, Blackjack, you read too deeply into what I was saying. You are starting to make things up, I have never accused you of being racist, sizist, or sexist. I actually agree with many of the things you post on other threads. And I will I throw accusations of racism and bigotry where I see fit like on this thread. But then again, that's not the only thing I talk about on Dims. You pick and choose what you want to see. For some reason, you targeted me on the sixth page of this thread just to beef never even answering the OP's question. That tells me you are just looking for drama. I've got you shook.......


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 9, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> From just reading these posts, it's interesting how so many women want to claim the styles of women of African descent. Everyone wants to emulate the round and large butt, the juicy lips, even the skin color of black women by tanning. Now some of these women are saying they have the black woman swagger, what Happy described. Come on, that swagger is only inherent in black women. Let black women have something of their own without you trying to claim everything.


Saying 'the look' isn't racially exclusive isn't remotely like claiming or emulating the style of any group. In fact none of the posts I saw did. I'm really enjoying how you took what in my case was relating to my friend Happyface as a dismissal. Your post reeks of paranoia and bigotry. Nothing I say or do takes anything away from ANY group and until now I didn't think anyone here had an ego so fragile to think that was possible.

You might need a helmet for all those conclusions you're jumping to.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 9, 2010)

This thread is getting toxic. 

Now, who wants to talk about religion?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 9, 2010)

Let's talk about YOU getting your DL missy!!! LOL


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 9, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> This thread is getting toxic.
> 
> Now, who wants to talk about religion?



There's an unwritten rule about message boards---after the fourth page, it will degenerate. LOL


----------



## stldpn (Jun 9, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> This thread is getting toxic.
> 
> Now, who wants to talk about religion?



It's never really the content it's the people the content tends to attract... How about this... on topic.. with all due respect.. I'm not sure I could date a black woman from the islands... the smell of that particular food has been seared into my nostrils for six hours now.. and I was only in the hall when the door opened. I would be a very thin guy if I had to smell cow brain curry consistently.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 9, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Let's talk about YOU getting your DL missy!!! LOL



What's a DL? I'm kind of slow today.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 9, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> There's an unwritten rule about message boards---after the fourth page, it will degenerate. LOL



Yes and soon someone will say "Hitler wasn't all bad"


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 9, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Yes and soon someone will say "Hitler wasn't all bad"



Probably "ham slicer" from Hyde Park, LMAO


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 9, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> What's a DL? I'm kind of slow today.


Her driver's license. She thinks she's the worst driver ever. Impossible. That's my sister-in-law.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 9, 2010)

Esther said:


> Am I the only person here who finds this problematic?



Me! Me! I do!

Oversensitivity is hard to deal with because someone is already oversensitive. There isn't much you can actually say. 

Heyyou is trying to say, after others have said a trait is not mutually exclusive by race, that it is exclusive to just people who are black and others are simply copying it, as everyone always wants to copy black people with everything, apparently.

While this isn't actually the case, I don't think there's much reasoning that can be done.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 9, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> DNA *(lol)*
> 
> (hint hint)










Just an insider joke..


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 9, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Me! Me! I do!
> 
> Oversensitivity is hard to deal with because someone is already oversensitive. There isn't much you can actually say.
> 
> ...




I think every culture copies from one another. It's a natural human thing.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 9, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> That's why I put the LOL after it.




Sorry, with your past history it's hard to tell if you're being funny or being serious.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow. So, my big, round ass came about because I wanted to be black? My mom is so amazing for creating that ass in her womb....wow. I don't have big lips, or even a hint of a tan, but I still have "the look." And, for the record, I'm not trying to be black...I'm very proud to be white. Why has this thread turned so toxic? I don't get it. The question was...Would you date interacially? My answer is...Yes. And I also married interacially. And I have a mixed race daughter. And....I'm still proud to be white. I must be some sort of anomaly.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 9, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I'm still proud to be white.



This is literally how WW2 started.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 9, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> Sorry, with your past history it's hard to tell if you're being funny or being serious.



I alternate between being serious and funny depending on the mood. I'm a crazy poster, Surly. No one can figure me out.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 9, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I think every culture copies from one another. It's a natural human thing.



Exactly! Only a select few things can actually be defined to one specific group. No need to accuse anyone of infringing on any other traits. It's just silly.


----------



## joswitch (Jun 9, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> This is literally how WW2 started.



Lolz! 
But.
No, no, they were only proud to be a very particular kinda white.

Anywayz. We're all human beings

Can't we all just get along?

((((HUGS)))) all round!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 9, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I alternate between being serious and funny depending on the mood. I'm a crazy poster, Surly. No one can figure me out.




I think you take yourself very seriously.

A lot of what you say doesn't come off as funny though. In my opinion, of course. I think you talk in very stereotypical tones when you're talking about racism. It comes off as racist yourself. And yes, it does work both ways.

I come from a mixed family and have a black sister, so i'm not talking out of my ass. I have NEVER seen this kind of behavior that you speak of coming from her. Nature vs. Nurture?


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 9, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> I think you take yourself very seriously.
> 
> A lot of what you say doesn't come off as funny though. In my opinion, of course. I think you talk in very stereotypical tones when you're talking about racism. It comes off as racist yourself. And yes, it does work both ways.
> 
> I come from a mixed family and have a black sister, so i'm not talking out of my ass. I have NEVER seen this kind of behavior that you speak of coming from her. Nature vs. Nurture?



Did I offend you? Are you upset? When it comes to racial topics, I guess, I get serious. Never did I say every black woman fits that description, because like I told BJ, nothing is ever 100%. But it is there and there is nothing negative about it, you choose to make it negative.

You can go back and read my post responding to Chicken Legs on how environment plays a role on cultural expressions. I can't believe you took that DNA part so seriously. If you are trying to look for an argument, I'm tired, not tonight.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 9, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Did I offend you? Are you upset? When it comes to racial topics, I guess, I get serious. Never did I say every black woman fits that description, because like I told BJ, nothing is ever 100%. But it is there.
> 
> You can go back and read my post responding to Chicken Legs on how environment plays a role on cultural expressions. I can't believe you took that DNA part so seriously. For some reason you choose to pursue this topic.




Haha. No, you didn't offend me or upset me. I think you have some sort of hysteria going on with racism though and your way of putting it out there is to try and offend everyone that's not on your side with your views. Your version of stirring the pot is kind of lame and childish.

You're not an innocent victim in this thread. I think you know exactly what reaction you're looking for.

Would I date inter-racially? Hell yes.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 9, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. No, you didn't offend me or upset me. I think you have some sort of hysteria going on with racism though and your way of putting it out there is to try and offend everyone that's not on your side with your views. Your version of stirring the pot is kind of lame and childish.
> 
> You're not an innocent victim in this thread. I think you know exactly what reaction you're looking for.
> 
> Would I date inter-racially? Hell yes.



Stirring the pot? Haha. I am only defending myself especially from the poster who basically said blacks spoke unintelligible language and another stalker, etc. You read me wrong, as usual. I have no beef with you, so you can put down those fists you are trying to punch in my face. I actually like you and I have never done anything to you, yet you want to insult me. I think we've repped each other before.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 9, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Stirring the pot? Haha. I am only defending myself especially from the poster who basically said blacks spoke unintelligible language and another stalker, etc. You read me wrong, as usual......nice try looking for a fight. I have no beef with you, so you can put down those fists you are trying to punch in my face. I actually like you and I have never done anything to you, yet you want to insult me. I think we've repped each other before.




You're kidding me, right? I'm not "fighting" with you. This is a message board. I think you're coming from a place of anger though and your points will always be clouded by that. It's hard to see through it and understand what you're really saying. I'm also from Canada and we don't have as much black culture here so I don't think the problem of racism shines through as much. You're wearing your heart on your sleeve and turning this into a debate about you.

I have no beef with you personally, just the way you're handling yourself here. 

I will never know what it's like to walk in a black woman's shoes in America. I can only imagine how it can be or how it can be stereotyped.

No hard feelings on my part.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 9, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> You're kidding me, right? I'm not "fighting" with you. This is a message board. I think you're coming from a place of anger though and your points will always be clouded by that. It's hard to see through it and understand what you're really saying. I'm also from Canada and we don't have as much black culture here so I don't think the problem of racism shines through as much. You're wearing your heart on your sleeve and turning this into a debate about you.
> 
> I have no beef with you personally, just the way you're handling yourself here.
> 
> ...



No hard feelings either, but it seems you were trying to come at me with fists. I do sometimes have anger at the state of affairs in this country and I know I need to work on controlling that anger because it can intoxicate one's spirit. It is a work in progress. It is definitely true that one's experience can impact one's judgment. At the same time, I can be humorous and silly. You can't put me in box, and many here can attest to that. 

I know you are from Canada, but I live in North Carolina, the southeastern United States. It is very different, of course. I hope you were not implying that I was a troll, as I am not and I post on a variety of threads on different topics, not just race.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 9, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Oh, my dear, Blackjack, you read too deeply into what I was saying. You are starting to make things up, *I have never accused you of being racist, sizist, or sexist.*



Right- this never happened:



happyface83 said:


> I believe if I fit the profile of a SSBBW (particularly, a Caucasian SSBBW), he would be worshipping my feet despite opposing viewpoints.



That sounds like an accusation of all three right there.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 9, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Right- this never happened:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like an accusation of all three right there.



Whatever. I will choose to ignore you from here on. You are not worth my time. Thanks. Go play with another girl. I don't go back and forth with men unless it is in the bed...


----------



## vardon_grip (Jun 10, 2010)

escapist said:


> Granted I haven't see a whole lot of Jesus pictures that looked like an actual Jew.



Just out of curiosity...what does an "actual" jew look like?







Can you pick out which celebrities are "actual" jews in this pic?



eta: I am of mixed race, so all my relationships are pretty much interracial by default


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 10, 2010)

vardon_grip said:


> Just out of curiosity...what does an "actual" jew look like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll go for broke abd say that every last person in that pgoto is in someways Jewish,

specially JC abd SDJr.


----------



## supersizebbw (Jun 10, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Back in this thread for a little bit. I could care less who objects to this post because it's true. Any person who denies this bit, does not know much about black culture. No PC-isms here.
> 
> Chicken legs is right, there are certain distinct expressions inherent in the cultures of black women through various class lines across the world. Whether from Nigeria, Jamaica, Brazil, or the United States, black women have a certain thing that seems to be in our DNA (lol). We are good with the 'side glances'. It is in this issue of Essence magazine. We can be the most loving, but do something stupid, and that side glance will come out. When you give that LOOK, people know what is going to happen; they get the message. I do it, the women in my family do it, etc. It is in our hips, the way we move, the sass some people may confuse with 'bitchyness'. That is something different, although sass can turn into bitchyness at certain times but quickly revert back to sweetness.
> 
> *You tell me if I am wrong.*



You're wrong. Any human being, irregardless of race can give "the look" as you so call it. :doh:

Anyway, going back to the topic at hand...would i date inter-racially? yes i would...i'm just looking for a good man who can treat me right, his race wouldn't matter to me.


----------



## Heyyou (Jun 10, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Right- this never happened:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like an accusation of all three right there.



Dude, stop being a dick. It's obvious you are looking for trouble with her. One tip, never argue with a woman, especially a fine dymepiece, you will lose. With the way you are chasing her, I'm starting to think you want something more with her.


----------



## Heyyou (Jun 10, 2010)

supersizebbw said:


> You're wrong. Any human being, irregardless of race can give "the look" as you so call it. :doh:
> 
> Anyway, going back to the topic at hand...would i date inter-racially? yes i would...i'm just looking for a good man who can treat me right, his race wouldn't matter to me.



There are a lot of Toms and Jemimas on here too afraid to tell the truth in order to not offend the white majority on this board.


----------



## supersizebbw (Jun 10, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> There are a lot of Toms and Jemimas on here *too afraid to tell the truth in order to not offend the white majority on this board.*



i really wish you and happyface (who both surprisingly have very similar comments hmmm), would both re-read the stuff you've posted, alot of it is offensive to black people as well...because apparently your talking on behalf of all the black people, the both of you need to learn to use the words "in my personal opinion" because i sure as hell don't agree with what you're spewing out.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 10, 2010)

vardon_grip said:


> Just out of curiosity...what does an "actual" jew look like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The guy in the middle . . . THE GUY IN THE MIDDLE!!!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 10, 2010)

supersizebbw said:


> i really wish you and happyface (who both surprisingly have very similar comments hmmm), would both re-read the stuff you've posted, alot of it is offensive to black people as well...because apparently your talking on behalf of all the black people, the both of you need to learn to use the words "in my personal opinion" because i sure as hell don't agree with what you're spewing out.



The both of us? Listen, if you have a problem with him, direct it at HIM and not me. I would never call a person on here a Jemima or Tom, so thanks for confusing me with him. Get my name out of this.


----------



## Heyyou (Jun 10, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I would never call a person on here a Jemima, so thanks for confusing me with him. Get my name out of this.



LOL, she thinks I'm you.


----------



## Heyyou (Jun 10, 2010)

vardon_grip said:


> Just out of curiosity...what does an "actual" jew look like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's all in the nose.


----------



## Heyyou (Jun 10, 2010)

supersizebbw said:


> i really wish you and happyface (who both surprisingly have very similar comments hmmm), would both re-read the stuff you've posted, alot of it is offensive to black people as well...because apparently your talking on behalf of all the black people, the both of you need to learn to use the words "in my personal opinion" because i sure as hell don't agree with what you're spewing out.



oh lordy....let's not offend the white people.....


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 10, 2010)

supersizebbw said:


> i really wish you and happyface (who both surprisingly have very similar comments hmmm), would both re-read the stuff you've posted, alot of it is offensive to black people as well...because apparently your talking on behalf of all the black people, the both of you need to learn to use the words "in my personal opinion" because i sure as hell don't agree with what you're spewing out.



It's so funny how the ones who are denying this general truth are all either from Canada or Europe. Like you live in the States to even understand. So far most of the black folk in the States have agreed with me.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 10, 2010)

Alright, this whole thing has gotten much too personal. Let's keep to the original question, shall we? 

If anyone wants to personally argue with another member, do it through PMs.

It's a discussion board, everyone is entitled to their opinions.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 10, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Alright, this whole thing has gotten much too personal. Let's keep to the original question, shall we?
> 
> If anyone wants to personally argue with another member, do it through PMs.
> 
> It's a discussion board, everyone is entitled to their opinions.



Wow thanks so much for posting this i was thinking the same thing


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 10, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> From just reading these posts, it's interesting how so many women want to claim the styles of women of African descent. Everyone wants to emulate the round and large butt, the juicy lips, even the skin color of black women by tanning. Now some of these women are saying they have the black woman swagger, what Happy described. Come on, that swagger is only inherent in black women. Let black women have something of their own without you trying to claim everything.



Hrmmm...I have two words for you ...Micheal Jackson.

*Black Micheal Jackson*






Middle Eastern or East Indian Micheal Jackson





Cyborg Micheal Jackson





and Micheal Jackson as a white woman







Anyone with the money to mimic whatever traits they deem desirable, will usually do so. That includes buying hair extensions, wigs, tanning, butt implants, wearing color contacts, hair perms, etc.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 10, 2010)

vardon_grip said:


> Just out of curiosity...what does an "actual" jew look like?



Its time for the Hebrew Hammer...


----------



## escapist (Jun 10, 2010)

vardon_grip said:


> Just out of curiosity...what does an "actual" jew look like?
> 
> Can you pick out which celebrities are "actual" jews in this pic?
> 
> ...



I apologize for the confusion, my friends who are of Hebrew/Judaean decent refer to themselves as Jews. Didn't mean to confuse you, by saying 'Actual Jew'. In this day and age its become very common place to refer to persons Hebrew/Judaean decent as Jews.

Anybody can look like a convert to a religion not everybody can have the racial traits as a decedent of the tribe of Judah of which Christ was. I'm pretty sure most people knew what I meant, but once again; I didn't mean to throw you off there. My bad. :blush:



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jews


> The English word Jew continues Middle English Gyw, Iewe, a loan from Old French giu, earlier juieu, ultimately from Latin Iudaeum. The Latin Iudaeus simply means Judaean, "from the land of Judaea". The Latin term itself, like the corresponding Greek &#7992;&#959;&#965;&#948;&#945;&#8150;&#959;&#962;, is a loan from Aramaic Y'h&#363;d&#257;i, corresponding to Hebrew: &#1497;&#1456;&#1492;&#1493;&#1468;&#1491;&#1460;&#1497;&#8206;, Yehudi (sg.); &#1497;&#1456;&#1492;&#1493;&#1468;&#1491;&#1460;&#1497;&#1501;, Yehudim (pl.), in origin the term for a member of the tribe of Judah or the people of the kingdom of Judah. The Hebrew word for Jew, &#1497;&#1456;&#1492;&#1493;&#1468;&#1491;&#1460;&#1497;, is pronounced [j&#601;hu&#712;di&#720;], with the stress on the final syllable


----------



## escapist (Jun 10, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Its time for the Hebrew Hammer...



As a matter of Irony that is what one of my friends loves to refer to himself as. He also responds to, "The Heeb", or "The Hammer". :happy:


----------



## Heyyou (Jun 10, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Hrmmm...I have two words for you ...Micheal Jackson.
> 
> *Black Micheal Jackson*
> 
> ...



look someone went to the mods to remove my initial post


----------



## escapist (Jun 10, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> look someone went to the mods to remove my initial post



Actually its the job of the moderators to moderate stuff they see as violations....and don't worry they removed our responses to your post already too.


----------



## Heyyou (Jun 10, 2010)

escapist said:


> Actually its the job of the moderators to moderate stuff they see as violations....and don't worry they removed our responses to your post already too.



they might as well just close this entire thread if they are serious because there's nothing but personal insults


----------



## escapist (Jun 10, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> they might as well just close this entire thread if they are serious because there's nothing but personal insults



Not true, plenty of us have been having a good discussion on our experiences from interracial dating. Some good some bad. The other night was my first time having dinner with Chicken Leg's family. I'm pretty sure I stuck out like a big white store thumb lol.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 10, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> they might as well just close this entire thread if they are serious because *there's nothing but personal insults*



Oh! Well there's the problem. You think it's all insults and are taking them personally. This just isn't the case. Don't take it all as a personal affront to your sensibilities. It's a discussion, not a fight.


----------



## joswitch (Jun 10, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> It's so funny how the ones who are denying this general truth are all either from Canada or Europe. Like you live in the States to even understand. So far most of the black folk in the States have agreed with me.



So maybe it's a USA thing?
I mean if we take their opinions at face value as presented - that fits.


----------



## joswitch (Jun 10, 2010)

deleted after reading mod post upthread


----------



## stldpn (Jun 10, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> There are a lot of Toms and Jemimas on here too afraid to tell the truth in order to not offend the white majority on this board.



Ok back up boss.. just because she doesn't have the same experience, background or opinion as you.. doesn't mean she deserves to be referenced with those kind of ridiculous terms. 

What all American blacks should understand is that one of the reasons why so many whites legitimately write off American black culture is that it tends to attack any African American who subscribes to the morals, biases and values common to anyone outside of the inner-city culture. When prominent blacks stand up and say we should rethink this bias or this situation within our community, and people like you jump up and attack them because they want to see other people of their race do better, it makes you sound like indolent, ignorant and socially inept children. Name-calling never helps.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 10, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Ok back up boss.. just because she doesn't have the same experience, background or opinion as you.. doesn't mean she deserves to be referenced with those kind of ridiculous terms.
> 
> What all American blacks should understand is that one of the reasons why so many whites *legitimately *write off American black culture is that it tends to attack any African American who subscribes to the morals, biases and values common to anyone outside of the inner-city culture. When prominent blacks stand up and say we should rethink this bias or this situation within our community, and people like you jump up and attack them because they want to see other people of their race do better, it makes you sound like indolent, ignorant and socially inept children. Name-calling never helps.



I see what you are saying, but the first sentence sounds like a justification of why whites should write off blacks, and that doesn't go down too well on me. Also, this is not limited to the black community in America as many other ethnic groups do the same thing that you said. But of course, if I make a generalization, some people jump down my throat. BTW, I would never call anyone a Tom or Jemima on this thread just because they differ in opinion. Heyyou was out of line for that comment.

I only reserve those terms for anyone of African descent that chooses to hurt the black community and that includes certain rappers who demean black women in their songs and 'successful' people who look down upon their race and perform actions that are detrimental to the community. 

The black experience in America is very unique from that of Europe or Latin America (which has more blacks than in the US). In Latin America, there was slavery, yes, but they were not considered less than a human and could hold their own property unlike in America. Miscegenation and daily interaction among the races was and is still common in Latin America. Much of the racial hatred in Latin America is not based on your black ancestry, but on skin color of which you could overcome with education and money. Pele, the rich Brazilian soccer player, is one example. 


The United States (outside of South Africa) arguably, had the most oppressive history against blacks especially the years leading after slavery called Jim Crow. Massive lynchings, rapes, voter suppression, and murders of blacks was very common. You also had the one drop rule in which anyone with 1/16th of black ancestry no matter how white you look was considered black, and therefore, unworthy. Look how light Lena Horne was in her heydey, yet they had to CUT OUT scenes of her in order to appeal to the SOUTHERN WHITES. 

Many black actors, musicians, and artists traveled to Europe and found better reception with the people there. One example is Josephine Baker who was LOVED by the French but still had to walk through the kitchen to perform when she came to America! These are among the many reasons why there is such tension between the blacks and whites in this country. Racial disparities still exist in the penal system in which studies have found significantly more whites using drugs yet blacks are disproportionally sent to prison for similar offenses by their jury of peers. 

Back in the 1970s, when the black power movement was at its height, a lot of black Americans were so disgusted with the racial treatment from whites for centuries that they even began rejecting so called 'white middle class values'. That is what you were talking about in your first sentence. It is not so much about being 'dumbed down' like socially 'inept and ignorant children' as it is embracing who you are and rejecting Eurocentric views. 


But let me tell you something, it is that brutal treatment of blacks in America that lead to the largest civil rights activism and helped others including gays, women, Hispanics, immigrants, the disabled become aware of their rights and fight for them. You had Brown vs the Board of Education-Topeka Kansas ruling of 1954 and the Civil Rights Act of 1964 which gave way to IDEA and other such laws protecting certain groups from discrimination. This large scale protest march and actions has only been repeated in South Africa--not Europe, not Latin America.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 10, 2010)

So is the whole Uncle Tom/Aunt Jemima thing just for the African-American community, or are there Uncle Juans and Aunt Rosalitas?

I feel like this conversation is finally starting to get somewhere.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 10, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Oh! Well there's the problem. You think it's all insults and are taking them personally. This just isn't the case. Don't take it all as a personal affront to your sensibilities. It's a discussion, not a fight.



Well let's just be clear... the personal insults rule has been waved for a long time on the majority of the boards. And not all of the insult here have been racially based. It has to be a ridiculously huge breach in order to get people to pay attention. The thing is. Your average web poster never participated in a debate class so most of them tend to make their attacks personal and they have no idea how to deal with someone with whom they disagree. You have a choice, you can either grow a thick skin or be limited to talking about ponies and butterflies and strictly non opinionated subjects.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 10, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> So is the whole Uncle Tom/Aunt Jemima thing just for the African-American community, or are there Uncle Juans and Aunt Rosalitas?
> 
> I feel like this conversation is finally starting to get somewhere.



From what I know, it happens widely in many ethnic groups/cultures as Asians calling other Asians 'twinkies' (white on the inside, yellow on the outside). Latinos calling others 'coconuts' (white on the inside, brown on the outside). Gays may call each other 'flamers'.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 10, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> So is the whole Uncle Tom/Aunt Jemima thing just for the African-American community, or are there Uncle Juans and Aunt Rosalitas?
> 
> I feel like this conversation is finally starting to get somewhere.



I'm not sure, but there is this crazy Mexican lady that I interact with at work and she always talks about "Lupitas" and "Juanitas"...whatever that means. I've never asked her because she is schizophrenic and I have a feeling that I would be on the phone for hours trying to get my answer.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 10, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I'm not sure, but there is this crazy Mexican lady that I interact with at work and she always talks about "Lupitas" and "Juanitas"...whatever that means. I've never asked her because she is schizophrenic and I have a feeling that I would be on the phone for hours trying to get my answer.



I have like 4.7 Aunt Juanitas, so this is relevant to my interests.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 10, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I'm not sure, but there is this crazy Mexican lady that I interact with at work and she always talks about "Lupitas" and "Juanitas"...whatever that means. I've never asked her because she is schizophrenic and I have a feeling that I would be on the phone for hours trying to get my answer.



More than likely she's talking about _rancheritos_ or _nacos_, aka hillibillies and ghetto hoodrats. My boyfriend is hispanic and YES he is legal.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 10, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> More than likely she's talking about _rancheritos_ or _nacos_, aka hillibillies and ghetto hoodrats. My boyfriend is hispanic and YES he is legal.



Woah, you make it sound like we'd all jump on your ass about him being legal or not. 
Mine is too.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 10, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I'm not sure, but there is this crazy Mexican lady that I interact with at work and she always talks about "Lupitas" and "Juanitas"...whatever that means. I've never asked her because she is schizophrenic and I have a feeling that I would be on the phone for hours trying to get my answer.



hahaha, she might just be talking about someone named Lupe and someone named Juana. 

you add "ita" at the end kind of as a term of endearment. Say, I could call you Jen-ita . . . Jenita.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 10, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaha, she might just be talking about someone named Lupe and someone named Juana.
> 
> you add "ita" at the end kind of as a term of endearment. Say, I could call you Jen-ita . . . Jenita.



No, it's def not a term of endearment. She precedes it with, "I'm no Mexican from the street...." It was a bad example, ok? LOLOLOL


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 10, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> No, it's def not a term of endearment. She precedes it with, "I'm no Mexican from the street...." It was a bad example, ok? LOLOLOL



hmm . . . well can I still call you Jen-ita? You know, because you're the cute little Jen.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 10, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Woah, you make it sound like we'd all jump on your ass about him being legal or not.
> Mine is too.



I thought you were a guy, lol.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 10, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hmm . . . well can I still call you Jen-ita? You know, because you're the cute little Jen.



Sure....I like it! hehe


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm walking down the street and guys say, "_esa morenita que va caminando_"


----------



## Paquito (Jun 10, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I'm walking down the street and guys say, "_esa morenita que va caminando_"



Dark-skinned (cute) latina that's walking.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 10, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Dark-skinned (cute) latina that's walking.



morena doesn't necessarily mean latina, it's just a word for a dark skinned person used by latinos who arrive to the United States. In America, negro is taken as an offensive term so they use moreno for blacks or anyone with dark skin.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 10, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I thought you were a guy, lol.



Ouch.  No, I'm a chick, I assure you.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 10, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Ouch.  No, I'm a chick, I assure you.



She is . . . I assure you as well.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 10, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I thought you were a guy, lol.



Maybe just click on people's profiles, you can learn loads.

For instance, I'm a lion fountain.

It's all about the interspecies lovin'.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 10, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Maybe just click on people's profiles, you can learn loads.
> 
> For instance, I'm a lion fountain.



Bionic, I am so sorry, lol. I just clicked on the profile and she is indeed a pretty lady. See, that's why I shouldn't stereotype screenames.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm glad this thread has settled down and took a positive turn. I think we all learned so much about each other's thoughts and experiences from this entire crazy thread.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, we have learned. 

Bionic is a woman. With lady balls, but not man balls, 

Free2tobe and myself read spanish

and I am Mexican. 

This is good, we need to keep this going.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 10, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Maybe just click on people's profiles, you can learn loads.
> 
> For instance, I'm a lion fountain.
> 
> It's all about the interspecies lovin'.



You know, I was going to make a doodle with you (don't ask me, I can't remember what it was), but since all I had was a lion, I didn't get around to doing it. And I can't draw lions.

And don't worry, HappyFace. Although, you'd think the purple avatar with the little heart?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 10, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> You know, I was going to make a doodle with you (don't ask me, I can't remember what it was), but since all I had was a lion, I didn't get around to doing it. And I can't draw lions.
> 
> And don't worry, HappyFace. Although, you'd think the purple avatar with the little heart?


Oh Bionic do another doodle!

Bionic Egglant is now my official DIMS little sister. Cookies and cake will be served in the lobby to celebrate this festive occasion. LOL


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 10, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> And don't worry, HappyFace. Although, you'd think the purple avatar with the little heart?



Yeah, I should have seen that little heart and the purple.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 10, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> You know, I was going to make a doodle with you (don't ask me, I can't remember what it was), but since all I had was a lion, I didn't get around to doing it. And I can't draw lions.
> 
> And don't worry, HappyFace. Although, you'd think the purple avatar with the little heart?



I'll get around to a real pic eventually, as long as I get an awesomesauce doodle out of it.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 10, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Oh Bionic do another doodle!
> 
> Bionic Egglant is now my official DIMS little sister. Cookies and cake will be served in the lobby to celebrate this festive occasion. LOL



Hahaha, I didn't realize we were cool enouh to have a party for that.

And I'll eventually make another doodle. I started one, but it was much too offensive to a couple of members, I'd have had my ass roasted over it.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 10, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> I'll get around to a real pic eventually, as long as I get an awesomesauce doodle out of it.



Haha, maybe. DO SOMETHING FUNNY.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 10, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, I didn't realize we were cool enouh to have a party for that.
> 
> And I'll eventually make another doodle. I started one, but it was much too offensive to a couple of members, I'd have had my ass roasted over it.


We make our own cool.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 10, 2010)

Considering the fact that I'm Puerto Rican, Algonquin, and African American, I don't exactly have a choice EVEN if I wanted to. I've only found one other person with the same background in 22 years of living. lol

But I don't, and never did. I find women of all ethnic groups attractive. In the past I've had romantic ties to black women, white women, native american women and several of the hispanic variety. I am definitely open to every other group, and found people of them attractive as such. I wonder some times if I will get the chance, but I am fine if I do or don't. Finding the right person is of utmost importance, and that's not a factor.

My current girlfriend is African American and Native American. That's just fine. If that were different, it would be ok too.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 10, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I see what you are saying, but the first sentence sounds like a justification of why whites should write off blacks, and that doesn't go down too well on me. Also, this is not limited to the black community in America as many other ethnic groups do the same thing that you said. But of course, if I make a generalization, some people jump down my throat. BTW, I would never call anyone a Tom or Jemima on this thread just because they differ in opinion. Heyyou was out of line for that comment.
> 
> I only reserve those terms for anyone of African descent that chooses to hurt the black community and that includes certain rappers who demean black women in their songs and *'successful' people who look down upon their race and perform actions that are detrimental to the community. *
> 
> ...



define the bolded statement? I want examples before I expand on my opinion.

Having spoken to a few Caribbean, European and straight from Africa Black folks . I find it interesting that even they refuse to acknowledge the current youthful African American community who choses to BLAME America and the past for their current direction. Truthfully, America has gone a long way to give African American children the tools to change their tomorrow. So much so that funding for schooling is rarely based on talent anymore. I work at a technical college, if a young white guy walks through the door, unless he has 5 kids he has to focus on getting loans (not grants) and figuring out a way to make payments on the unsecured loans while attending school. Not every white kid has parents who can afford to help him, and thus we have a system that promotes a racism that no one can talk about without being told that we OWE something to all Blacks. No offense but there is a point where people are allowed to say enough is enough, materialistic offerings don't really erase suffering. In this case they actually frigging promote discord and poverty.

I believe strongly that many of the supposed social welfare programs in this country are designed to take ALL individuals in the lowest economic class from one plantation to the next. The fact that so much emphasis is placed on race undermines the reality that there are a multitude of races living and dieing in BRUTAL conditions in this country. Poor Whites and Hispanics who live in low income housing are harassed by cops too, ya know? If you don't have the cash to have a lawyer on retainer they view you as fair game. 

The thing about "white middle class values" is that they aren't really white... because most white people don't have them anymore... they're American. Why do you think that Mexicans are FLOURISHING in this country? The bottom line is they have a sense of cultural cooperation and work ethic that dwarfs most of what you can imagine. Do you realize it's not uncommon for up to 7 individuals in a Hispanic household to contribute to a car or truck payment? Seriously, no white or black guy could convince six other family members to make that kind of investment sheerly based on good faith these days. Why? because we're only out for ourselves these days. The problems are a matter of individual attitudes. And those hard working stick together attitudes USED to be common in this country. We don't help each other anymore we expect the government to do it for us.

I do believe that Minorities face issues. And one of the major ones is that certain people believe that success in America must be the result of "selling out." When Bill Cosby (a guy who has put millions of dollars into college scholarships for African -American kids) tells people that it's not right that Black parents aren't doing more to encourage kids to get a good education and the response from certain so called leaders in the Black community is to call him an "Uncle Tom" and nobody stands up and tells those leaders to shut the fuck up. There's something WRONG with your social values system. And everybody on the outside can see it. So, it is in fact very legitimate for people looking at that situation to write people engaged in that kind of stupidity off. That is a socially self destructive behavior. The center cannot hold. And the more you practice it, the more you embrace the self pity and apathy, the more you're going to find that nobody cares.

We deal with the same issue within size acceptance. I refuse to embrace the idea that fat people are worthless, therefore, I don't encourage any of the fat people I know to be nonproductive, lazy people. We reflect on each other. 

You do a disservice to your cause to excuse any individual from accountability for his actions by saying that race was the only factor in his incarceration. Black/ White/ Other if he committed a crime he doesn't deserve the validation of being able to say he was only punished because he was black. He was only punished because he did something that was against the Law. Myself I don't think drug laws are fair either, but I don't make excuses for people that get caught breaking them. If you want to do those guys a favor? Don't excuse the behavior, encourage him to value himself and hard work more than the easy money. Because that's why those guys are in jail... because they don't value themselves enough to look past the next drug deal and think about consequences.

PS I'm recommending two books "Feast of All Saints" by Ann Rice and "Blood Meridian" by Alice Walker they're both fiction but they're both well researched portrayals of the historical cross section they attempt to represent


----------



## Zowie (Jun 10, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Everything.



Shhhhh. 
Don't make it start again.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 10, 2010)

We were having a happy ending to this thread. Finally. It took jokes, spanish lessons, and fond memories of doodles past to finally murder this thing.

Don't be that guy.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 10, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Shhhhh.
> Don't make it start again.



you really want to talk about kittens? what's your favorite color kitten?


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 10, 2010)

Someone shoot this thread and put it out of it's misery.


Please.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 10, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Shhhhh.
> Don't make it start again.



hehehe...I blame The movie Airplane for the downward spiral. Anytime race/culture is discussed, toes are bound to be stepped on.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 10, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> Someone shoot this thread and put it out of it's misery.
> 
> 
> Please.


Unfortunately that will probably only spawn more threads. It's already happening.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 10, 2010)

First off, sorry Stldpn, this is kind of at your expense, but in a nice way. Just let me know if there's a problem. 

It just had to be done.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 10, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> First off, sorry Stldpn, this is kind of at your expense, but in a nice way. Just let me know if there's a problem.
> 
> It just had to be done.


The raaaaaah is PERFECT.
(Who's the lion?) 
ROFL


----------



## Paquito (Jun 10, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> First off, sorry Stldpn, this is kind of at your expense, but in a nice way. Just let me know if there's a problem.
> 
> It just had to be done.



Can't do lions my ass. I look fucking precious in this.

EDIT: that cookie and cupcake are for me, right?


----------



## stldpn (Jun 10, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> First off, sorry Stldpn, this is kind of at your expense, but in a nice way. Just let me know if there's a problem.
> 
> It just had to be done.



eh I've been misquoted but it's not like it's the first time


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 10, 2010)

stldpn said:


> eh I've been misquoted but it's not like it's the first time


Oh come on!!! It's funny!! Admit it!!! LOLOLOLOLOL

WORLD PEACE THROUGH DOODLING


----------



## Zowie (Jun 10, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Can't do lions my ass. I look fucking precious in this.
> 
> EDIT: that cookie and cupcake are for me, right?



For sure, that's why they're handing them to you. Although Pearls looks a little reluctant.

And you're more like a guy in a lion suit. But it was either that, or the squirrel.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 10, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> For sure, that's why they're handing them to you. Although Pearls looks a little reluctant.
> 
> And you're more like a guy in a lion suit. But it was either that, or the squirrel.



It almost makes me want to be a furry. Almost.








And by almost, I mean still not really, but more than I had previously felt.


----------



## Captain Save (Jun 10, 2010)

I would date interracially.

I would take walks with her in the park on sunny spring days, hand in hand.
I would take her to the movies, to her favorite outdoor concerts, to our favorite restaurants and coffee shops.

I would do a lot more, but only if we make each other happy, regardless of race.

Not sure about the furry thing though...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 10, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> For sure, that's why they're handing them to you. Although Pearls looks a little reluctant.
> 
> And you're more like a guy in a lion suit. But it was either that, or the squirrel.


I'm VERY reluctant!! You got THAT right. (but for peace......Okay.)


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 11, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> First off, sorry Stldpn, this is kind of at your expense, but in a nice way. Just let me know if there's a problem.
> 
> It just had to be done.



[email protected] pic. I'll be good on this thread, I promise  and me and stldpn are friends even though we might disagree sometimes. right stldpn?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 11, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> [email protected] pic. I'll be good on this thread, I promise  and me and stldpn are friends even though we might disagree sometimes. right stldpn?


Baked goods always make me happy!


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 11, 2010)

Is it racist to like Japanese curry more than I like Thai curry? I am sorry Thai people. You are just inferior.........curry makers.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 11, 2010)

My best friend in college was black and we used to have fun being racist at one another. We were at universal studios (I lived in orlando) and he called me massa when I asked him to pick me up a bottled water. I said don't talk back to me boy! And a big angry black lady stormed up and said it's not ok for me to be friends with a black man if I am just going to use it as a vehicle for my racist propaganda.

My friend told her to stop being so black. It was pretty funny. I miss that guy


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 11, 2010)

I dated a Korean girl exactly one time. I ate dinner at her house and realized that shit would never work out.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 11, 2010)

My current closest friend is a very large (muscular) hispanic man who looks like he should be running a gang. He is covered in tattoos, is highly trained in two or three martial arts (I forget which ones), and he is the kind of friend that always has your back even if you start it yourself. Oh yeah, he is also a programmer and ridiculously smart. I need to post pics of him when I get a chance.

I admit to abusing his ability to scare white people when they think I have a trained ethnic thug ready to follow my bidding.


----------



## Esther (Jun 11, 2010)

i WOULD DATE INTER FURRILY


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 11, 2010)

Dating a Korean girl one time, having a black friend, and having a hispanic friend are pretty much the extent of my racial relationships. I just wanted to post one more time.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 11, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> My current closest friend is a very large (muscular) hispanic man who looks like he should be running a gang. He is covered in tattoos, is highly trained in two or three martial arts (I forget which ones), and he is the kind of friend that always has your back even if you start it yourself. Oh yeah, he is also a programmer and ridiculously smart. I need to post pics of him when I get a chance.
> 
> I admit to abusing his ability to scare white people when they think I have a trained ethnic thug ready to follow my bidding.



Is he bald? You just described my boo (without the tattoos).


----------



## Zowie (Jun 11, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Is it racist to like Japanese curry more than I like Thai curry? I am sorry Thai people. You are just inferior.........curry makers.



Screw the Japanese and the Thai. Indian curry is far superior.


----------



## Adrian (Jun 11, 2010)

I have dated outside my race when I was single. To me it is all about the person. My bigotry comes with size, when I was single I only dated BBWs!


----------



## stldpn (Jun 11, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> [email protected] pic. I'll be good on this thread, I promise  and me and stldpn are friends even though we might disagree sometimes. right stldpn?



Yes, which is what I told the individual who pmed me about this. Bottom line, I respect Happy, and she respects me. I don't have to agree with her on ANYTHING in order to do that. More people would do well to remember that no matter how passionate you are about something, you can always take a step back and evaluate whether or not you're being respectful to someone. 

I hate the movie and love the sentiment expressed by this scene.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-S2DEopE7I


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 11, 2010)

I wish I were cool enough to be doodled as a furry.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 11, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I wish I were cool enough to be doodled as a furry.




We need a big BHM/FFA family portrait....all of us doodled as furries. Get to it, Bionic!


----------



## FishCharming (Jun 11, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Screw the Japanese and the Thai. Indian curry is far superior.



Indian curry FTW!


----------



## FishCharming (Jun 11, 2010)

and i've recently changed my interracial criteria (one too many red-headed blasians ended up being dudes) from now on i'm only interested in Black Albino Pacific Islanders... i want my baby to be able to bench press me, and pink eyes are hawt!!!


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 11, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Yes, which is what I told the individual who pmed me about this. Bottom line, I respect Happy, and she respects me. I don't have to agree with her on ANYTHING in order to do that. More people would do well to remember that no matter how passionate you are about something, you can always take a step back and evaluate whether or not you're being respectful to someone.
> 
> I hate the movie and love the sentiment expressed by this scene.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-S2DEopE7I



Man I forgot how sexy Brad Pitt and Eric Bana looked in that film..and I don't remember any dialog..lol


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 11, 2010)

i would only date outside of my background.


----------



## Malachi26 (Jun 11, 2010)

I've "been with" so to speak, with three women outside my own race. Two of which were black, and one was hispanic...I have no problem with it. Although I probably would have a problem dating someone if we had religious indifferences/conflict. Just putting it out there.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 11, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> We need a big BHM/FFA family portrait....all of us doodled as furries. Get to it, Bionic!



You can't rush a genius. But yeah, I was thinking about that, minus the furry-factor. It might be fun to do.

And Will, you will never be a furry. However, you are always wearing that huge orange bow-tie in my mind. Which makes you much more awesome.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 11, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I wish I were cool enough to be doodled as a furry.



But you are cool enough for an enormous bow tie. I think it's all gonna be ok.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 11, 2010)

I would only date non-hispanic women. A very very bad experience has soured my view.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 11, 2010)

I hear ya, NYC. I'd never again date tutu-wearing midgets because the last one I dated ate my dog and [email protected] my trash. Hence, a very good reason to never again trust another tutu-enhanced midget.


----------



## RJI (Jun 11, 2010)

I love me some women of color! I am so F'in pale that if my mate was similar our kids might be translucent.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 11, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Screw the Japanese and the Thai. Indian curry is far superior.



If your genitals start burning after, this time it's likely to be the spices.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 11, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> If your genitals start burning after, this time it's likely to be the spices.


 
If my genitals start burning...? Where do you usually put your curry?


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 12, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> But you are cool enough for an enormous bow tie. I think it's all gonna be ok.



Which makes me change my entire train of thought because now I wanna be doodled with a ginormous bowtie.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 12, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> If your genitals start burning after, this time it's likely to be the spices.



LOL...This probably to much info, but I can't eat Flaming Hot Cheetos without it melting my insides on the way out..


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 12, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> If my genitals start burning...? Where do you usually put your curry?



Well, I tend to eat it.....not screw it.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 12, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Man I forgot how sexy Brad Pitt and Eric Bana looked in that film..and I don't remember any dialog..lol



Yeah if I recall correctly I had to go see this one because of MY previous pick





Hellboy. It was my ex's turn to pick so.... I had to stay awake for the few worthwhile snippets of O'toole.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 12, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> LOL...This probably to much info, but I can't eat Flaming Hot Cheetos without it melting my insides on the way out..



*How about these *


----------



## stldpn (Jun 12, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *How about these *



wait is that a strawberry flavored crunchy cheeto?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 12, 2010)

stldpn said:


> wait is that a strawberry flavored crunchy cheeto?


That appears to be a strawberry.....yum.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 12, 2010)

stldpn said:


> wait is that a strawberry flavored crunchy cheeto?



Strawberry frosted, more like.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 12, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Strawberry frosted, more like.


semantics. I'd eat that.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 12, 2010)

stldpn said:


> wait is that a strawberry flavored crunchy cheeto?



Yes they are... it is pretty strange combo - nothing wrong with having some real strawberries and some cheetos-not to sure on this though 







Cheetos that taste like shumai, a Chinese pork dumpling

*H*owever... back to the topic at hand - I also make sure to date out of my weight range


----------



## stldpn (Jun 12, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Yes they are... it is pretty strange combo - nothing wrong with having some real strawberries and some cheetos-not to sure on this though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do they make them in fatback flavor too? Cause if so I want to see them imported.

Out of your weight range? What does that mean anyway? Would I be dating someone under my weight range if I'm 370 and she's 230?


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 12, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Do they make them in fatback flavor too? Cause if so I want to see them imported.
> 
> Out of your weight range? What does that mean anyway? Would I be dating someone under my weight range if I'm 370 and she's 230?



I think he means preferred weight range. I mean, almost everyone has some limit to the like, such as an FFA who prefers a certain low weight up to a certain weight might have a minimum weight, or someone who prefers only SSBBWs as an example. Dating otuside of that would be like an FA dating a girl who weighs 130. It juse means he doesn't immediately dismiss someone based on size either.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 12, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Yes they are... it is pretty strange combo - nothing wrong with having some real strawberries and some cheetos-not to sure on this though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll buy em' by the box full if they made BBQ and cheese flavored Cheeto's..random info...I put Cheeto's and Doritos on my sandwiches..lol:eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 12, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> I'll buy em' by the box full if they made BBQ and cheese flavored Cheeto's..random info...I put Cheeto's and Doritos on my sandwiches..lol:eat2:


Hey I do too and if you Google or Ebay it a lot of stuff from overseas IS available for purchase although you'l pay a fortune on shipping.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 12, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I think he means preferred weight range. I mean, almost everyone has some limit to the like, such as an FFA who prefers a certain low weight up to a certain weight might have a minimum weight, or someone who prefers only SSBBWs as an example. Dating otuside of that would be like an FA dating a girl who weighs 130. It juse means he doesn't immediately dismiss someone based on size either.



Well that's the source of my consternation people refer to "weight range" as though it's more than a personal device. 

Reality of it is there are all sorts of highly personal applications for that and many ways of applying them. I've seen complex schedules floated out there defining things like if your 10-60lbs over weight you're only a plumper and that only people 500lbs and up should be using the term Super size to describe themselves. Then you have people that say that you have to consider height not just weight. So I'm simply curious if he was implying that he subscribed to something like that... or what?


----------



## escapist (Jun 12, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I've seen complex schedules floated out there defining things like if your 10-60lbs over weight you're only a plumper and that *only people 500lbs and up should be using the term Super size* to describe themselves.



Wahooo I'm Super Sized!


----------



## stldpn (Jun 12, 2010)

escapist said:


> Wahooo I'm Super Sized!



yes unfortunately your prize is this *hands escapist a statue made out of tinfoil*


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 12, 2010)

stldpn said:


> yes unfortunately your prize is this *hands escapist a statue made out of tinfoil*


I thought for women it was 350 lbs and over....hmmm...you learn something new everyday. I guess I am a BBW after all.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 12, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I thought for women it was 350 lbs and over....hmmm...you learn something new everyday. I guess I am a BBW after all.



Well that's my point CP everyone has these weird standards about what this or that thing is. I get where some of it comes from. Especially when people talk about how someone who is comparatively small is out representing themselves as if they're massively overweight because they're 20lbs heavier than the average or better yet just average. People who dwell on the smaller end of things rarely have a full picture of the way the truly large live.


----------



## escapist (Jun 13, 2010)

stldpn's point is valid. I may be 500 lbs. but its not like I can't walk or anything. I'm actually walking about 45 minutes to an hour a day on the treadmill. Its probably a far cry from what people think of when they think "Super-Sized". I have a very large build. I was a 6'3" 311 lb lineman in High School Football. Chicken Legs about died giggling to herself when I showed her one of my "Skinny Pics" from when I was 350.... according to her I truly looked skinny, but I outweighed any guy she'd ever been with by 100 lbs.

So yeah it is all very subjective. Perhaps going by BMI is a better idea.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 13, 2010)

I have a preference for white males but I've dated all types. I've got a latin background, and I just like my opposite. Mind you, I also would like to be pale as heck, and I am very attracted to the severely pale ones. But have I been strict on that? Not at all. It's just a preference.


----------



## Diego (Jun 13, 2010)

I am latino and like also other latino boys. I have been dating a half latin guy for like a year now but have had lots of white boyfriends before. 

Tan skin is beautiful, but so is pale skin. I could see myself dating any race if the guy is right because all races have special qualities.



escapist said:


> So yeah it is all very subjective. Perhaps going by BMI is a better idea.



Oh no :doh:


----------



## stldpn (Jun 13, 2010)

escapist said:


> So yeah it is all very subjective. Perhaps going by BMI is a better idea.



BMI is mostly for people that don't know how to use calipers


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 13, 2010)

stldpn said:


> BMI is mostly for people that don't know how to use calipers



The BMI method sucks.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 14, 2010)

stldpn said:


> BMI is mostly for people that don't know how to use calipers



I would punch anyone in the face who tried to put calipers on my fat arm. For serious.


----------



## Joe944 (Jun 14, 2010)

To be honest I wouldn't want to date a girl heavier than myself. I know I'm not the largest fella out there and I'm a pretty strong guy but to me it just feels right. 

Stl's pictures look somewhat close to my own, even though he weighs a lot more than I do he probably just has a bigger frame. I do have wide shoulders and a 79" reach though.


----------



## escapist (Jun 14, 2010)

stldpn said:


> BMI is mostly for people that don't know how to use calipers



Yeah for get THAT!

That is just to much for me man. Not to mention all the different equations and stuff and how much error there can be.


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Jun 14, 2010)

As long as he's a good guy race does not matter @ all to me.


----------



## RJI (Jun 14, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I have a preference for white males but I've dated all types. I've got a latin background, and I just like my opposite. Mind you, I also would like to be pale as heck, and *I am very attracted to the severely pale ones*. But have I been strict on that? Not at all. It's just a preference.



How UUUUUU Doin?


----------



## stldpn (Jun 15, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I would punch anyone in the face who tried to put calipers on my fat arm. For serious.



Seriously? you promise?


----------



## stldpn (Jun 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> Yeah for get THAT!
> 
> That is just to much for me man. Not to mention all the different equations and stuff and how much error there can be.



well it's not as expensive as water displacement but it's more accurate than bmi

BMI is crummy because it assumes that any weight above average is fat. If i toss it out there that my bmi is 46 sight unseen there's an assumption that I'm only fat.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 15, 2010)

stldpn said:


> well it's not as expensive as water displacement but it's more accurate than bmi
> 
> BMI is crummy because it assumes that any weight above average is fat. If i toss it out there that my bmi is 46 sight unseen there's an assumption that I'm only fat.



You are a little fat though

edit: I mean that in a nice way


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

stldpn said:


> well it's not as expensive as water displacement but it's more accurate than bmi
> 
> BMI is crummy because it assumes that any weight above average is fat. If i toss it out there that my bmi is 46 sight unseen there's an assumption that I'm only fat.



Yeah read that too, what about those body composition meters?





LOL yeah I had to link to the Hello Kitty one ROFL


----------



## stldpn (Jun 15, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> You are a little fat though
> 
> edit: I mean that in a nice way



Yeah, I'm fat. But I'm not all fat. You have 370lb guys that look like a stay puff because it's all fat. But more often than not there's more muscle under the fat than a BMI accounts... I'm one of those guys that got fat because I was training intensely every day, and even after I left competition I kept eating.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 16, 2010)

Hehehe, classic Italian side eye  BYTCH PLEASE!


----------



## Zowie (Jun 16, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Hehehe, classic Italian side eye  BYTCH PLEASE!



Nooo way. That's a "...Bewbs..." glance.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 16, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Nooo way. That's a "...Bewbs..." glance.



Honestly, I bet it's a "bitch please" specificially about the amount of cleavage.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 16, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Hehehe, classic Italian side eye  BYTCH PLEASE!


I know that's Sophia Loren but is the blonde Jayne Mansfield or Mamie van Doren? 

(I think it's just a surrepticious bewb glance) And the blonde is CLEARLY having MORE FUN.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jun 16, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I know that's Sophia Loren but is the blonde Jayne Mansfield or Mamie van Doren?
> 
> (I think it's just a surrepticious bewb glance) And the blonde is CLEARLY having MORE FUN.



that is the marvelous Jayne Mansfield.... her daughter is prolly my fave TV actress.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 16, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Yeah, I'm fat. But I'm not all fat. You have 370lb guys that look like a stay puff because it's all fat. But more often than not there's more muscle under the fat than a BMI accounts... I'm one of those guys that got fat because I was training intensely every day, and even after I left competition I kept eating.



I just want to pull your arms straight down so bad!!!!


----------



## stldpn (Jun 16, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I just want to pull your arms straight down so bad!!!!



lol my arms really don't fall straight down... between the bulk of my arms and the bulk of my belly.. it just feels weird to even attempt to let them rest that way.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 16, 2010)

stldpn said:


> lol my arms really don't fall straight down... between the bulk of my arms and the bulk of my belly.. it just feels weird to even attempt to let them rest that way.



Do you intimidate other guys? I would be a little intimidated I think. If I didn't know you would I would feel like I was on the verge of a horrible ass beating.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 16, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Do you intimidate other guys? I would be a little intimidated I think. If I didn't know you would I would feel like I was on the verge of a horrible ass beating.



I don't really make the attempt to. Sometimes when you're big people will get the idea that they're in for an ass beating just because you look bored. 

I don't ever have an issue with people saying rude shit to my face. And, I guess there is that "gee he's big I'm not really interested in fighting him because he sat on my stool whilst I was taking a piss" thing but I doubt anyone who knows me is all that afraid of me.


----------



## RJI (Jun 16, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I don't really make the attempt to. Sometimes when you're big people will get the idea that they're in for an ass beating just because you look bored.
> 
> I don't ever have an issue with people saying rude shit to my face. And, I guess there is that "gee he's big I'm not really interested in fighting him because he sat on my stool whilst I was taking a piss" thing but I doubt anyone who knows me is all that afraid of me.



Even if you don't try you are intimidating people. I have the same issue of people seeing a big guy with bulky arms,chest,neck etc and thinking oh shit. I get told all the time from people after I meet them that they used to think I was mean. It works to an advantage sometimes I guess.


----------



## escapist (Jun 17, 2010)

RJI said:


> Even if you don't try you are intimidating people. I have the same issue of people seeing a big guy with bulky arms,chest,neck etc and thinking oh shit. I get told all the time from people after I meet them that they used to think I was mean. It works to an advantage sometimes I guess.



I have the same problem too, an older gentleman stopped me at a buffet once and said, "Gee I hope your nice". I've been told if I don't smile its very scary. I've noticed the problem gets worse if you workout at all, I mean like doing 100 or so push-ups a day and you almost instantly re-enforce the stance.


----------



## Heyyou (Jun 19, 2010)

i would bang others for a night but at the end of the day the girl i would marry has to be either black or spanish.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 19, 2010)

I thank God everyday that I'm spared from fates worth than death.


----------



## joswitch (Jun 19, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> i would bang others for a night but at the end of the day the girl i would marry has to be either black or spanish.



All over the globe white chicks are weeping, gnashing their teeth, tearing their clothes and putting ashes in their hair! Meanwhile black and spanish chicks are dancing in the street....  /sarcasm


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 19, 2010)

joswitch said:


> All over the globe white chicks are weeping, gnashing their teeth, tearing their clothes and putting ashes in their hair! Meanwhile black and spanish chicks are dancing in the street....  /sarcasm



LOL yeah....


----------



## escapist (Jun 19, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> i would bang others for a night but at the end of the day the girl i would marry has to be either black or spanish.



Wow, I'll bet that makes the girl you keep feel extra special :doh:


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 19, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> i would bang others for a night but at the end of the day the girl i would marry has to be either black or spanish.


----------



## joswitch (Jun 19, 2010)

happyface83 said:


>



ROFLMAO!! Awesome!  Sorry I'm outta rep for you!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 19, 2010)

happyface83 said:


>



Hahahah!
_____


And Heyyou, that's not exactly classy and pretty damn racist.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Hahahah!
> _____
> 
> 
> And Heyyou, that's not exactly classy and pretty damn racist.



He can't help what he finds attractive....


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 19, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> He can't help what he finds attractive....



Everyone's good enough to have sex with but only black or spanish women are good enough to marry?


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Everyone's good enough to have sex with but only black or spanish women are good enough to marry?



That's not what he said though....he said that everyone is good enough to bang, but he only wants to marry a black or spanish girl....


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 19, 2010)

It's probably the way I'm reading it, admittedly. It's gone 2am here.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> It's probably the way I'm reading it, admittedly. It's gone 2am here.



It's 6:30pm here....I've got energy to burn hehe


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 19, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> It's 6:30pm here....I've got energy to burn hehe



I'd offer to help you burn some, but...alas! I'm probably going to spend the little I have left cleaning my "Boudoir" ready for some photo-taking tomorrow.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'd offer to help you burn some, but...alas! I'm probably going to spend the little I have left cleaning my "Boudoir" ready for some photo-taking tomorrow.



Once again Jen-ita . . . it looks like it's you and me again. See, I'm the constant in your life. The constant man.


----------



## escapist (Jun 19, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Once again Jen-ita . . . it looks like it's you and me again. See, I'm the constant in your life. The constant man.



OH wait, let me get in on this too....ummm, let me think here....I got nothin', but dammit I was here first!


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 19, 2010)

So many choices! I'm so glad to be single hehe


----------



## Paquito (Jun 19, 2010)

Actually, I posted in this thread long before you two, so suck it. 

Helloooooo Jen-ita :batting:


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 19, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Actually, I posted in this thread long before you two, so suck it.
> 
> Helloooooo Jen-ita :batting:



I get so much action here....where are all of you in my real life? LOL


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 19, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I get so much action here....where are all of you in my real life? LOL



Listen Jen-ita. Here's the thing. first, second or last, there is no competition. I'm here for you, no gimmicks or games. Just me and my heart.


----------



## escapist (Jun 19, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Listen Jen-ita. Here's the thing. first, second or last, there is no competition. I'm here for you, no gimmicks or games. Just me and my heart.



Suuuurrrrrreeee me 2


----------



## Paquito (Jun 19, 2010)

I'll let you wear my lion costume.


----------



## escapist (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a better costume for you. You won't get nearly as stuffy in it lol....


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 19, 2010)

I think you all need to save your pennies and give Jen a visit 
Just sayin'.


----------



## escapist (Jun 19, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I think you all need to save your pennies and give Jen a visit
> Just sayin'.



Huh? She comes to Vegas all the time   :happy:


----------



## Paquito (Jun 19, 2010)

I'd gladly make the trip to Jen-ita, not wait for her to come to me. 

Also, remember: PUA.

PUA.

PUA.















PUA.


----------



## escapist (Jun 19, 2010)

ROFL :happy:


----------



## Zowie (Jun 19, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I'll let you wear my lion costume.



You're becoming more and more irresistible. Can we combine the batman cape with the lion costume?


----------



## escapist (Jun 19, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I'd gladly make the trip to Jen-ita, not wait for her to come to me.



Well you are travel size so it might work out  :happy:


----------



## Paquito (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> You're becoming more and more irresistible. Can we combine the batman cape with the lion costume?



This implies that I haven't already.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 19, 2010)

Paquito said:


> This implies that I haven't already.



What'd Melian say? My panties will just fly off?


----------



## escapist (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> What'd Melian say? My panties will just fly off?


----------



## Paquito (Jun 19, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I get so much action here....where are all of you in my real life? LOL





bionic_eggplant said:


> What'd Melian say? My panties will just fly off?



Two for me, suckers. 

Someday I'll share the secrets to my charm and panties-removal techniques with the world. But only when they're ready for that kind of knowledge.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 19, 2010)

This thread is totally making my night :happy:


----------



## Zowie (Jun 19, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Two for me, suckers.
> 
> Someday I'll share the secrets to my charm and panties-removal techniques with the world. But only when they're ready for that kind of knowledge.



Right after the Vegas seminar or being a creeper.

You can team up with Escapist for this one.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 19, 2010)

wait wait wait, didn't Melian say her panties would fly off if someone walked up to her with a Chicken wing in their mouth? Hence the picture of my with a big ol' leg in my mouth. 

I like the fact that I don't have to try for Jen, because knowing you're the victor brings so much satisfaction.


----------



## escapist (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Right after the Vegas seminar or being a creeper.
> 
> You can team up with Escapist for this one.



No way man I'm not sharing my profits


----------



## Paquito (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Right after the Vegas seminar or being a creeper.
> 
> You can team up with Escapist for this one.



I work alone...

*fades into the night*





^I feel like I've used that one before....


----------



## escapist (Jun 19, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> wait wait wait, didn't Melian say her panties would fly off if someone walked up to her with a Chicken wing in their mouth? Hence the picture of my with a big ol' leg in my mouth.
> 
> I like the fact that I don't have to try for Jen,* because knowing you're the victor brings so much satisfaction*.



lol why do you think I have so much fun with all of you? :happy: I might be bias here but Chicken Legs




is the cutest girlfriend in the world to me and it goes way beyond just looks.



...her cuddles are the best as she buries her face in my belly :blush:


----------



## Zowie (Jun 19, 2010)

Well, I don't get off on chicken wings on my man's face, but if you present furry costumes and superheroes? I'm yours.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Well, I don't get off on chicken wings on my man's face, but if you present furry costumes and superheroes? I'm yours.



Is this the part where I yawn with both arms stretched over my head, then casually drape one arm behind you?

Cuz I've been practicing that shit since the 7th grade.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> if you present furry costumes and superheroes? I'm yours.



extra large Ninja work for ya?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Well, I don't get off on chicken wings on my man's face, but if you present furry costumes and superheroes? I'm yours.



I have picture proof of BOTH!


----------



## escapist (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Well, I don't get off on chicken wings on my man's face, but if you present furry costumes and superheroes? I'm yours.



How about a chubby spartan outfit?






(I had to get in on the showing off my artwork too )


----------



## Zowie (Jun 19, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Is this the part where I yawn with both arms stretched over my head, then casually drape one arm behind you?
> 
> Cuz I've been practicing that shit since the 7th grade.


Shit, I have too. 


Gyrene said:


> extra large Ninja work for ya?



How you doin'?


Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I have picture proof of BOTH!



Pictures? No one else has pictures. I'm yours again, baby.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 19, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I work alone...
> 
> *fades into the night*
> 
> ...



He's a loner, Dottie. A rebel.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 19, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I work alone...
> 
> *fades into the night*
> 
> ...



yes we all know you work alone..lol


----------



## Paquito (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Shit, I have too.
> 
> 
> How you doin'?
> ...



...

well played sir, well played indeed.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Shit, I have too.
> 
> 
> How you doin'?
> ...



fuzzy stuff is first. 






I think you know which one I am. 

and here's the super hero. He was a REAL life super hero too, not just the comic book kind. 





that's me dressed up as mexican Revolutionary José Doroteo Arango Arámbula . . . or better known as Pancho Villa.

Fuzzy and super hero like.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 19, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I have picture proof of BOTH!



hey lets trade pics


----------



## Zowie (Jun 19, 2010)

escapist said:


> How about a chubby spartan outfit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh damn. Well, I challenge your chubby spartan with my Vuvuzilla!





I have MAD SKILLZ.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 19, 2010)

This thread is hilarious. I love you all.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 19, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> that's me dressed up as mexican Revolutionary José Doroteo Arango Arámbula . . . or better known as Pancho Villa.



And here I thought you were Zapata!

_"It's better to die on your feet than to live on your knees"_


----------



## Zowie (Jun 19, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> fuzzy stuff is first.
> 
> I think you know which one I am.
> 
> ...



I'm telling you. My panties flew off so fast, my crotch is on fire.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> My panties flew off so fast, my crotch is on fire.



Boy, too easy for a punchline here ... but I like the way you think.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 19, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> Boy, too easy for a punchline here ... but I like the way you think.




Rule #26: there is no punchline too easy for this group.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 19, 2010)

OH SHIT!!! IN THE MIDSTS OF ALL THIS POSTING. Gyrene repped me and I was able to get my first light-green can. 

I'd like to thank all the haters.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 19, 2010)

sounds similar to rule #34


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Oh damn. Well, I challenge your chubby spartan with my Vuvuzilla!
> 
> 
> I have MAD SKILLZ.



How does Vuvuzilla fare against a full cavalry charge?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 19, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> This thread is hilarious. I love you all.



baby, where you BEEN? These heathens have been fighting over you and talking about how they're going to win you over. 

By the way, where's Chaz? 

I told you I was the only constant man in your life. 

I'm glad you're home safely.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 19, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> baby, where you BEEN? These heathens have been fighting over you and talking about how they're going to win you over.
> 
> By the way, where's Chaz?
> 
> ...



Where is Chaz? I am really missing him today...Also, this thread makes me sound like a very big whore. LOL


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 19, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Where is Chaz? I am really missing him today...Also, this thread makes me sound like a very big whore. LOL



well you haven't put out yet . . . well not to me anyways. So you're just the barbie still . . . unless I find out you've been putting out. I will drop kick your ass right out of mY LIFE!!! . . .

I mean, we'll work out whatever problems come to us.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 19, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> well you haven't put out yet . . . well not to me anyways. So you're just the barbie still . . . unless I find out you've been putting out. I will drop kick your ass right out of mY LIFE!!! . . .
> 
> I mean, we'll work out whatever problems come to us.



I'm a blonde single girl in the fantasy world
Dress me up, take your time, I'm your dollie

I'm a Barbie girl in the Barbie world
Life in plastic, it's fantastic
You can brush my hair, undress me everywhere
Imagination, life is your creation


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 19, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I'm a blonde single girl in the fantasy world
> Dress me up, take your time, I'm your dollie
> 
> I'm a Barbie girl in the Barbie world
> ...



is that a proposition?


----------



## Paquito (Jun 19, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I'm a blonde single girl in the fantasy world
> Dress me up, take your time, I'm your dollie
> 
> I'm a Barbie girl in the Barbie world
> ...





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> is that a proposition?



Go for it go for it go for it.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 19, 2010)

I haven't posted much to argue because we all know Jen and I have this thing. We don't need any special tricks or public games. We have our PTs and PUA.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 19, 2010)

I have none of these special connections. Nope, I'm just everyone's fucking jailbait lion hooker. Just passed around like a cheap trick.


I love my life.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 19, 2010)

Everyone loves themselves some jailbait :happy:


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 19, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Just passed around like a cheap trick.



You mean like Robin Zander, Rick Nielsen, Tom Peterson, & Bun E Carlos live at the Budokan?


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 19, 2010)

Surrender. SURRENDER. But don't give yourself away, Paquito.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 19, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Surrender. SURRENDER. But don't give yourself away, Paquito.



But his Mama don't care, and his Daddy don't care, they just seem a little weird.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 19, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Surrender. SURRENDER. But don't give yourself away, Paquito.





bionic_eggplant said:


> But his Mama don't care, and his Daddy don't care, they just seem a little weird.



I've learned how to hold back the tears. Besides, I have to put food on the table for Rosalita and Demarcus while putting myself through Radiology School.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> But his Mama don't care, and his Daddy don't care, they just seem a little weird.



Everytime I hear or even think of that song, memories of that stupid Universal Studios Orlando commercial that ran a few years back of frankenstein riding a golf cart come to mind! Arrggghhh


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm sorry ... Frankenstein's Monster.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 20, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> Everytime I hear or even think of that song, memories of that stupid Universal Studios Orlando commercial that ran a few years back of frankenstein riding a golf cart come to mind! Arrggghhh



What what what. I've never seen that.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 20, 2010)

I tried to find a vid on YouTube but failed ... it was dumb though, tourists watching Frankenstein, his bride, the mummy, and I think a dracula riding on a golfcart through the park in super slow-mo set to "surrender."


----------



## escapist (Jun 20, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm telling you. My panties flew off so fast, my crotch is on fire.



Unless your a redhead with some Irish blood fire-crotch might not be a good thing!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 20, 2010)

escapist said:


> Unless your a redhead with some Irish blood fire-crotch might not be a good thing!


I'd say Bionic got a severe case of rug burn, right there, lol.


----------



## Delineator (Jun 24, 2010)

I only date hot aliens from Alpha Centauri(since BHMs are wasted on unreceptive human females).

So, no inter-racial(ie. inter-clinal), no intra-racial(ie intra-clinal), just inter-domain/specific, sorry!

Seriously, race is hardly a limiting factor to BHM prospects - it's the fat! :doh:


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 24, 2010)

Delineator said:


> I only date hot aliens from Alpha Centauri(since BHMs are wasted on unreceptive human females).
> 
> So, no inter-racial(ie. inter-clinal), no intra-racial(ie intra-clinal), just inter-domain/specific, sorry!
> 
> Seriously, race is hardly a limiting factor to BHM prospects - it's the fat! :doh:


----------



## stldpn (Jun 24, 2010)

This thread just will not die.

From hells heart I stab at thee; for hates sake I spit my last breath at thee.


----------



## RJI (Jun 24, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Everyone loves themselves some jailbait :happy:




Yes! Yes I do


----------



## MaybeX (Jun 24, 2010)

Actually, I'm pretty sure I'm allergic to jailbait.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 24, 2010)

MaybeX said:


> Actually, I'm pretty sure I'm allergic to jailbait.



Ouch. Considering the amount of jailbait here, you should have aquired some form of tolerance.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 24, 2010)

we always make fun of my friend for liking jailbait, so whenever we're in public and he sees a young girl, he starts to act like super-man around Kryptonite. It's hilarious.







Guess you had to be there.


----------



## RJI (Jun 25, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Ouch. Considering the amount of jailbait here, you should have aquired some form of tolerance.



Lots of young FFA's here... 
The future is bright for the BHM's


----------



## Hole (Jul 1, 2010)

Always have. I'm of mixed race so finding someone with my 'mix' isn't exactly common.


----------



## calauria (Jul 4, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Happy you totally over reacted and by your over reaction are being a shining example of the "angry black woman with no sense of humor" stereotype we see alllll ovvver the media.
> 
> Thanks.



I hate the "angry black woman" sterotype. Damn!! We get angry..wtf??

Oh and I suppose I'm acting too ghetto??


----------



## calauria (Jul 4, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Chicken legs, you say you are a black woman, you of all people should know how wrong that was for you to mention that 'angry black woman stereotype'. Don't chide me to score points with some of your buddies on here , I've seen too much of that on message boards.
> 
> It is saying that a black woman must remain silent, lay low, let everyone step on her, and if she ever has the nerve to boldly speak up, then she is the 'angry black bitch'. Both a racist and sexist stereotype. It was used for the First Lady for her assertiveness. It was wrong then and it's wrong now.
> 
> ...



Another thing I can't understand is when a black woman uses profanity we are automatically labeled "ghetto?"

I know I'm a little late in responding to this thread, but hey....


----------



## calauria (Jul 4, 2010)

Joe944 said:


> I can't offer much up on interracial relationships but I have experienced a fair amount of racism in California. When I was young I went to a school that was 99% filipino, and a lot of these kids were very racist against white people. It got to the point where the white kids were leaving the school after getting in fist fights with 2-3 of the little punks who kept harassing us. This was also a catholic school with nuns.
> 
> Situations like that and getting jumped a few times by mixed race groups has definitely given me the ability to throw out some racist comments from time to time. I don't judge by skin color but by attitude, but sometimes you use words that describe someone's appearance to show resentment for a completely different quality. It just so happens that where I live certain ethnic groups are far more likely to be ghetto and violently aggressive.



You know, that is perfectly understandable and human. You were being attacked, how the hell are you gonna be PC when being attacked??? Of course, all types of profanities are gonna come flying out of your mouth. Don't even feel bad about it.


----------



## calauria (Jul 4, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> racism (against black people) still exists in north america but it certainly doesn't on a mainstream level when a majority elected a black president, oprah is one of the most influential people in the world, and just for a random third example, randy jackson is a mainstay on the most-watched tv show. so where is "the media" saying _anything_ about "dark skin" in 2010?



But that's only 3 black folk.


----------



## calauria (Jul 4, 2010)

This thread is funny!

I think the internal racisim in the black population is what is harming us the most. White people don't owe us anything but our civil rights and that's all.

We as black people need to learn how to accept ourselves, love ourselves and see ourselves as beautiful. Yes, we are decendants of slaves, so are a lot of other groups of people. Yes, slavery and racism has hurt us as a people as awhole, but we must overcome. That's the thing, we must overcome. Black people today, we are not going through anything near what our ancestors have gone through. We should be jumping for joy over that!!

These days, I see an alarming amount of African Americans not valuing themsleves or anybody else and it's sick! Note, I did not say all African Americans, but a large enough amount to be alarming. And this is just a speck of dust compared to all the other social problems America has as a whole. We have a lot of problems! And we really don't know how to solved them, so we are frustrated. And playing the blame game isn't gonna help, at all. We should be comforting and encouraging each other in these tough times. Our kids are going to hell, the economy is going to hell, our health is going to hell....personally I feel if the world is gonna end, it should just go ahead and end and stop fucking around.


----------



## taobear (Jul 4, 2010)

I"m color blind. If I get a smile and some honest attention, I wouldn't care if she had polka dotted skin. Actually it would probably turn me on a little. :blush:


----------



## SailorCupcake (Jul 4, 2010)

I would, and I already have. I judge based on the person, not their cultural background. Everyone is different


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 4, 2010)

calauria said:


> I hate the "angry black woman" sterotype. Damn!! We get angry..wtf??
> 
> Oh and I suppose I'm acting too ghetto??



I'm prejudice against youngsters who hate Airplane and damn your lack of humor...and... and...I ran out of non-pc things to say at the moment.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 4, 2010)

calauria said:


> This thread is funny!
> 
> I think the internal racisim in the black population is what is harming us the most. White people don't owe us anything but our civil rights and that's all.
> 
> ...



I agree and I had to revisit some of my past posts. We have no one to blame but ourselves. That is why I try to inspire many young people to get a good quality education and have pride in themselves. I mentor them in becoming the best they can be. It is said, what happens in the black community sets a tone for what is to happen to everyone else. I see this disrespect of self and others not just in the African American community but from Americans in general. These days, people can be just nasty. We are all in this boat together, I see people not giving a shit about the high drop out rates of certain groups of young males in parts of the country, but what happens when that uneducated, unemployed and angry young man robs you or beats you up in a fit of rage? No man is an island.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 4, 2010)

calauria said:


> Another thing I can't understand is when a black woman uses profanity we are automatically labeled "ghetto?"
> 
> I know I'm a little late in responding to this thread, but hey....



Yeah, I use profanity alot and come from an upper middle class background.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Yeah, I use profanity alot and come from an upper middle class background.


I've been labeled 'ghetto' a time or two and I'm as white as a saltine cracker.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 4, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I've been labeled 'ghetto' a time or two and I'm as white as a saltine cracker.



LOL!!!!! That word is so overused.


----------



## calauria (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, the way the economy is going, looks like we all are gonna end up in the ghetto!! Let's have a block party!!!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 4, 2010)

calauria said:


> Well, the way the economy is going, looks like we all are gonna end up in the ghetto!! Let's have a block party!!!



Bringing the plates, sodas, and plasticware........


----------



## escapist (Jul 4, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Bringing the plates, sodas, and plasticware........



lol I was thinking more like Leftover napkins from from fast food places (as well as salt and pepper shakers)...maybe a few packets of hot sauce from Poppy's chicken and a steak knife left over from a date I had a few years ago at a high end restaurant.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Bringing the plates, sodas, and plasticware........


Purple or red Kool-aid?


----------



## escapist (Jul 4, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Purple or red Kool-aid?



Thats not Kool-aid, thats MD 20/20....lol Yes I've lived in the Ghetto.

and Kool-aid WTF, we could only afford Grape Drink!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 4, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Purple or red Kool-aid?



RED LADY RED!!!!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 4, 2010)

escapist said:


> lol I was thinking more like Leftover napkins from from fast food places (as well as salt and pepper shakers)...maybe a few packets of hot sauce from Poppy's chicken and a steak knife left over from a date I had a few years ago at a high end restaurant.



Right here we have Church's chicken with that strawberry soda


----------



## JonesT (Jul 4, 2010)

I look at everyone the same. We are all Human here. I date interacially all the time. Sometimes I run into problems with her family tho.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> RED LADY RED!!!!


I KNEW IT!!! (And we didn't get the MD 20/20 and Boones Farm Strawberry out until after dark anyway)

My neighborhood red Kool-Aid formulation was one packet (no one could afford the pre-sweetened) to twice as much water and half as much sugar as instructed. Grape drink was too expensive--even the little chubbies but when we'd find change in the couch cushions we'd buy wax bottles filled with that weird juice--remember them?


----------



## escapist (Jul 4, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I KNEW IT!!! (And we didn't get the MD 20/20 and Boones Farm Strawberry out until after dark anyway)
> 
> My neighborhood red Kool-Aid formulation was one packet (no one could afford the pre-sweetened) to twice as much water and half as much sugar as instructed. Grape drink was too expensive--even the little chubbies but when we'd find change in the couch cushions we'd buy wax bottles filled with that weird juice--remember them?



lol I hate those things, they are such a tease and your left with that weird waxy stuff in your mouth and not enough juice.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 4, 2010)

POR FAVOR

gracias...


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 4, 2010)

Paquito said:


> POR FAVOR
> 
> gracias...



Oh shyt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love Jarritos! You see this big smile in my face right now, now you will see a HappyFace! I love the mango, tamarindo, and pineapple flavors!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2010)

Paquito said:


> POR FAVOR
> 
> gracias...


I seem to recall a coconut or pina colada one.......


----------



## Paquito (Jul 4, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Oh shyt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love Jarritos! You see this big smile in my face right now, now you will see a HappyFace! I love the mango, tamarindo, and pineapple flavors!



Oh hello new best friend.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 5, 2010)

Paquito said:


> POR FAVOR
> 
> gracias...





happyface83 said:


> Oh shyt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love Jarritos! You see this big smile in my face right now, now you will see a HappyFace! I love the mango, tamarindo, and pineapple flavors!





Paquito said:


> Oh hello new best friend.



I'm more of a Limon type guy myself, my mom gets down on the Pineapple, and my dad the tamarindo.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 5, 2010)

I would be happy with Pineapple or Limon for all of my soda needs.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 5, 2010)

Canada must be missing out cuz I've never seen those sodas but I've seen close to them. lol. Maybe I need to do some digging!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 5, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Canada must be missing out cuz I've never seen those sodas but I've seen close to them. lol. Maybe I need to do some digging!



It's because Canada is really far away from Mexico.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 5, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's because Canada is really far away from Mexico.



Yeah but we love Mexico and have lots of stuff from there. I'm sure it's just because I've never really paid attention. And... well... not a fan of Latin food. Which absolutely pisses off my family since they're all from Latin America! Lol!


----------



## calauria (Jul 5, 2010)

Paquito said:


> POR FAVOR
> 
> gracias...



Conyo!! My favorite, all of them!!!


----------



## Zowie (Jul 5, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Canada must be missing out cuz I've never seen those sodas but I've seen close to them. lol. Maybe I need to do some digging!



I'm having the same reaction.... Uhm, uhm, something really Canadian that we drink...?

BAGS OF MILK. I will bring those. It's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm bringing buckets of Swamp Water!

To be honest... Most people have tried swamp water at least once in their lives regardless where they're from... but it seems to be a trendy thing to have over here... Hmm...

Any insight?

Swamp Water is a blend of a bunch of fountain drinks into one. I used to do it all the time when I was younger cuz I couldn't pick the one I wanted most, so I just threw them all in, lol.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 5, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm bringing buckets of Swamp Water!
> 
> To be honest... Most people have tried swamp water at least once in their lives regardless where they're from... but it seems to be a trendy thing to have over here... Hmm...
> 
> ...



Sometimes I'll mix strawberry, sprite, and another fruit flavored soda together. GummiBear soda. It's amazing. It actually tastes like a handful of gumi bears in your mouth.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 5, 2010)

You guys can have your fancy beverages....that leaves more Diet Coke for meeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! muahhahahhahahahaha


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 5, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Sometimes I'll mix strawberry, sprite, and another fruit flavored soda together. GummiBear soda. It's amazing. It actually tastes like a handful of gumi bears in your mouth.



That does sound like it tastes yummy!

Swamp water is pretty awesome. Root beer, Coke, Sprite, orange soda, ice tea, etc. All mixed into one. One yummy large drink of sugar, caffeine, and brownish stuff, lol.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 5, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm having the same reaction.... Uhm, uhm, something really Canadian that we drink...?
> 
> BAGS OF MILK. I will bring those. It's the only thing I can think of.



Some of the elementary and middle schools I went to had bags of milk for lunch. Does that make me Canadian?


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jul 5, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Oh shyt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love Jarritos! You see this big smile in my face right now, now you will see a HappyFace! I love the mango, tamarindo, and pineapple flavors!




Ohhh I love those there so YUM. count me in Pleaseeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Paquito said:


> Some of the elementary and middle schools I went to had bags of milk for lunch. Does that make me Canadian?



Oh I remember those in elementary school .


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 5, 2010)

Were your bags small like pocket sized? Or like massive and able to fill a jug? Cuz our bags are like jugs in motion, lol.

Yes... that does kind of intentionally sound dirty.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jul 5, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Were your bags small like pocket sized? Or like massive and able to fill a jug? Cuz our bags are like jugs in motion, lol.
> 
> Yes... that does kind of intentionally sound dirty.



Well I don't know about jail bait dude. But the ones at my school were small.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 5, 2010)

Small, I suppose.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 5, 2010)

Bah... you guys were missing out.

And only got a little taste of what Canada has to offer  haha.


----------



## Zowie (Jul 5, 2010)

Mixing soft drinks has a name? I've gone through so many years of being made fun of because I do that. Everyone in french-canada drinks friggin pepsi, it's gross.

Coca, orange fruitopia, red fruitopia, and icetea all in one is the BEST.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 5, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Mixing soft drinks has a name? I've gone through so many years of being made fun of because I do that. Everyone in french-canada drinks friggin pepsi, it's gross.
> 
> Coca, orange fruitopia, red fruitopia, and icetea all in one is the BEST.



I got made fun of for it as well. I still do it sometimes. Especially when I go to Subway and get the fountain cups.

And yeah... I don't understand why French-Canada is obsessed with Pepsi or Coke Zero. I hate the taste!


----------



## Zowie (Jul 5, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I got made fun of for it as well. I still do it sometimes. Especially when I go to Subway and get the fountain cups.
> 
> And yeah... I don't understand why French-Canada is obsessed with Pepsi or Coke Zero. I hate the taste!



One more reason to hate the french.

I'm not feeling partial towards them tonight. Cheap-ass bastards who throw their money on the counter instead of my open hand.


----------



## WillSpark (Jul 6, 2010)

Get some of those japanese egg logs in here and we have a party!


----------

